# Bristol Spring 2010



## CharlieCooper (Jan 2, 2010)

The Bristol Spring 2010 competition will take place in Bristol, UK on 27-28th March at the Trinity Arts Centre. The format will be very similar to that of the Bristol Open 2009, which can be seen at www.ukcubemasters.com. This website will be updated by the end of the week with all the new information for this competition. Bristol Spring 2010 will also be announced by the WCA shortly and registration will be open in the next few days.

Now go ahead and knock yourselves out discussing tiny details  Any schedule suggestions should be made now, although I hope to use the schedule from the previous competition as that allowed a lot of people to compete and fit our time slot well! I can't promise there will be WR/ER/NRs, talking dogs or brawls in McDonald's but I hope to see as many of you there as possible! 

*Registration is now open!*


----------



## Escher (Jan 2, 2010)

Yay!
The first Bristol Open schedule was great for me. If it's a more popular option, 2 rounds of OH and 2 rounds of 2x2 would be fine for me rather than 1/3 

I will personally make sure there are new NRs  (and that a brawl in McDonalds will take place).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 2, 2010)

Escher said:


> Yay!
> The first Bristol Open schedule was great for me. If it's a more popular option, 2 rounds of OH and 2 rounds of 2x2 would be fine for me rather than 1/3
> 
> I will personally make sure there are new NRs  (and that a brawl in McDonalds will take place).



All depends on how INAPPROPRIATE joey can be. Goodness gracious me.


----------



## joey (Jan 2, 2010)

I can be as inappropriate as possible.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 2, 2010)

joey said:


> I can be as inappropriate as possible.



We'll have to present you with a huge novelty card, some flowers and some sugar free chocolate telling you just HOW SORRY WE ARE FOR YOUR DISABILITY.


----------



## joey (Jan 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I can be as inappropriate as possible.
> ...



<3


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Now go ahead and knock yourselves out discussing tiny details  Any schedule suggestions should be made now, although I hope to use the schedule from the previous competition as that allowed a lot of people to compete and fit our time slot well! I can't promise there will be WR/ER/NRs, talking dogs or brawls in McDonald's but I hope to see as many of you there as possible!



You can pretty much count me in.

I was fine with the last schedule really. I'll go with anything. Perhaps sub9 to get a mean on 7x7 though. I just can't get any quicker at it lol. I'm gonna try to get the Master Magic NR this time. I'm gonna practise like crazy now. 

What happened in McDonalds?


----------



## Toad (Jan 2, 2010)

Omg...

I want to go so much...

The issue being: Parents strictly said "No more competitions until you've finished your exams" ...

I've also just bought my last cube order until after my exams...

I'll work on it but I massively doubt I'll be allowed


----------



## joey (Jan 2, 2010)

Just bring some work with you or something


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll make sure there are national records too 

Just quickly: if there's an event before sq-1 that I'm in, can I be in the first group and then be excused from judging the second group. I'll make sure to be really useful all of the rest of the time.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 2, 2010)

Can we have a 5x5x5BLD added?! I'd be happy to do it an hour before everything else kicks off!


----------



## Escher (Jan 2, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Can we have a 5x5x5BLD added?! I'd be happy to do it an hour before everything else kicks off!



Actually that's a good point, I believe Jude has begun practicing it...


----------



## joey (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay.. that's just ridiculous, I should at least be able to do 4x4bld.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 2, 2010)

Whaahoooo! That's brilliant news - I fully intend to attend in my capacity as scrambler, spreadsheet meister, judge, and leisurely competitor.

Charlie, you are a star.


----------



## joey (Jan 2, 2010)

Michael: are you driving again? I'm just wondering if we can sort something out this way, rather than train!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yay! I'll be in UK by then..hope I could make it!

If it's a 2 day event is there any where I could crash in for the night? 

Edit: Oh it IS a 2 day event =p


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 2, 2010)

I think we should sacrifice a round from OH or 2x2 (sorry Rowan) and have another 4x4 for Rob if he is coming?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 2, 2010)

joey said:


> Michael: are you driving again? I'm just wondering if we can sort something out this way, rather than train!



Sure thing - we have plenty of time to plan the logistics. I can't imagine that Dawn and the kids will be coming along so.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 2, 2010)

I will also definatly be staying both days
I missed too much on the first day of the Bristol Open
and I want to get a 2x2 average


----------



## Toad (Jan 2, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



Kinch2002 = Dan S :fp


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 2, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



epic fail on my part


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 2, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Can we have a 5x5x5BLD added?! I'd be happy to do it an hour before everything else kicks off!



Possibly. I have no problems with this but it depends on how long I can have the venue for on both days. I would quite like to extend the time we have by 1-2 hours each day to allow for more flexibility, three rounds of some other events and also mystery events which allow a lot of people to participate. Last time it was fine, then suddenly they sprung on me that there would be people setting up amps at 5pm... One solution is for me to run this during FMC if it can't be done early in the morning. Sure some of you will want to do both, but sacrifices must be made and I don't want to affect the whole schedule for a few people. Istvan might want to come if that is the case, as he likes big BLD! Another factor is that it means I will have to be there an hour and a half before everything kicks off to set up, i.e. 7.30 and I'm not sure I have the stamina to do that! As the others who stayed at mine will tell you, on Saturday night I slept at like 7pm until 7am with a brief "punch up in McDonald's" break 

Another addition to the schedule is that I would be interested in having FMC on two days. I'm not sure if this is allowed, so I will be checking, but I think it would be fun. It's no skin off my nose to provide a scramble and a sheet of paper over lunch on day 2.

Any other suggestions? On board so far is the above along with not having magic during BLD events (my bad ), longer time limits for a mean on 7x7 (we'll see, but it should be fine).

Something else to mention is that if we have far more competitors than last time, we will need to sacrifice some rounds of things unless I can have the venue for longer. We were lucky last time in that department! However, more people does mean a lower entry fee 

As always this relies on everybody helping out a lot, so if I am making a lot of effort to accommodate everybody's wishes, I would appreciate some help back. The vast majority of people do, but you always get a few that always seem reluctant, it would just be nice not to have to ask!



joey said:


> Okay.. that's just ridiculous, I should at least be able to do 4x4bld.



Yes, you should, as previously discussed!



msemtd said:


> Whaahoooo! That's brilliant news - I fully intend to attend in my capacity as scrambler, spreadsheet meister, judge, and leisurely competitor.
> 
> Charlie, you are a star.



Thanks Mikey boy! I knew I could count on you to offer your services without even having to ask! Naturally, you can stay at mine in exchange! I will be slaughtering the website soon btw 



amostay2004 said:


> Yay! I'll be in UK by then..hope I could make it!
> 
> If it's a 2 day event is there any where I could crash in for the night?
> 
> Edit: Oh it IS a 2 day event =p



I *would* just jump straight in here and say stay with me, but I need to be careful about numbers, I will need to see nearer the time. There is a possibility you can stay at mine with a lot of the others but I need to know more about who is coming first! Due to various reasons there is not as much space at mine as there was last time so I might have to direct a few of you to the hostel which kinch2002 stayed at last time (I think?).



jamesdeanludlow said:


> I think we should sacrifice a round from OH or 2x2 (sorry Rowan) and have another 4x4 for Rob if he is coming?



Jimbo makes a good point, but having an additional round of 4x4 takes a LOT longer than an extra round of 2x2. It's like a toss up between a third round of 4x4 or a second round of three side events like clock/pyraminx/square-1 etc.



msemtd said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Michael: are you driving again? I'm just wondering if we can sort something out this way, rather than train!
> ...



I am very sad about this fact, although I understand.


----------



## joey (Jan 2, 2010)

I had actually discussed with myself, driving down with Mikeyboy and getting the train back at my leisure.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 2, 2010)

joey said:


> I had actually discussed with myself, driving down with Mikeyboy and getting the train back at my leisure.



Excellent plan. I likey. Also, not that I hate you or anything, but can you stay at your bro's and not here?  (you are welcome any other time)


----------



## joey (Jan 2, 2010)

I did last time! So I assume I can do so again, hopefully. I think he was a bit annoyed I didn't actually see him at all!
ps maybe I'll come some other time.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll probably be there but unfortunately, I'll have to miss most of the events on saturday because of school again (27th March is the last day of my spring term and school finishes at 12:00 on that day).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 2, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> I'll probably be there but unfortunately, I'll have to miss most of the events on saturday because of school again (27th March is the last day of my spring term and school finishes at 12:00 on that day).



We can try to work something out if you can arrive mid afternoon again.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll probably be there too  And I vote for 5^3 BLD too if possible.
For FMC, yes it's possible to have it on two days, it has already been done at some competitions.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Due to various reasons there is not as much space at mine as there was last time so I might have to direct a few of you to the hostel which kinch2002 stayed at last time (I think?).



I stayed at the Bristol YHA place. 15 mins walk to the venue, and about £20/night inc. breakfast. It's 4 to a room so nearer the time we can figure out booking together.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > I'll probably be there but unfortunately, I'll have to miss most of the events on saturday because of school again (27th March is the last day of my spring term and school finishes at 12:00 on that day).
> ...



That would be great


----------



## Jude (Jan 3, 2010)

I propose a minimum of 10 4x4x4 BLD attempts and 10 rounds of 2x2xx2


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2010)

Jude said:


> I propose a minimum of 10 4x4x4 BLD attempts and 10 rounds of 2x2xx2


The problem being that you'd still find a way to finish 2/3 pieces off on all 10 attempts! But I agree that more than one attempt would be nice if possible


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2010)

We could possibly run FMC on both lunches and 5x5x5BLD during one of them...or even both! So people who want to do both have the option.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Yay! I'll be in UK by then..hope I could make it!
> ...



Sure, I'm sure something can be worked out  Will confirm my attendance probably sometime around February.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I would quite like to extend the time we have by 1-2 hours each day to allow for more flexibility, three rounds of some other events and also mystery events which allow a lot of people to participate.


That would be really good.


CharlieCooper said:


> Another factor is that it means I will have to be there an hour and a half before everything kicks off to set up, i.e. 7.30.


I'm good in mornings, I'll help. Seeing 0530 is much better than seeing 2330


CharlieCooper said:


> longer time limits for a mean on 7x7 (we'll see, but it should be fine).


 


CharlieCooper said:


> Jimbo makes a good point, but having an additional round of 4x4 takes a LOT longer than an extra round of 2x2. It's like a toss up between a third round of 4x4 or a second round of three side events like clock/pyraminx/square-1 etc.


I can't see anyone moaning about losing Pyraminx altogether 


kinch2002 said:


> I stayed at the Bristol YHA place. 15 mins walk to the venue, and about £20/night inc. breakfast. It's 4 to a room so nearer the time we can figure out booking together.


We should discuss this. I'm sure me and my brother won't mind sharing with you if you don't mind sharing with us. I warn you though - Brett's feet can get a bit pongy lol.


kinch2002 said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > I propose a minimum of 10 4x4x4 BLD attempts and 10 rounds of 2x2xx2
> ...


Thats a low blow there!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 3, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > I stayed at the Bristol YHA place. 15 mins walk to the venue, and about £20/night inc. breakfast. It's 4 to a room so nearer the time we can figure out booking together.
> ...


Sounds good (apart from the feet!)


jamesdeanludlow said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Jude said:
> ...


2/3 pieces off on a 4x4x4BLD is nothing to be ashamed of...just plain unlucky!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 3, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> We could possibly run FMC on both lunches and 5x5x5BLD during one of them...or even both! So people who want to do both have the option.



You have to have a minimum amount of competitors to run two rounds of something. With FMC that won't be a problem, but with 5BLD it will. The timings of the day also mean that you will probably only get one attempt for that but possibly two for 4x4. Also, it's quite a lot of hassle to burden people with judging 5BLD two days in a row


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 3, 2010)

I would quite like 2 rounds of Megaminx but if its too much hassle/no-one else wants it then not to worry


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 3, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I would quite like 2 rounds of Megaminx but if its too much hassle/no-one else wants it then not to worry



That's certainly an option, I'll try to work it!


----------



## Brettludlow (Jan 4, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> I warn you though - Brett's feet can get a bit pongy lol.


Hey !? They aren't that bad lol


----------



## Muesli (Jan 4, 2010)

I could might possibly be able to maybe attend.

It all depends on Exams though. :/ I'm sure I'll be able to swing something.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 5, 2010)

yay competition time!i'll be there if i can but no garentees because im going to france in april! but il do my best to be there


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 5, 2010)

It's on my birthday  I'm coming kids  + LOOOOOOOADDDS of 5x5 please


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 5, 2010)

Will hotel Charlie be open?  If not, I'll have to start looking around for accommodation. And I also should try to sort out travel ASAP.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 5, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I could might possibly be able to maybe attend.
> 
> It all depends on Exams though. :/ I'm sure I'll be able to swing something.



PLEASE DO. 



Tomarse said:


> It's on my birthday  I'm coming kids  + LOOOOOOOADDDS of 5x5 please



There will be two rounds of 5x5 like the last competition. The first round will probably be best of 2/average of 5 (sub 2:30-2:45) and a final for the top 5-10 depending on how many people are in the round.



MTGjumper said:


> Will hotel Charlie be open?  If not, I'll have to start looking around for accommodation. And I also should try to sort out travel ASAP.



Yes, book soon! Although wait for me to confirm with the venue, they haven't been contactable of late! Hotel Charlie is open, although I'm trying to assess how many will be here, I'm not sure I can fit as many people in as last time due to various reasons. However, you are a hassle free guest  I'll let you know soon.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet idea - Winners of categorys should get these new Haiyan's cubes.

Also Charlie my sweet, what's the cut off for 4x4avg?

EDIT - I shall stop being impatient and wait for all the details to be published.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 6, 2010)

You better get master magic practising then!


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 6, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I could might possibly be able to maybe attend.
> 
> It all depends on Exams though. :/ I'm sure I'll be able to swing something.



If I can make it and I take the car, you're welcome to a lift. Same to Rowan and Jude.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 6, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> You better get master magic practising then!



Or everyone else does everything OH.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 6, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > You better get master magic practising then!
> ...



And the 3x3x3 OH becomes one pinky


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 6, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



New WCA regs?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 6, 2010)

whta will the 3x3 cut offs be?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 6, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> whta will the 3x3 cut offs be?



Last time I think all but one progressed to next round. No times as such.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 6, 2010)

il be grand so im around 30 second averages now


----------



## r_517 (Jan 6, 2010)

i hope some day there will be one in Ireland, or, at least North Ireland.
i hate applying for visas...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 6, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Sweet idea - Winners of categorys should get these new Haiyan's cubes.
> 
> Also Charlie my sweet, what's the cut off for 4x4avg?
> 
> EDIT - I shall stop being impatient and wait for all the details to be published.



If enough people register by a certain date, exciting prizes will happen, otherwise no. Last time I ended up paying some of my own money towards costs because numbers were low :|

Cut off for 4x4 average will probably be, I dunno, 1:45. I haven't thought about it.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 6, 2010)

With any luck I will be sub 2 4x4 by this comp. If I'm not, beat me up.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 6, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> With any luck I will be sub 2 4x4 by this comp. If I'm not, beat me up.


Ok, we'll chuck cubes at you whilst you're solving


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 6, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> With any luck I will be sub 2 4x4 by this comp. If I'm not, beat me up.



You still using your ES? By all means borrow my QJ mate. I've got a semi broken in QJ with cubesmith stickers you can buy off me if you want. I've changed models recently.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 6, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > With any luck I will be sub 2 4x4 by this comp. If I'm not, beat me up.
> ...


Nah I've ordered a MiniQJ from Popbuying and it will hopefully be here soon. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 6, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


 Ha ha. Toad's dropped nearly a minute off his times since he got his at christmas. So unless your averaging 3mins lol, you'll be fine.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 6, 2010)

Only just under 3 minutes mind. My ES is knackered aswell ATM so no 4x4 for me.


----------



## Flicky (Jan 6, 2010)

I noticed Tom didn't mention me (so sad T.T) but I'll be going with him. Lot's of practice time between then or now so who knows, I may even qualify for something. Checking by often for any more info. Thanks for hosting another one Charlie and giving me another chance to come.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.ukcubemasters.com/

Registration is open, go knock yourselves out. More info will be up when I'm done with this assignment/playing in the snow.


----------



## Escher (Jan 7, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> http://www.ukcubemasters.com/
> 
> Registration is open, go knock yourselves out. More info will be up when I'm done with this assignment/playing in the snow.



I'm registered xD

What events are people doing?
I'm up for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, OH, Pyraminx, Megaminx, BLD, Multi-BLD and SQ-1 

Considering right now I don't yet have an actual method for Pyraminx or BLD and I can barely solve a SQ-1 it'll be fun to see how well I do in competition


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ukcubemasters.com/
> ...



Please everyone stop emailing my personal address with your registrations JOEY AND ROWAN  I've forwarded it to the new [email protected] one but it's annoying.. so stop


----------



## Escher (Jan 7, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...




From the page http://www.ukcubemasters.com/registration...

"
*Registration*

To register please email [email protected] with the following information BEFORE THE 15TH NOVEMBER:
"



I think I may have missed the deadline.


----------



## joey (Jan 7, 2010)

Damn rowan, I think you got there before me.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> Considering right now I don't yet have an actual method for Pyraminx or BLD and I can barely solve a SQ-1 it'll be fun to see how well I do in competition



Last time at Bristol I only borrowed my brothers Pyraminx the weekend before, so I had a week to learn. I freestyled every solve lol.

I'll be doing 2-7, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Sq1(hopefully without 5 paritys this time), Magic, Master Magic, Clock, OH (RESERVING LAST PLACE NOW) and FMC.


----------



## Toad (Jan 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Considering right now I don't yet have an actual method for Pyraminx or BLD and I can barely solve a SQ-1 it'll be fun to see how well I do in competition
> ...



I don't get it...?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 7, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



I suck.


----------



## chrisness (Jan 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> What events are people doing?
> I'm up for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, OH, Pyraminx, Megaminx, BLD, Multi-BLD and SQ-1




2x2 - 7x7, OH, pyra, mega, magic, BLD, mystery stuff. Being a bit ambitious signing up for BLD, but it should be fine 

Rowan, if you haven't watched Charlie's pyraminx tutorial, watch it now! You'll have a pyraminx method within 10mins, and it clearly has a lot of potential

x


----------



## joey (Jan 7, 2010)

I signed up for everything but 5x5BLD and Master Magic.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm down for 2-7, OH, P, M, BLD, MultiBLD, 4x4x4BLD, 5x5x5BLD, SQ-1. Keeping myself busy!

I've never touched a SQ-1 in my life, but one should arrive in the post at some point.

Also, a little off-topic, but is anyone thinking of going to the French Open? Would be nice to sort out travel and accomodation together


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh boy..20 quids for registration..that's a lot to me  I reaaaally hope it goes down


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 7, 2010)

Bristol baby!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 7, 2010)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Okay okay point taken. I changed it  



joey said:


> Damn rowan, I think you got there before me.



Yes, Rowan first, then Joey, then Chris who was the first to register to the right place , then James then Thom (S), then Olivér. 



jamesdeanludlow said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Considering right now I don't yet have an actual method for Pyraminx or BLD and I can barely solve a SQ-1 it'll be fun to see how well I do in competition
> ...



No need to reserve last place, I am terrible too! Mikey is very proud of being last in a few events too 



chrisness said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > What events are people doing?
> ...



I will be remaking that tutorial (probably tomorrow to avoid essays ) with OMG HD. I maintain that if I am able to solve a pyraminx with some speed, those who are better than me generally at cubing must be able to!



joey said:


> I signed up for everything but 5x5BLD and Master Magic.



Team MM? <3









kinch2002 said:


> I'm down for 2-7, OH, P, M, BLD, MultiBLD, 4x4x4BLD, 5x5x5BLD, SQ-1. Keeping myself busy!
> 
> I've never touched a SQ-1 in my life, but one should arrive in the post at some point.
> 
> Also, a little off-topic, but is anyone thinking of going to the French Open? Would be nice to sort out travel and accomodation together



No, but we (speaking on behalf of UK cubers here) are going to Benelux the weekend before. The comp is at a hostel in the forest and is pretty good value for money, you eat and sleep there etc so there are no additional travel costs. French open unless you are already there will probably be far more expensive and less "communal". Not sure that's the right word, but if it's your first European competition, the atmosphere at Benelux would probably be nicer as everyone is together for the whole weekend 



amostay2004 said:


> Oh boy..20 quids for registration..that's a lot to me  I reaaaally hope it goes down



Sorry, it most likely won't go down, and if it does it won't be more than £5 in the absolutely mental event that we get more than 50 competitors  Gotta cover the costs I'm afraid  



Olivér Perge said:


> Bristol baby!



WOoHOO!


----------



## joey (Jan 7, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I signed up for everything but 5x5BLD and Master Magic.
> ...


If it's an event <3


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 7, 2010)

Hooray! I'm registered for 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, Pyraminx, Megaminx, Square-1, Magic, Master-Magic, Clock, 3x3x3 One Handed and 3x3x3 Blindfolded. Nobody need worry about placing last in any of these events as I'll have it covered.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 7, 2010)

Need to register soon. But first, I sleep


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 8, 2010)

Im thinking about putting my name down for 5x5 and clock, when i finally get round to registering

That is if my mom doesnt get crazy when my clock comes in the post,
my 5x5 arrived today, and she exploded with rage.

Im dreading when my clock arrives...


----------



## Toad (Jan 8, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Im thinking about putting my name down for 5x5 and clock, when i finally get round to registering
> 
> That is if my mom doesnt get crazy when my clock comes in the post,
> my 5x5 arrived today, and she exploded with rage.
> ...



I've already made my "last order til after exams" and official Bristol 09 was my "last comp til after exams" but I'm taking Charlie's advice and I'm gonna ask the parents about this comp after I tell them how well my exam on Monday went...


----------



## Brettludlow (Jan 8, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Nobody need worry about placing last in any of these events as I'll have it covered.


Don't worry Michael
I've got this covered


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 8, 2010)

$31 USD!?
I'm sorry, but that seems a bit much for one competition.


----------



## joey (Jan 8, 2010)

No.. it's £20 not $31.
And if you can find a way to get a venue without paying.. please.. let us know.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 8, 2010)

joey said:


> No.. it's £20 not $31.
> And if you can find a way to get a venue without paying.. please.. let us know.


Sorry, I converted to USD with Google.
anyway, I know venues can be expensive. 
Trust me, if I knew how to get a venue without paying I would tell you.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 8, 2010)

Brettludlow said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody need worry about placing last in any of these events as I'll have it covered.
> ...



No, no, I insist


----------



## Escher (Jan 8, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> $31 USD!?
> I'm sorry, but that seems a bit much for one competition.



And what right do you have to comment? 
You clearly have absolutely no idea how much money goes into organising a single competition.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll be driving down to Bristol for the event and there's room in the car for a couple of cubers -- Joey has a place reserved I think so wherever he needs picking up from is where we start (Leeds? Manchester?)


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 8, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Brettludlow said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelErskine said:
> ...



Clearly, you haven't been reading the post, gentlemen. I have OH.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 8, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Clearly, you haven't been reading the post, gentlemen. I have OH.



I refer my right-honorable friend to the appalling 3OH times I posted earlier this week.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 8, 2010)

Escher said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > $31 USD!?
> ...



Yeah, what Rowan said. RAGE. Besides, if more people come, it will cost less. We'll know when *more people have registered* so maybe if you are thinking about it but just can't be bothered to do it you errr should.


----------



## Brettludlow (Jan 8, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly, you haven't been reading the post, gentlemen. I have OH.
> ...



Looks like your going to have to battle it out for last place, as i haven't entered that lol


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 8, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> I'll be driving down to Bristol for the event and there's room in the car for a couple of cubers -- Joey has a place reserved I think so wherever he needs picking up from is where we start (Leeds? Manchester?)



Just because Thom may not have noticed, I will just reserve him a spot if that's okay, he'll be with Joey in Manchester


----------



## joey (Jan 8, 2010)

Or leeds.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 8, 2010)

joey said:


> Or leeds.



MANCHESTER


----------



## joey (Jan 8, 2010)

LEEDS.


----------



## Escher (Jan 8, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Or leeds.
> ...



SHEFFYULD


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 8, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly, you haven't been reading the post, gentlemen. I have OH.
> ...



May I show exhibit 1a - The graph of OH times from weekly competions of the year past please. (Michael posts a graph with his nice program he wrote). And exhibit 1b. 

Nothing more to say.


----------



## Brettludlow (Jan 8, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> . And exhibit 1b.



Well at least your not last lol


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 10, 2010)

Just bought the tickets for Bence and me. It's going to be awesome again there! 

Only thing missing: Arnaud's name from the competitors list...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 10, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Just bought the tickets for Bence and me. It's going to be awesome again there!
> 
> Only thing missing: Arnaud's name from the competitors list...



I'm sure we can convince him to come... I think he's just busy right now. Last time I registered him without asking


----------



## Toad (Jan 11, 2010)

As expected I'm not allowed to go to any comps til after my A levels are finished so this is a no no 

But if there's another Bristol Open in November you can sign me up in advance!!


----------



## Muesli (Jan 11, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> As expected I'm not allowed to go to any comps til after my A levels are finished so this is a no no
> 
> But if there's another Bristol Open in November you can sign me up in advance!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 11, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> As expected I'm not allowed to go to any comps til after my A levels are finished so this is a no no
> 
> But if there's another Bristol Open in November you can sign me up in advance!!



There will be one between now and November, promise! Probably July after exam season, depends greatly on my travel plans and venue availability.


----------



## Toad (Jan 11, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > As expected I'm not allowed to go to any comps til after my A levels are finished so this is a no no
> ...



Ok well I'm away quite a bit in July and start uni in September so if you want me to be there ask me for dates in advance


----------



## Brettludlow (Jan 11, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Just bought the tickets for Bence and me.


Well i guess that means no medals for anyone else haha


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 11, 2010)

Brettludlow said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought the tickets for Bence and me.
> ...



Yere I was hoping for a megaminx medal

not that that's bad of course, I'll just have to keep practicing
also I might be able to get a few tips off bence too 

now to start arrainging things with coghill, I'll probably get my dad to take me, but I don't think he'll stay. Which is good because I don't people to see him falling asleep again

btw when is the schedule to be announced?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 11, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Brettludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



I have a busy day tomorrow. I say busy, I have *some* things to do as oppose to absolutely nothing, so I will try to do it then but I'll probably get sidetracked. If I am feeling really active I may even do it this evening. Any requests?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 11, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I have a busy day tomorrow. I say busy, I have *some* things to do as oppose to absolutely nothing, so I will try to do it then but I'll probably get sidetracked. If I am feeling really active I may even do it this evening. Any requests?



The last Bristol Open had a good schedule - we managed to stick to it pretty well I thought. It would make a good starting point - I'm sure you've already thought of this Charlie!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I have a busy day tomorrow. I say busy, I have *some* things to do as oppose to absolutely nothing, so I will try to do it then but I'll probably get sidetracked. If I am feeling really active I may even do it this evening. Any requests?
> ...



(As predicted, I got sidetracked last night ) 

Yes the last schedule was pretty good and I think it will be pretty much that all over again. The only differences will be that I need to work in 5x5BLD and also to adjust the timings as I think we can start earlier. I might also need to increase the round lengths because it seems like we may have more competitors than last time who will compete in a lot of events. If this happens we'll have to ditch some of the second rounds. I am sort of reluctant to make a schedule until more people have registered so I have a better idea of numbers. I can't say megaminx for example, will only take 20 minutes for a round, when another ten people might register to do it!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 12, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yes the last schedule was pretty good and I think it will be pretty much that all over again. The only differences will be that I need to work in 5x5BLD and also to adjust the timings as I think we can start earlier.



We will also need to add time for three rounds of fighting if we eat at McD*nalds again 

EDIT: the more sophisticated of the group (myself included) went elsewhere for nourishment!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 12, 2010)

I shall be part of the more sophisticated group this time


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 12, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> the more sophisticated of the group (myself included) went elsewhere for nourishment!





MTGjumper said:


> I shall be part of the more sophisticated group this time



KFC?


----------



## Escher (Jan 12, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > the more sophisticated of the group (myself included) went elsewhere for nourishment!
> ...



Tesco innit (or if we _really_ want to get sophisticated we could go a bit early before M&S closes ).

EDIT: Similar sentiment to Simon below...
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=305392&postcount=74

If it's easier for anybody offering a lift I can always get a train to Nottingham to reduce 'stoppage time'...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 12, 2010)

Travelling wise, is anyone able to offer me a lift? I can pay any petrol costs. Obviously, I don't want to sound too demanding, as I can still go by train, it's just this would be more convenient.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 12, 2010)

Well maybe this time if we are organised about it I can cook one night for those staying at mine. I just need to be massively prepared and it will be extremely boring food  The reason for not doing this last time is that I need to consider the other person I live with, it's not fair for me to just bombard him with all these people so by getting everyone out for a bit he gets some alone time! Also going out somewhere provides us with an informal meet up. I do not want an informal meet up with 40 people at my house thanks


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 12, 2010)

Same thing for me as well. I live in Guildford, Surrey. Train is perfectly possible but of course car is easier.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 12, 2010)

Is there a Youth Hostel local(ish) to the venue? Just incase HotelCharlie becomes overbooked.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 12, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Same thing for me as well. I live in Guildford, Surrey. Train is perfectly possible but of course car is easier.



It is a slight possibility I might be able to. The chances are I'll be megabusing it up for a mere £2 return plus 50p booking fee though. If I am driving though, it should be fine.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 12, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Same thing for me as well. *I live in Guildford, Surrey.* Train is perfectly possible but of course car is easier.



Lol, same here


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 12, 2010)

Escher said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelErskine said:
> ...



As usual with me, I can't 100% commit at the moment due to financial reasons. If we do come though, there will be three spare seats in the car. 

These will be reserved for Martin, Rowan and Jude (sorry Simon ) as they live very close by.


----------



## roller (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been to UK Open in November as my first competition 
So i suppose I'll come to Bristol as well 
But it's so far awayyyyyy :L
I live in Cambridge D: ish.


----------



## chrisness (Jan 12, 2010)

roller said:


> I've been to UK Open in November as my first competition
> So i suppose I'll come to Bristol as well
> But it's so far awayyyyyy :L
> I live in Cambridge D: ish.



I live (sometimes) in Cambridge too. Who are you, and do you want to talk about travelling together if you're seriously thinking about coming? 

Chris


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 12, 2010)

chrisness said:


> Who are you, and do you want to talk about travelling together if you're seriously thinking about coming?
> 
> Chris



I'm glad you are seriously coming!


----------



## chrisness (Jan 12, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> chrisness said:
> 
> 
> > Who are you, and do you want to talk about travelling together if you're seriously thinking about coming?
> ...



Very seriously


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 12, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Is there a Youth Hostel local(ish) to the venue? Just incase HotelCharlie becomes overbooked.



This was mentioned somewhere earlier in the thread. We'll find out nearer the time who needs to stay in a hostel and book some rooms together


----------



## joey (Jan 12, 2010)

chrisness said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > chrisness said:
> ...



Seriously seriously!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 12, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Is there a Youth Hostel local(ish) to the venue? Just incase HotelCharlie becomes overbooked.



Yes there is, look on the website  I updated it to say that it was where most people will stay... that hostel is much better than the alternative hostel in Bristol. The Charl-hotel-ie (catchy - non?) is pretty packed and although I'd love to have you all I don't think I am going to be able to. At present I have Lars, Erik, Arnaud if he comes, another dutch person that could tag along, Olivér, Bence, Rowan, Jude, Michael and possibly Joey and Thom. They are next on the waiting list. If you are stuck for somewhere to stay and really can't do a hostel, then PM me or Facebook me or whatever and I'll see what I can do.



jamesdeanludlow said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Same thing for me as well. I live in Guildford, Surrey. Train is perfectly possible but of course car is easier.
> ...



Have you thought about accommodation for a night? There might be a solution for you and Brett specifically, PM if you haven't sorted it yet!



roller said:


> I've been to UK Open in November as my first competition
> So i suppose I'll come to Bristol as well
> But it's so far awayyyyyy :L
> I live in Cambridge D: ish.



LOL Cambridge to Bristol isn't far for a competition...



joey said:


> chrisness said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



SRSLY


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 12, 2010)

never been to a comp before, but thought of going to this but i have programming deadlines to meet around then =[, but another comp anytime after may would be really good if your planning one, otherwise i can go to the UK open, could easily get a flight over in any case lol


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 12, 2010)

Charlie, am I not meant to be staying at yours too? I'm weally small 

Also, will anybody be selling puzzles at all? A mate at school wants me to buy a bunch of random puzzles for him to try to solve


----------



## Flicky (Jan 12, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Same thing for me as well. I live in Guildford, Surrey. Train is perfectly possible but of course car is easier.



It's possible that Tom and I will be driving up from Sussex and we can easily go through Guildford if you want. Seems most likely that we'll drive and split petrol money 3 or 4 ways depending on how many come.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 12, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> never been to a comp before, but thought of going to this but i have programming deadlines to meet around then =[, but another comp anytime after may would be really good if your planning one, otherwise i can go to the UK open, could easily get a flight over in any case lol



I will probably do another one in July ish. Sometime between exams and the end of summer anyway. I'm not sure of my travel plans yet.



MTGjumper said:


> Charlie, am I not meant to be staying at yours too? I'm weally small
> 
> Also, will anybody be selling puzzles at all? A mate at school wants me to buy a bunch of random puzzles for him to try to solve



Yes sorry, I assumed you would be, but I just forgot who was staying  Not a personal attack on you, I just knew I'd forget someone in my list of guests! If you register soon... I will like you more!

What puzzles are you after? I'm willing to sell stuff if you want.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll have to ask him. Probably puzzles that look difficult or are aesthetically pleasing and whatnot.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 13, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Travelling wise, is anyone able to offer me a lift? I can pay any petrol costs. Obviously, I don't want to sound too demanding, as I can still go by train, it's just this would be more convenient.



If you're still in the Nottingham area I can drive you there and back -- via wherever Joey and Thom happen to be! It may be a long journey


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 13, 2010)

That sounds good  Would you be going down Friday night?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 13, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> That sounds good  Would you be going down Friday night?



Yes, Friday night, leaving Nottingham about 6pm, going to god-knows-where to get Joey and Thom (and someone else?) and then down to Bristol.

EDIT: I'm considering hiring a bigger vehicle for the weekend - it would cost a few notes (about £90 for a 7 seater if booked early) but would be worthwhile if there are people who need transport.


----------



## chrisness (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> EDIT: I'm considering hiring a bigger vehicle for the weekend - it would cost a few notes (about £90 for a 7 seater if booked early) but would be worthwhile if there are people who need transport.



Hey Michael 

I realise this would be a significant de-tour, but if you were going to hire a mini-bus (or similar) is there any chance you would be willing to go via Cambridge? I could perhaps get a bit further North, say Peterborough. I will of course make a significant donation towards the hiring/fuel costs. All other options involve going into, and through, London, and are, as such, pretty expensive. If you're not willing to do it, no worries, I know I'm asking a lot!

Chris


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 13, 2010)

If you're hiring a vehicle, I'll pay my share. Considering I'll be saving about £55 by not using the train, it seems fair.


----------



## Escher (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> EDIT: I'm considering hiring a bigger vehicle for the weekend - it would cost a few notes (about £90 for a 7 seater if booked early) but would be worthwhile if there are people who need transport.



I (and I'm sure Jude) wholly endorse this idea, and will of course pay our share of fuel and hire costs 
I'm sure there is a way that me, Jude, Thom and Joey can convene to make your job of picking people up a little easier! 
£7 or so train fare to another northern city plus £30-40 for the lift (or whatever you need) would still be much cheaper than getting the train (I love parenthesis).


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 13, 2010)

I may be able to come, but personally I doubt it.

My dad (who took me to masters and uk open) said that he dosent like how people that generate the scrambles compete, and that people who do that shouldnt be allowed to compete, that UK masters organisation was bad and that he hates competitions organised by Charlie Cooper so he wont take me.

My mum says I may be able to go on a train, but that just seems too expensive and impractical, so I probably wont end up going...

EDIT: Well I sorta agree with this


> UK masters organisation was bad



EDIT2: £20 is too much for registration, thats just silly.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I may be able to come, but personally I doubt it.
> 
> My dad (who took me to masters and uk open) said that he dosent like how people that generate the scrambles compete, and that people who do that shouldnt be allowed to compete, that UK masters organisation was bad and that he hates competitions organised by Charlie Cooper so he wont take me.
> 
> ...


Lololol.

Not making any friends with that comment young sir.


----------



## Brettludlow (Jan 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> £20 is too much for registration, thats just silly.



Well think about it...its going to be a quite a small competition, so the fee has to be that high if you actually want a venue to compete at...
Unless you would prefer competing out in the streets where it most likely will be freezing...
:fp


----------



## Escher (Jan 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> My dad (who took me to masters and uk open) said that he dosent like how people that generate the scrambles compete, and that people who do that shouldnt be allowed to compete, that UK masters organisation was bad and that he hates competitions organised by Charlie Cooper so he wont take me.



So... the thinking is that since a persons _first_ ever competition they organised wasn't up to his standards then the third will be just as 'bad'? Imo the two UK Open competitions I've been to didn't noticeably have better organisation, simply a more 'official-feeling' venue.



ben1996123 said:


> EDIT2: £20 is too much for registration, thats just silly.



People seem to be complaining a lot about this but they clearly don't understand just how much money actually goes into organising one of these. She gets next to no help from Rubik's, whereas the UK Open is paid for pretty much entirely by them. For UK Masters Charlie ended up paying (sth like) £80 out of her own pocket because costs weren't covered/people didn't pay up (and Bristol was a similar story).


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> My dad (who took me to masters and uk open) said that he dosent like how people that generate the scrambles compete, and that people who do that shouldnt be allowed to compete



He must not realize that some cubers are actually honest.


----------



## Toad (Jan 13, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > My dad (who took me to masters and uk open) said that he dosent like how people that generate the scrambles compete, and that people who do that shouldnt be allowed to compete
> ...



And he should know to trust David considering he is a Pokemon master who travels across the land...


----------



## joey (Jan 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I may be able to come, but personally I doubt it.
> 
> My dad (who took me to masters and uk open) said that he dosent like how people that generate the scrambles compete, and that people who do that shouldnt be allowed to compete, that UK masters organisation was bad and that he hates competitions organised by Charlie Cooper so he wont take me.
> 
> ...


After reading this post, I changed my mind about you, I'm glad you're not coming.

Your dad, im sorry but HOW DOES HE KNOW HOW TO ORGANISE COMPETITONS. I couldn't care less what your dad thinks. 

Yes, it is bad that people who organise it generate the scrambles, but there isn't another solution yet. I also don't like what you're hinting with that.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 13, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > My dad (who took me to masters and uk open) said that he dosent like how people that generate the scrambles compete, and that people who do that shouldnt be allowed to compete
> ...


*Sucks air in through teeth*

[url=http://www.michaelsimports.net/Ooooo.jpg]Buurn![/URL]


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> My dad (who took me to masters and uk open) said that he dosent like how people that generate the scrambles compete, and that people who do that shouldnt be allowed to compete, that UK masters organisation was bad and that he hates competitions organised by Charlie Cooper so he wont take me.



Did you at least tell him that this is perfectly normal at a competition and UK Masters was orgaized very well? Well, if your dad has this opinion that doesn't mean that everyone needs to hear it. It could be hurtful for the people who worked hard to organize a good competition for competitors, including you! 



ben1996123 said:


> EDIT: Well I sorta agree with this
> 
> 
> > UK masters organisation was bad
> ...





ben1996123 said:


> I may be able to come, *but personally I doubt it*.



All in all, it doesn't seem like a big problem...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> My dad (who took me to masters and uk open) said that he dosent like how people that generate the scrambles compete, and that people who do that shouldnt be allowed to compete, that UK masters organisation was bad and that he hates competitions organised by Charlie Cooper so he wont take me.


 did you explain to your dad that the people who are scrambling are not competing in that round?

He seems to have formed a strong opinion from the UK Masters competition - perhaps he has some tips for the organisation of our events. Would you ask him for us?


ben1996123 said:


> EDIT2: £20 is too much for registration, thats just silly.


Well, it sounds a lot to you but that's how much it costs to actually make this thing happen. Would £10 be too much for a one-day event?

If you have some great ideas of how it can be done cheaper then let's hear them. Perhaps we could publish a breakdown of the costs.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 13, 2010)

I personally think you could do a lot worse than £20 for a weekend's entertainment.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 13, 2010)

I feel really ignorant now -

I thought it was a 1 day event.
£20 is perfectly reasonable for an entire weekend.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> EDIT: Well I sorta agree with this
> 
> 
> > UK masters organisation was bad



Ben, I've spent a while searching the forums for this quote: is it a genuine quote or just your opinion?


----------



## Escher (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Well I sorta agree with this
> ...



I'm pretty sure he was just quoting his dad, with the absence of


member said:


> .


----------



## joey (Jan 13, 2010)

He was quoting himself, back to when he quoted his dad


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> £20 is perfectly reasonable for a one-day competition.



Fixed.

Also, Ben: No.
Explain to your dad that he has no idea what he's talking about, and that there is a fair amount of luck involved. Also, please explain to him the absolute awesomeness that is Charlie. If he fully understands this, he will stop being a big poopie head.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I may be able to come, but personally I doubt it.
> 
> My dad (who took me to masters and uk open) said that he dosent like how people that generate the scrambles compete, and that people who do that shouldnt be allowed to compete, that UK masters organisation was bad and that he hates competitions organised by Charlie Cooper so he wont take me.
> 
> ...



Ok, let's take this step by step.
*1. I may be able to come, but personally I doubt it.*
After that post, I have few concerns about your attendance. You clearly have absolutely no respect for the community at all if you choose to be so rude to those who essentially are helping you to do something you enjoy. I would like to remind you that despite any internet based quarrels we have both engaged in, I have always been extremely civil to you and your father. If you recall, I even lent you puzzles at the UK Masters, which quite frankly I wish I hadn't done. You are simply undeserving of this community's kindness.
*
2. "My dad [...] said that he doesn't like how people that generate the scrambles compete"*
You can tell your father that this is perfectly reasonable and is quite standard practice. If you had read some of my posts on this forum you would notice that I actually made the suggestion for the new WCA rules 2010 that it was always the delegate that generated the scrambles. This removes any accusations and would at least, thank goodness, put your father's mind at ease. Secondly, why shouldn't the person who has put in all the effort to allow *you* to compete be able to participate in solves. If you have a better solution, I would absolutely love to hear it and I do hope your suggestions would be put forward to the WCA.
*3. UK masters organisation was bad
*
You are wrong. The UK Masters, which was actually your first competition out of the whole two you've ever been to, was extremely well organised. There was plenty of space, every competitor had enough time to do their solves and the delegate and Ron himself were very pleased with how things went. We didn't once overrun for an event, every WCA event, bar two, was included and hello, let's not forget this was my first competition that I'd ever organised. Although I cannot think of anything that went catastrophically badly, if there was something that really bugged you, you should have told me about it. Given your plethora of experience in this field, your suggetions for improvement would have been gratefully received.

I can see why you might think that the UK Masters wasn't as well "organised" as the UK Open, and really that is quite a stupid thing to say. Naturally, they had a much better venue, there was no entry fee, there were prize draws and things were far more relaxed. This is undoubtedly due to the hard work of the team that organised the UK Open and the fact that they naturally have far more experience than me having already organised several other competitions. I would like to know exactly why your father thinks that it was SO much better organised than the UK Masters, because he obviously knows a lot about this matter.

*4. "he hates competitions organised by Charlie Cooper so he wont take me"*
I'm sorry if your dad hates me. I can't say that my feelings are the same for him because I don't actually know him. He doesn't know me either, but he has been mighty hasty in forming his opinion of me. I can only assume that this is due to what you have told him. Let's get this clear. You made fake videos (now is not the time to dispute this, everyone knows) and you make stupid posts that offend people in this community. As I was one of the first to flag you for this you clearly dislike me, okay, I can understand that because you didn't want to be caught out, but it's getting ridiculous now. As I mentioned before, I continued to be civil, even friendly towards you despite several heated discussions on the internet. I'm sure your father is unaware of just how you behave online and he should realise that an adult such as myself is obviously not "out to get" you for no reason. If he really has considerable issues with me, please pass on my e-mail address, or provide me with a means of contacting him to let him know what the situation is. If he won't let you come because he specifically doesn't like competitions organised by me, then tough, because your options are limited and really, I'm not sure too many people are going to be upset about that following your recent behaviour.
*
5. My mum says I may be able to go on a train, but that just seems too expensive and impractical, so I probably wont end up going...*
If you think somebody is going to help you travel now, you really are less switched on that we had previously assumed.
*6.EDIT: Well I sorta agree with this



UK masters organisation was bad

Click to expand...

*Once again, I ask you to reflect on your great experience of competitions and tell me exactly why this is. I'm sure everyone else that was at the competition would be ready to help you spot the lack of organisation... :fp
*7.EDIT2: £20 is too much for registration, thats just silly.*
Actually Ben, it isn't. Do you realise how much it costs to hire a venue? No, evidently not. While I receive a lot of help from Seventowns (the company that is responsible for Rubik's distribution and such) in terms of materials for the competition, like timers, displays, prizes etc, I do not have any help with covering the costs of hire. This means that I need to find a good location in the city centre, which is obviously going to be expensive. On top of this I need to pay for paper, ink cartridges, drinks, snacks and all of those things that don't just magically appear. If you also read the website properly, you would see that this price might change if enough people were to come. There is absolutely no reason why I should have to pay some of my own money for an event that I organise.

Finally Ben, please tread carefully. You have already found yourself in some awkward situations on this forum and I am making the strong suggestion to you that you take note of the responses you are receiving. As you may have noticed, I have a lot of support in this matter and your juvenile, misinformed and insulting comments about this competition are not welcomed. I have continued to be civil to you, as I have already stated several times now, I would ask that you behave similarly.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Perhaps we could publish a breakdown of the costs.



I did actually discuss this with a few cubers to see what they would think if this was standard practice. It was decided that actually this should be a trusting community in which we don't need to justify every move we make.


----------



## Brettludlow (Jan 13, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Finally Ben, please tread carefully. You have already found yourself in some awkward situations on this forum and I am making the strong suggestion to you that you take note of the responses you are receiving.



Amen to that


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I may be able to come, but personally I doubt it.
> 
> My dad (who took me to masters and uk open) said that he dosent like how people that generate the scrambles compete, and that people who do that shouldnt be allowed to compete, that UK masters organisation was bad and that he hates competitions organised by Charlie Cooper so he wont take me.
> 
> ...



tl;dr: Charlie is a small part of the reason everyone knows I cheat so I'm making random crap up about my dad, when in reality I haven't even told him about this comp. Also, going to a comp would actually make me prove myself in a controlled environment, and I can't make it so obvious that I cheat at home.


----------



## Toad (Jan 13, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > I may be able to come, but personally I doubt it.
> ...



I didn't realise Ben had a second account on which he was more honest...?


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 13, 2010)

Tbh... Not attempting to ***** or troll... But you just got sat down by Charlie!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 13, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> My dad (who took me to masters and uk open) said that he dosent like how people that generate the scrambles compete, and that people who do that shouldnt be allowed to compete, that UK masters organisation was bad and that he hates competitions organised by Charlie Cooper so he wont take me.
> 
> EDIT: Well I sorta agree with this
> 
> ...



We finally know where you get your arrogance and stupidity from Ben. 
I guess it's true what they say, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> I may be able to come, but personally I doubt it.



YAH NOW I RED UR POST I KINDA RECOSIDERED MYSELF



ben1996123 said:


> My dad (who took me to masters and uk open) said that he dosent like how people that generate the scrambles compete, and that people who do that shouldnt be allowed to compete



UR DAD SEEMS LIKE A PRETTY SWITCHED ON GUY, CONSIDERING HE DOESNT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THE SUBJECT HE MANAGED TO FORM A PERFECTLY VALID OPINION SOMEHOW. HOW HAS THIS NOT BEEN INVESTIGATED BEFORE? IMO WE SHOULD GET TEH FBI TO GET THE WCA TO SHOW EVERYONE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO CHEAT BY PRACITSING THE SCRAMBLES BECAUSE AS WE ALL KNOW ANYONE IN WCA IS UNTRUSTYWORTHY UNLIKE SOMEONE LIKE YOU. 



ben1996123 said:


> that UK masters organisation was bad and that he hates competitions organised by Charlie Cooper so he wont take me.



YET AGAIN HE IS SPOT ON WITH HIS EVALUATION BASED ON HIS WIDE ARRAY OF EXPERIENCS WITH COMPETITIONS. YAH AND I AGREE ABOUT CHARLIE COOPER SHE ACTS NICE AND EVERYTHING BUT SOMETHING IS NOT QUITE RIGHT I THINK SHE IS TRYING TO EXPLOIT US>



ben1996123 said:


> My mum says I may be able to go on a train, but that just seems too expensive and impractical, so I probably wont end up going...



YOU SHOULD JUST NOT GO AT ALL BECAUSE THE COMPETITION IS SO BAD. WHY WASTE MONEY ON SOMETHING THAT YOU WONT ENJOY. YOUR MUM IS RIGHT THAT METOD OF TRANSPORT IS TOTALLY IMPRACTICAL I HEAR THAT MOST OF THE TIME THAT IT DOESNT EVEN WORK.



ben1996123 said:


> EDIT: Well I sorta agree with this
> 
> 
> > UK masters organisation was bad



I DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT IT MYSELF TO BE HONEST BUT I TRUST UR JUDGEMENT AS I RED UR POST AND U SEEM LIKE AN AUTHORITY ON THE SUBJECT>



ben1996123 said:


> EDIT2: £20 is too much for registration, thats just silly.



I KNOW RIGHT? WHO DO THEY THINK THEY ARE? WE HAVE TO PAY MONEY TO TRAVEL TOO, YOU KNOW!!!!!!!! THIS ONTO OF IT IS JUST NOT WORTH IT FOR TWO DAYS OF SOMETHING THAT MIGHT NOT EVEN BE FUN. IN MY OPINION THE ORIGINASATION STAFF SHOULD HAVE TO PAY ALL THE COSTS FOR EVERYTHING AND FRONT THE BILL FOR IT INSTEAD OF SPREADING TEH COSTS. I MEAN, WHAT DID THEY DO FOR US TO DESERVE THAT? IF THIS MEANS THAT WE CANT HAVE A COMPETITION AT ALL THEN ALL THE BETTER IMO.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, I only say the organisation wasnt that good, because it seemed pretty rushed and everything just seemed to go as fast as possible.

My dad didnt like masters because he said "it just seems to be a competition for the few people who organise it and that no one else is really involved at all". Completely agree.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Well, I only say the organisation wasnt that good, because it seemed pretty rushed and everything just seemed to go as fast as possible.
> 
> My dad didnt like masters because he said "it just seems to be a competition for the few people who organise it and that no one else is really involved at all". Completely agree.


Did you compete? Yes? Then the competition was for you aswell.

EDIT: You competed in 6 events at the UK Masters. I really wouldn't complain.


----------



## Escher (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Well, I only say the organisation wasnt that good, because it seemed pretty rushed and everything just seemed to go as fast as possible.


Unfortunately yes, that is what happens when you offer as many events as you can.



ben1996123 said:


> My dad didnt like masters because he said "it just seems to be a competition for the few people who organise it and that no one else is really involved at all". Completely agree.



I'm not sure if I even really understand this. You create your own involvement. If that means approaching people and starting conversations, or going and assisting with judging or scrambling then you have to do it yourself, nobody is going to hold anybody's hand and make them do anything. I'd have thought the unofficial events would've been enough to get people having some fun and getting involved with things.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 14, 2010)

screw this. this is stupid.

im just saying my own opinion.

to anyone who is moaning, just shut up and go find something better to do.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Well, I only say the organisation wasnt that good, because it seemed pretty rushed and everything just seemed to go as fast as possible.



TOTALLY AGREE, AS MUCH TIME SHOULD BE SPENT AS POSSIBLE ON EVENTS. RUNNING OUT OF TIME ISNT AN ISSUE BECAUSE WE CAN JUST CANCEL EVENTS. NOBODY WANTS TO RUSH, AFTER ALL WE'RE NOT A GROUP KNOWN FOR OUR SPEED LOL.



ben1996123 said:


> My dad didnt like masters because he said "it just seems to be a competition for the few people who organise it and that no one else is really involved at all". Completely agree.



SPOT ON AGAIN. PRETTY MUCH EVERYONE COMPETING (APART FROM YOU OF COURSE) WAS ON THE ORGANISATION STAFF. THERE WAS NO WAY TO GET INVOLVED, NO OPPERTUNITY TO SCRAMBLE OR JUDGE - IM PRETTY SURE PEOPLE WERENT ALLOWED TO JUDGE BECAUSE THE ORGANISATIONAL STAFF TOOK CARE OF IT ALL. I ASKED IF I COULD JUDGE AT ONE POINT AND GOT PUNCHED IN THE FACE!!!! THIS IS NOT FAIR. AS FOR BEING INVOLVED YES THEY WILL ALLOW YOU TO DO A SOLVE OF THE RUBIKS CUBE BUT THEY ARNT HAPPY ABOUT IT AND WHEN THEY CALL YOU UP FOR JUDGING ITS LIKE THEYRE ANNOYED AT YOU FOR WASTING THEIR TIME. BASTARDS.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 14, 2010)

But Ben, you were making such cohesive arguments. Why stop now?


----------



## Escher (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> screw this. this is stupid.
> 
> im just saying my own opinion.
> 
> to anyone who is moaning, just shut up and go find something better to do.



I think you'll find that the only moaning on here is from you; everybody else is just rightfully defending Charlotte's organising skills and integrity.
This is a public forum, and when you put your opinion out there if it isn't well thought out you're going to get torn apart.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

Lol Kirjava.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Well, I only say the organisation wasnt that good, because it seemed pretty rushed and everything just seemed to go as fast as possible.
> 
> My dad didnt like masters because he said "it just seems to be a competition for the few people who organise it and that no one else is really involved at all". Completely agree.



Ben, thank you for your lengthy response to my highly thought out reply to your previous post. You certainly addressed every point that I highlighted.

Everything has to go as fast as possible to allow people to compete in every event that they wish to. We can't just go through with no pace at all, there has to be a timetable and structure that we followed. The fact that there are more competitors at the UK Open means that it probably wasn't as "rushed" because you weren't competing in events are frequently. That doesn't mean things are badly organised, if anything it means they are well organised, or would you rather a small break for snacks between each event?

Your father is so well informed. Yes actually the only people that are involved in the organisation of the event ARE THE PEOPLE WHO ORGANISE IT. I'm sorry if that seems a little exclusive, but that's just how it rolls. There is nothing to stop you from chatting to everyone and getting yourself involved, but if you choose to alienate yourself both in person and online, there is not much that I can do to help you. You will notice that the reason that everybody SEEMS to be involved is because we are all FRIENDS and we HELP each other. When I go to competitions abroad I HELP my FRIENDS with their scrambling and judging because that's what we do. We are a community and if you choose to be part of that community you will be involved. I completely disagree with your claim that it's a competition for the organisers, because I specifically included several mystery events at that competition to include those who hadn't competed before. As an example, the Ludlow's who competed there for the first time, competed in these events and if I recall actually thanked me at the end of the competition for that opportunity. Another point to make is that you were only actually there for one of the two days, which makes you even less qualified than before to make such outrageous claims.

The reason your father thinks it's a competition for the organisers is because we are a community that help each other out when necessary. In that respect he is totally correct. If you made an effort to engage positively with the community you may too find yourself in a situation where you could be helping to organise and seemingly part of the "team". Sadly it may be too late for you as you persist in digging this hole deeper.


----------



## joey (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> My dad didnt like masters because he said "it just seems to be a competition for the few people who organise it and that no one else is really involved at all". Completely agree.


I guess this picture is the organisational team then?






Oh wait no.. that's most people. I guess the smiles meant they didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> screw this. this is stupid.



I KNOW HOW COME YOU ARE TEH ONLY ONE WHO IS RIGHT THEY SHOULD ALL LISTEN TO YOU AND SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ben1996123 said:


> im just saying my own opinion.



YES AND THEY SHOULDNT SAY THEIR OPINIONS OF YOUR OPINION BECAUSE THAT ISNT FAIR TO YOU BECAUSE YOU MADE THE FIRST OPINION>



ben1996123 said:


> to anyone who is moaning, just shut up and go find something better to do.



YES HOW DARE THEY EVEN CHALLENGE YOU ON THIS. LOOK AT THEM! TRYING TO ORGANISE ANOTHER COMPETITION AND NOT A THOUGHT FOR HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT IT. I HAVE NOT SEEN AN APOLOGY YET FROM THE ORGANISATION STAFF ABOUT THIS YES AND THIS IS AN ABSOLUTE DISGRACE CONSIDERING THE AWFUL EXPERIENCE YOU HAD TO GO THROUGH.


WE ARE WAITING FOR AN APOLOGY.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 14, 2010)

kirjava: youre just retarded


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Well, I only say the organisation wasnt that good, because it seemed pretty rushed and everything just seemed to go as fast as possible.



So, if a competition runs smooth, that means it's bad? Ohh, there is so much to learn!



ben1996123 said:


> My dad didnt like masters because he said "it just seems to be a competition for the few people who organise it and that no one else is really involved at all". Completely agree.



First of all, most of the organizers were volunteers, helping Charlie. If by involved you meant in the organization, you could just go to Charlie and ask: Can i help you? If you mean competing then the fact you said is just simply not true.

Secondly, why don't you start organizing your own competition? It's pretty easy, I guess all the cubers from here would gladly compete there and there would be no fee, I guess...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> screw this. this is stupid.
> 
> im just saying my own opinion.
> 
> to anyone who is moaning, just shut up and go find something better to do.



Ben, you are more than welcome to express your opinion but you must accept that in this situation, where you are in the absolute vast minority, your arguments are going to be torn to pieces. This is especially true if you continue to make such misinformed comments. It would also be appreciated if you would actually reply to some of the comments that I had made back to you, because I would really like to understand why on earth you think the way you do.

As Escher said, the only person who is moaning is you. Everyone else was very happy talking about trivial issues such as where to eat dinner on Saturday night, when you stormed in and made poorly written comments about your possible attendence with lashings of insults towards me and others that have helped organise. Do not bite the hand that feeds Ben, otherwise *you* might be the one needing to find something better to do with your time. In case you hadn't noticed, this is a very welcoming community that has become extremely dear to me in recent years. We support each other in and out of competitions, and so when an immature character such as yourself comes along and tries to get in the way of that we understandably become a little agitated. You seem to want to be part of what we have but are doing absolutely everything you can to make it impossible.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 14, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> why don't you start organizing your own competition?



well maybe i would if i had somewhere to hold it, knew how to, had enough money, if anyone would bother turning up (doubt it), and if anyone would help me organise it (also doubt it)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you start organizing your own competition?
> ...



and yet you harp on the small inconveniences that competitions that are *actually* happening come with?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you start organizing your own competition?
> ...



Looks like Charlie has something that you don't. What do you think why is that? 

Ask yourself: Why wouldn't anyone help you? Think about it. Please.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you start organizing your own competition?
> ...



Yo Ben, I'm really happy for you, and Imma let you finish, but you're an idiot


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

joey said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > My dad didnt like masters because he said "it just seems to be a competition for the few people who organise it and that no one else is really involved at all". Completely agree.
> ...



In this photo you can see the organisational team, husbands, wives, boyfriends, girlfriends, fathers, children and most importantly a whole load of smiles. That is the real meaning of a good competition and surprisingly, not what your father calculates with his special organisational team+time/snacks(scrambles)-rush/no fun formula.



ben1996123 said:


> kirjava: youre just retarded



Please, there is no need to reduce your language to that level. That is extremely offensive.



Olivér Perge said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I only say the organisation wasnt that good, because it seemed pretty rushed and everything just seemed to go as fast as possible.
> ...



Olivér makes a good point Ben. Please do not criticise something that you haven't even tried doing. I look forward to a competition organised by you, with loads of breaks, only you organising (and not competing, as suggested by your father) and no fee.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jan 14, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > kirjava: youre just retarded
> ...



I nominate this for the 2010 Forum Awards for post of the year.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Yo Ben, I'm really happy for you, and Imma let you finish, but Charlie had one of the best competitions of all time.



Fixed.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 14, 2010)

Kanye'd


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you start organizing your own competition?
> ...



So you admit there are problems that one can encounter when organising a competition?

1. Venue, yes, where do you hold a competition? Oh, I know, I'll hire somewhere. Okay, that means cost.
2. How? If you involved yourself with competitions more you would know. I learn from experiences I've had in other places and of course ask those valuable friends I've made for their suggestions and help. This isn't a problem if you have no mortal enemies in the cubing world.
3. Had enough money, oh yes, that old problem again. 
4. Why wouldn't people turn up Ben?
5. Why wouldn't people help organise Ben?


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 14, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Aye yo I'm really happy for you and your '2010', and I'mma let you finish, but Anthony's post is the best of *all time*! Of All Time!


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you start organizing your own competition?
> ...



Find a venue, there are hundreds of possibilities. Read the pages on the WCA site as well as this and you'll more than know how. Hell, having been to one should let you know everything you need to. Money shouldn't be an issue, what expenses are there? If you do it right there could be none. People would turn up if it were free and awesomely organized as you envision it. If you asked somebody to help out and were polite, courteous, and considerate with them, I'm sure somebody would be willing to help out. All of these problems are issues YOU can fix, stop complaining about them.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> kirjava: youre just retarded



I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU HAVE YOU SEEN SOME OF THE STUIPD THINGS THIS GUY IS SAYING?!?!



Kirjava said:


> IMO WE SHOULD GET TEH FBI TO GET THE WCA TO SHOW EVERYONE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO CHEAT BY PRACITSING THE SCRAMBLES BECAUSE AS WE ALL KNOW ANYONE IN WCA IS UNTRUSTYWORTHY UNLIKE SOMEONE LIKE YOU.



WTF? WHY WOUL THE FBI EVEN CARE? THIS IS PROBABLY ONE OF THE DUMBEST THINGS IVE EVER READ.



Kirjava said:


> YOU SHOULD JUST NOT GO AT ALL BECAUSE THE COMPETITION IS SO BAD. WHY WASTE MONEY ON SOMETHING THAT YOU WONT ENJOY. YOUR MUM IS RIGHT THAT METOD OF TRANSPORT IS TOTALLY IMPRACTICAL I HEAR THAT MOST OF THE TIME THAT IT DOESNT EVEN WORK.



HOW THE HELL IS A TRAIN IMPRACTICAL?!?!?! DUHHH



Kirjava said:


> IN MY OPINION THE ORIGINASATION STAFF SHOULD HAVE TO PAY ALL THE COSTS FOR EVERYTHING AND FRONT THE BILL FOR IT INSTEAD OF SPREADING TEH COSTS.



THIS IS JUST RETNDED.



Kirjava said:


> TOTALLY AGREE, AS MUCH TIME SHOULD BE SPENT AS POSSIBLE ON EVENTS. RUNNING OUT OF TIME ISNT AN ISSUE BECAUSE WE CAN JUST CANCEL EVENTS. NOBODY WANTS TO RUSH, AFTER ALL WE'RE NOT A GROUP KNOWN FOR OUR SPEED LOL.



WAIT WHAT I THOUGHT WE LIKED TO BE ON TIME BEING ON TIME IS A GOOD THING RITE? HURR IDIOT. ALSO CANCELLING EVENTS IS STOOPID



Kirjava said:


> I ASKED IF I COULD JUDGE AT ONE POINT AND GOT PUNCHED IN THE FACE!!!!



UHH PRETTY SURE THIS DIDNT HAPPEN DUDE



Kirjava said:


> YES AND THEY SHOULDNT SAY THEIR OPINIONS OF YOUR OPINION BECAUSE THAT ISNT FAIR TO YOU BECAUSE YOU MADE THE FIRST OPINION>



THIS DOESNT EVEN MAKE SENSE



Kirjava said:


> WE ARE WAITING FOR AN APOLOGY.



YOU DONT DESERVE AN APOLOGY, MORON!!!!


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I look forward to a competition organised by you, with loads of breaks, only you organising (and not competing, as suggested by your father) and no fee.



You win the argument.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

qqwref said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to a competition organised by you, with loads of breaks, only you organising (and not competing, as suggested by your father) and no fee.
> ...


God qq has decreed.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 14, 2010)

qqwref said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to a competition organised by you, with loads of breaks, only you organising (and not competing, as suggested by your father) and no fee.
> ...



Wrong. Charlie Cooper doesn't have arguments. Charlie Cooper just wins by default.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 14, 2010)

*yawn*

if anyone expects me to organise a comp after having only been to 2 (only 1 good one), do you really think thats gonna happen?

anyway, i dont even WANT to go to this comp now


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> *yawn*
> 
> if anyone expects me to organise a comp after having only been to 2 (only 1 good one), do you really think thats gonna happen?
> 
> anyway, i dont even WANT to go to this comp now


Nobody is expecting you to do anything. They are rebutting your personal attacks on Charlie.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> anyway, i dont even WANT to go to this comp now


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 14, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > *yawn*
> ...



lol @ attacks


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...


What would you call it then?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



"Flirting."


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> anyway, i dont even WANT to go to this comp now


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My my, how this thread has grown overnight


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 14, 2010)

Anthony said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > anyway, i dont even WANT to go to this comp now
> ...



but i think my mum may try and make me go, because she will probably think that i said i dont want to go just because my dad wont take me, so i still may end up going anyway.

you evil bastard


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...


I'm not going to stop you.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> *yawn*
> 
> if anyone expects me to organise a comp after having only been to 2 (only 1 good one), do you really think thats gonna happen?
> 
> anyway, i dont even WANT to go to this comp now



"*yawn*"? Don't you think we are bored of your fake, stupid and irrelevant videos and your ridiculous, outrageous and offensive posts? YAWN BEN. YAWN.

Clearly you do not understand sarcasm Ben, which is surprising to me because you do appear to have the answer to everything. I would like to know precisely what makes a competition not good for you actually.

"Anyway, I don't even WANT to go to this competition now" (sorry, I just had to correct your typos) - Do you think you would be welcomed with open arms? I doubt it Ben. I for one would have serious doubts about wanting you to attend. Being civil towards you is one thing, but having weeks of preparations and hard work ruined by your presence just isn't worth it. Your behaviour towards me is wholly unacceptable. I'm sure your father would not want to hear about this, I notice you didn't accept my offer of speaking with him to clarify matters.



Musli4brekkies said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



As suggested above, your behaviour is uncalled for. It's somehow quite amusing that you wish to have some kind of presence in this forum with your comments and all-knowing attitude, when really you are so painfully immature.

By the way, where is this sub-3 2x2 average of 12 video you promised?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 14, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > anyway, i dont even WANT to go to this comp now



Déjà vu


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



 You just made my day.

Guys, lay off. He's a really nice guy!  Honestly!

(I know you're confused, Ben, please read here.)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 14, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



One of these days, the Mcenroll will catch on


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 14, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > *yawn*
> ...



1. I see no fake videos, please show me, I do wish to see one.

2. Offensive? Look at Anthony's posts if you think I'm offensive.

3. I never promised sub 3, I said sub 4, but Rowan said its better to have 4.xx, so you're not gonna get a sub 3 video. And anyway, you were the one who requested the vid in the first place.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 1. I see no fake videos, please show me, I do wish to see one.
> 
> 2. Offensive? Look at Anthony's posts if you think I'm offensive.
> 
> 3. I never promised sub 3, I said sub 4, but Rowan said its better to have 4.xx, so you're not gonna get a sub 3 video. And anyway, you were the one who requested the vid in the first place.



1. lololololololol.
2. "I have a policy 
about honesty and ass-kicking: 
if you ask for it, I have to let you have it." - Taylor Mali
3. lol, of course you can't give us a sub 3 average of 12. That's common knowledge at this point, Ben.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 1. I see no fake videos, please show me, I do wish to see one.



Just because you have taken them down does not mean they never existed.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> 1. I see no fake videos, please show me, I do wish to see one.
> 
> 2. Offensive? Look at Anthony's posts if you think I'm offensive.
> 
> 3. I never promised sub 3, I said sub 4, but Rowan said its better to have 4.xx, so you're not gonna get a sub 3 video. And anyway, you were the one who requested the vid in the first place.



1: That's because you removed them.

2: I hate to be childish, but you started it. That is called retaliation. Re-ta-li-a-tion.

3: Sub3, sub 4. What does it matter. You still havn't made a video proving that your NR wasn't a complete fluke and your claims of a 2.98 average of 12 aren't completely made up out of the air.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 14, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> You still havn't made a video proving that your NR wasn't a complete fluke



Does it even matter if it was a complete fluke?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 14, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I see no fake videos, please show me, I do wish to see one.
> ...



Never had any...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



1. Please let's not go through all of that palaver again. You know exactly what I'm talking about and so does everybody else on this forum.

2. Agreed, Anthony's post may overstep the mark at times, but he is not the one who is complaining/moaning about a competition and is not the one clearly in the wrong. However he may choose to respond to you is not my concern, however, the way in which you speak to me is. You have no reason to criticise the way UK Masters was organised in your ridiculous and flippant tone and then have the absolute audacity to ignore the well written, coherent and lengthy replies to your comments. You actually offend not only me, but the many others that work hard to organise events. If these events are so awful, why on earth would you even consider going to another? I pray thee tell. 

3. Let's not get into the tiny details, you will only ignore my reply, but I was merely highlighting your lack of proof for amazing times you so frequently get. As you would say, yawn.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > You still havn't made a video proving that your NR wasn't a complete fluke
> ...



"whats your PB of 5 and 12?

i got 2.86 avg of12 yesterday, but it was just so easy..."

When you post stuff like that one other people's videos it makes people suspect that you are lieing and have no real talent. Also, stop picking and choosing amongst other people's posts to find stuff to argue against. Stand up for yourself.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > You still havn't made a video proving that your NR wasn't a complete fluke
> ...



:O BEN AGREED WITH ONE OF US!!!! OMG.

Anyway, the point is, we all know it was ridiculously lucky. That's not your fault, but assuming you can start pretending like you're awesome at 2x2 and expecting us to be naive and believe you is silly.


----------



## Escher (Jan 14, 2010)

I just said that he should get a video up that was representative of the kind of times he can get. Whether that was sub 3, sub 4, low 4s, whatever, doesn't matter.

He said that it was very lucky (the average was 2.86), though I can't say I'm too trusting given that I can't personally get those kind of times with only 1/3rd of CLL or LBL and I've been practicing 2x2 hard for about a year. I can't really be bothered with giving the b.o.d anymore.

Ben, if I were you I'd try and make up with Charlotte. You have brought the whole thing down on your own head. Go to Bristol if you want, but as it stands I doubt it will be a particularly pleasant experience for you in comparison to your previous 2 competitions.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 14, 2010)

All of this hate is just too stupid and its for no good reason. Other people who average 20 seconds have sub 10 singles. One of my friends who averages 45 seconds claims to have done a 9 second solve with LBL, cross skip, 1 FL corner insertion, 1 middle layer edge insertion and LL skip. Even I wouldnt claim this.

I'm deleting my speedsolving account as soon as I come on here tomorrow.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> One of my friends who averages 45 seconds claims to have done a 9 second solve with LBL, cross skip, 1 FL corner insertion, 1 middle layer edge insertion and LL skip.



Apparently you've been a bad influence.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



I respect people, just not you. Sorry.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



lololololololololololololololololololololololol


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been reading this thread for a while now.
I have to say, this was great.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry Ben, you just got Woner'd.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



I'm sure you will return to speedsolving with another name, or whatever, but nonetheless you will read this. Rowan is right Ben, if you apologised to me for your persistent unpleasant behaviour towards me then I would more than welcome you to this competition. You have done nothing but cause yourself more problems than are necessary. I clearly am not the issue here, I get on with absolutely everybody on this forum both online and in person where applicable. We don't want you to disappear forever from this site, we would much prefer you to be an honest, kind and contributing member to the community, which you could easily do if you changed your ways. Somehow, you have gone from making ridiculous claims about a competition you only partly attended (and offended just about everybody that attended in the process) to deleting your account because you have been unable to back yourself up. Nitpicking through replies to what you have said has only aggravated us further and you have well and truly dug yourself a hole. If ever you feel you would like to make peace with me, go ahead, I have more than made an effort to be helpful and kind to you in the past and would gladly do so in the future.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 14, 2010)

This is kinda bad publicity for your competition don't you think :confused:


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

*ANYWAY*

Moving swiftly on.

Can't wait for the comp.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> This is kinda bad publicity for your competition don't you think :confused:



No, it is "bad publicity" for Ben. Anyone reading this thread would be aware that Ben's "claims" about a badly organised competition last year were completely invalid and stupid. He is by far in the minority. Everyone had a great time at that competition (UK Masters), Bristol Open 09 and they will have an even better time at Bristol Spring 2010. I really don't need to justify myself here :fp


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2010)

@ Hyprul: No, now everyone will go as Ben isn't going. 

I just want to say thanks for the entertainment Ben. I don't really want to argue against you, as Charlie and the others have already done so.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Haha, I meant all the arguing might give people the idea that comps are very "intense".  Who cares anyway.

My friends video can vouch for the UK Masters 09. It did look really fun XD


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

So yeah, AWESOME COMP IN TWO MONTHS ISH.

I promise I will do the schedule tomorrow


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2010)

UK comps seem like the most friendly environments, where everyone knows each other.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 14, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> UK comps seem like the most friendly environments, where everyone knows each other.


It's like one big happy cubing family.


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2010)

Did I pointlessly flame anyone in this thread yet? I forget and I don't feel like going back and checking. That idiotheadmoronbrain ben deserves a good earbashing though.


----------



## Jude (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't see why everyone was being so mean to Ben, it seemed like he was in the right there?


----------



## Jude (Jan 14, 2010)

Spoiler



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA YEAH RIGHT


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2010)

Haha! I just came into this thread again and saw ben banned. +1 support to whoever did it. I hope he ends up apologizing quite a lot if he ever wants to go to a UK competition again.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2010)

qqwref said:


> +1 support to whoever did it.



Pokemon Master.


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2010)

He just travel acrossu the land. Not from anywhere sepasificu.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 14, 2010)

OK, travel arrangements: - 

If I take my own car (a Fiesta) I can fit in Simon, Joey and Thom as planned.

If I hire a 7 seater Zafira (additional cost but probably more reliable) then I can get another three cubers in and we can spread the cost (whilst having a good laugh on the way).

Jude and Rowan get dibs as they're conveniently located (and good company of course).

It would be so much quicker and easier if Thom and Joey can somehow 
make their way to Sheffield rather than be somewhere near the Orkneys  .

For Chris we'd have to drive over to Cambridge, use the A1, M25
which is a detour of 140 miles (about 2.5 hrs) according to Google Maps 

Nottingham -> Sheffield -> Cambridge -> Bristol
361 mi – about 6 hours 31 mins

Nottingham -> Sheffield -> Bristol
223 mi – about 4 hours 0 mins

So that's not looking too promising I'm afraid Chris  -- can you get yourself to a better waypoint on the Friday? Looking at http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/ -- Cambrige to Sheffield and Cambridge to Nottingham. 

If not Chris then there's another seat free if we go for the 7 seater.

Vehicles with more capacity are significantly higher priced - the diesel Zafira seems the most reasonable (£90 for the weekend from http://www.europcar.co.uk/).


----------



## joey (Jan 14, 2010)

Pretty sure we can get to sheffield.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 14, 2010)

joey said:


> Pretty sure we can get to sheffield.



Nice! Thanks for that -- I wouldn't fancy the additional hours/miles and we want to get to Bristol with some time to cube and relax before lights-out.

A structure forms out of the chaos - we are truly writing the future!


----------



## chrisness (Jan 14, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> OK, travel arrangements: -
> 
> can you get yourself to a better waypoint on the Friday? Looking at http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/ -- Cambrige to Sheffield and Cambridge to Nottingham.



Wow, didn't realise it was THAT far...

Ok, I would never ask you to go that far out of your way, I'm sure there is someone closer who you could take instead.

I'll just train it to Bristol on Friday evening, getting to Sheffield/Nottingham and back would cost almost as much as going directly to Bristol anyway.

Thanks anyway

Chris


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure we can get to sheffield.
> ...



I would certainly appreciate being able to sleep a little earlier this time  So if you are staying at mine... please don't be TOO late. I suppose I could come and let you in in my pjs if necessary.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 14, 2010)

We got to sleep at about 3am last time, right?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 14, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I suppose I could come and let you in in my pjs if necessary.



So, are you're saying you would or wouldn't let us into your PJs? 

(misquoting for comic effect - ah! the wonders of English humour)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> We got to sleep at about 3am last time, right?



Yeah something like that, as for Charlie on day two... I was out by 8pm 



MichaelErskine said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I could come and let you in in my pjs if necessary.
> ...



BEHAVE.


----------



## Dene (Jan 14, 2010)

Sleep before competition? What's all this about??


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> Sleep before competition? What's all this about??



I didn't really decide to sleep last time, it just happened. It was crazy, I was out like a light for like 14 hours despite there being like 20 people in my apartment


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, a lot happens in two days I'm away.


----------



## Toad (Jan 14, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Wow, a lot happens in two days I'm away.



I missed you


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Wow, a lot happens in two days I'm away.



I MISSED YOU TOO! At least you have lots to read now eh?


----------



## roller (Jan 14, 2010)

It is 23:27
im in bed.
On my ipod.
My parents are next door.
Sleeping.
And after i've read about amazing LBL 9sec skip for the guy who averages around 40...
I laughed so hard
that i woke my parents
and they're angry
and im grounded tomorrow D:
that instead of sleeping i 'laugh and wake everyone up!! sparta!!11'
school tomorrow.

I love you guys :L 

Cant wait for the competition  im sure it'll be great!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2010)

Please register soon guys if you want to come, it helps me organise the schedule.


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Sleep before competition? What's all this about??
> ...



14 hours? That's more than I've ever done in my whole life :/ . You must have a good sleep-life.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 16, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I missed you





CharlieCooper said:


> I MISSED YOU TOO! At least you have lots to read now eh?



Ah, thankyou.

My compooter is a lot broken at the moment, as in it might work for 10mins, then just stop, so access is limited.


----------



## pjk (Jan 16, 2010)

I would have registered much sooner, but I don't know my plans at all. I have a break from March 19 to April 19, so I was thinking about traveling more of Europe for a month. But I haven't set it up yet, so who knows.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll register when some money comes into my PayPal. Should be within the next week. 

For now consider me in.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm still at about 50-50 on attendance. Accommodation should be no problem, will be staying at a friend's place. I just gotta see how things go when i get to London


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 17, 2010)

Registered. Yeah, hopefully this should be awesome


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 17, 2010)

Yay. I will deal with that when I have a few to do at once, or I get very bored. 

To all those wondering why I still haven't done the schedule... It's because I'm still not really sure about numbers. A lot of people from other countries have mentioned they will come, which could make us more numerous that I anticipated for Bristol Open. Once I have a better idea I will be able to predict more accurately how long rounds will take. Alternatively, I might just make the schedule with stricter time limits for averages and then adjust that later depending on the final numbers. wafllewafflewaffleblablahbhbhlabhbhb.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 17, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Alternatively, I might just make the schedule with stricter time limits for averages and then adjust that later depending on the final numbers. wafllewafflewaffleblablahbhbhlabhbhb.



Sorry, I didn't quite catch that last bit - sounded like _"wafllewafflewaffleblablahbhbhlabhbhb"_ but I can't be sure without my hearing aid. 

We should publish a provisional schedule anyway so that people know which day, am or pm, the events should be on, lest they can only attend part of the competition. I know some people are only interested in competing in 3x3x3 for example. Having said that, pretty much everyone who is registered is pretty committed to the competition and will be there for the whole event!


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 18, 2010)

Mmmmmm I'm coming but I won't register til I'm absolutely certain. Will be good to see you guys again


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Alternatively, I might just make the schedule with stricter time limits for averages and then adjust that later depending on the final numbers. wafllewafflewaffleblablahbhbhlabhbhb.
> ...



I've just done the schedule. I'm running through it with Rowan and I'll post it in the next hour


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay here is the schedule. It's extremely provisional and will probably change a lot, although the days of the events will most likely remain the same. As with last time, it's extremely packed and depends on how many competitors we have. We won't be able to have so many rounds if a lot of people come as there simply won't be any time. We also will be relying on all of you to help out with scrambling and judging as usual. Comment away.

Saturday







Sunday


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for doing that Charlie. I have a comment...could we have best of 2 for the 4x4x4BLD? You've scheduled an hour for it, and I take 10-15 minutes at the moment, so it will be 20 minutes absolute max for me at the comp. Maybe best of 2 if first attempt is sub-20 or something? And special thanks for including 5x5x5BLD even though I'm the only one signed up atm


----------



## Muesli (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmm. There are 2 OH finals. 

Me likes.


----------



## Jude (Jan 18, 2010)

Lol Charlie, last year the cut off for 5x5x5 was 3 minutes, and my pb average was 3:01, now it's 2:45 and I average 2:45. You don't want me to get an avg 5 on wca do you!


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 18, 2010)

Wooooah! 5x5! Hell yeah


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Thanks for doing that Charlie. I have a comment...could we have best of 2 for the 4x4x4BLD? You've scheduled an hour for it, and I take 10-15 minutes at the moment, so it will be 20 minutes absolute max for me at the comp. Maybe best of 2 if first attempt is sub-20 or something? And special thanks for including 5x5x5BLD even though I'm the only one signed up atm



I suspected a few people might mention this 4x4 BLD situation. The problem I have is that a lot of people doing 4x4 BLD are slower than you so it's easier for me to say to everyone have one attempt in the hour. I see your point, perhaps a cut off of 25 minutes is reasonable, that allows for a quick turn around to do another attempt within the hour. Will you be able to go straight into another attempt? I suspect Olivér will want two attempts as well. 

Last time we had a bit of a late issue, so apologies if my specific comment on the site about 4x4 BLD people being on time was a bit nasty, it just put us ten minutes out for the morning, which was annoying! I hope 5x5 BLD at the same time as FMC is okay, at least it will be quiet!



Musli4brekkies said:


> Hmm. There are 2 OH finals.
> 
> Me likes.



Oops  Two rounds though, I hope that's popular. Sorry the final is Sunday and the other round is on Saturday... just the way it worked out. Is anybody particularly keen on a second round of megaminx?



Jude said:


> Lol Charlie, last year the cut off for 5x5x5 was 3 minutes, and my pb average was 3:01, now it's 2:45 and I average 2:45. You don't want me to get an avg 5 on wca do you!



NOPE. NEVER. Hah sorry about that. I'll relax those limits probably, so don't worry


----------



## joey (Jan 18, 2010)

I want something to be tailored to me, but I don't know what.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Is anybody particularly keen on a second round of megaminx?



Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I love megaminx


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

joey said:


> I want something to be tailored to me, but I don't know what.



Three BLD attempts?


----------



## joey (Jan 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I want something to be tailored to me, but I don't know what.
> ...



I feel like more should be done for me.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 18, 2010)

I APPROVE.

No overlapping events for me ^_^.

EDIT: Joey; fukken quarter to 9. We better not go to sleep at 6 again this time.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

joey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Tell me what. ESPECIALLY FOR YOU etc. etc. blah. etc.








Kirjava said:


> I APPROVE.
> 
> No overlapping events for me ^_^.
> 
> EDIT: Joey; fukken quarter to 9. We better not go to sleep at 6 again this time.



There shouldn't be overlapping events for anybody, everyone can still compete in everything they want to. If Dan really wants to do FMC he will probably still have time after his 5x5 BLD attempt. Likewise with 4x4 BLD and 7x7 

You will also be there long before 8:45 because I am starting the timer at 8:45


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for doing that Charlie. I have a comment...could we have best of 2 for the 4x4x4BLD? You've scheduled an hour for it, and I take 10-15 minutes at the moment, so it will be 20 minutes absolute max for me at the comp. Maybe best of 2 if first attempt is sub-20 or something? And special thanks for including 5x5x5BLD even though I'm the only one signed up atm
> ...



I'm sure everyone likes huge gaps between attempts but clearly this isn't possible so a small gap between the attempts would be fantastic. I guess the quicker I do the first one the more turnaround time I have . I promise I will be really really early. I don't want to do FMC (the only time I've tried it I did it blind) so 5x5x5BLD at the same time is fine. And I'm not really bothered about 7x7x7 so no worries about that either


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



I don't think it's allowed, and I'm not sure if there will be time in the schedule for it, but I might try to see if the other attempt can be somewhere else in the day. If you don't care about 7x7 or magic though then I suppose it doesn't matter if you overrun.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 18, 2010)

Jude said:


> Lol Charlie, last year the cut off for 5x5x5 was 3 minutes, and my pb average was 3:01, now it's 2:45 and I average 2:45. You don't want me to get an avg 5 on wca do you!



I'm gonna be cutting it very fine I think too methinks. Efforts must be doubled lol.

EDIT - I've just been looking at probably my best event at the mo - Master Magic - and its gonna be a proper good competition for top 5 I think. Bence is rapid with the odd slower solve, Oliver the same, Thom the same, Erik the same. I'm not quite as quick, so I'm going to have to really keep my consistency up if I wanna place.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 24, 2010)

I just learned Master Magic this week and I'll be doing Square-1 too for the first time in competition - I expect to be last in both events


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 26, 2010)

Charlie - just an update - I shall pay as soon as I have recieved and cashed my lovely little cheque from those very kind people at HMRC. I'm hoping it'll arrive sometime this week.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 26, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Charlie - just an update - I shall pay as soon as I have recieved and cashed my lovely little cheque from those very kind people at HMRC. I'm hoping it'll arrive sometime this week.



Yeah cool no sweat, you are reliable!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 27, 2010)

I have the people-carrier booked now: it's a 7-seater Zafira so we have seats for Me, Joey, Thom, Jude, Rowan, Simon and there's a spare seat. 

Our route will be from Sherwood Nottingham, to Long Eaton to pick up Simon, join M1 at Jn 25, North to somewhere in Sheffield, pick up rest, South M1, M42 or M69, M5, Bristol.

If you're on the route then we might be able to fit you in but I guess there'll be plenty of sleeping bags and my excessive puzzles so the space probably won't go unused!


----------



## Escher (Jan 27, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> I have the people-carrier booked now: it's a 7-seater Zafira so we have seats for Me, Joey, Thom, Jude, Rowan, Simon and there's a spare seat.



Great, thanks very much Michael. 
How much did it cost you to hire? I'm happy to pay my share asap and get it out the way


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 27, 2010)

Same as what Rowan said


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 27, 2010)

Escher said:


> Great, thanks very much Michael.
> How much did it cost you to hire? I'm happy to pay my share asap and get it out the way





MTGjumper said:


> Same as what Rowan said


It was £87.14 so straight split 6 ways makes £14.53 or £12.45 if we get another passenger. I dunno how much diesel we'll use but bear that in mind. If all you kids are broke then you'll have to pay me back in cubing lessons


----------



## Escher (Jan 28, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> It was £87.14 so straight split 6 ways makes £14.53 or £12.45 if we get another passenger. I dunno how much diesel we'll use but bear that in mind. If all you kids are broke then you'll have to pay me back in cubing lessons



I definitely can afford that! I'm finally earning a decent amount of money a week 
I wouldn't mind giving cubing lessons as well though


----------



## r_517 (Feb 2, 2010)

oh this might be my first comp outside China
hopefully i can make more friends of cubers than the situation now in Ireland

i didn't bring my 2*2 and clock with me due to my overweight luggage so i'd greatly appreciate it if there's people who can lend me one in comp

and hope that i may get one prize for magics, though haven't trained for almost half a year restart my training tomorrow

ps: does anybody can offer me a preferred tourist guide i may want to stay in the UK for about two weeks


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 2, 2010)

r_517 said:


> oh this might be my first comp outside China
> hopefully i can make more friends of cubers than the situation now in Ireland
> 
> i didn't bring my 2*2 and clock with me due to my overweight luggage so i'd greatly appreciate it if there's people who can lend me one in comp
> ...



I'm sure you will make lots of UK Cuber friends at the Bristol Spring Open. There will be lots of puzzle to borrow - I have some good 2x2x2s and an OK clock but Charlie bought my good clock!


----------



## r_517 (Feb 2, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > oh this might be my first comp outside China
> ...



hopefully this will be an excellent experience

i think i've to borrow one camera first. i left my camera together with my other cubes in shanghai

oh i just found lots of grammar mistakes in my previous post:fp :fp


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 2, 2010)

r_517 said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



Hi,

You can borrow a clock from me (I have a reasonable spare one) and a 2x2. I have white or black and I'm not sure which I shall use yet, but I can ensure we are in different groups once you have registered  Edit: You have registered, sorry, I only just checked the account. I've added you to the website and will make sure we are in different groups for 2x2 so you can use mine.

For magic you say you hope to get a "prize"... that is indeed if there are prizes  There will however be certificates for 1st-3rd places and medals for the top three places for each event too. Other prizes depend greatly on the amount of competitors and therefore overall budget, and before offering prizes for side events, they will probably go to the "main" events such as 2-5 

The UK cubers are largely all friendly, so I wouldn't worry about that. If you need any particular help with travel arrangements or recommendations about places to visit in the area, feel free to pm me for extra advice. We'll try to take photos which you'll be able to see afterwards, so don't worry if you can't borrow a camera!


----------



## r_517 (Feb 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelErskine said:
> ...



thank u very much for the clock and 2*2
(i guess i forgot to write 2*2 in my application form please help me correct it)
yep "prize" just means top three places


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone attending the comp have a genuine Mefferts megaminx they would like to sell or trade?

EDIT: I will be making a CubeSmith order this week - let me know if you want items adding.


----------



## joey (Feb 4, 2010)

Mikeybaby: Could you get me some pyraminx stickers? Thanks


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 4, 2010)

joey said:


> Mikeybaby: Could you get me some pyraminx stickers? Thanks



Sure thing Joey -- ready salted (plain) or prawn cocktail (bright)?

http://cubesmith.com/Pyraminx.htm


----------



## joey (Feb 4, 2010)

Ready salted please!


----------



## r_517 (Feb 4, 2010)

just bought a pyraminx and 2*2 from popbuying. wonder if i could receive them before the comp anyway i have to borrow a clock.. thanks Charlie


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 5, 2010)

Just a repeat of what's on the site:

The registration deadline has been changed to February 28th. This
means that if you wish to register (or have registered but not paid),
you must do so by the end of this month. This is to enable the
organisers to prepare scorecards, certificates and name tags in
advance. Other things such as furniture hire and timers/stopwatches
etc. must also be considered in addition to any prizes that may be
available. The venue would like to have the time schedule finalised
by this point, which is not easy to do without knowing the final
numbers. If you have a particular difficulty in doing this, please
contact [email protected] as soon as possible. If you
do not register and pay by one of the methods detailed on the
registration page before the end of February you will not be able to
compete.

Thanks!

Charlie & Michael


----------



## r_517 (Feb 5, 2010)

just paid


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 5, 2010)

I've also upgraded the http://www.ukcubemasters.com/ website today and applied a new theme (moving away from the old Garland theme which is nice but way too mainstream). I'll be improving the look of the site over the next week or so.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 5, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> I've also upgraded the http://www.ukcubemasters.com/ website today and applied a new theme (moving away from the old Garland theme which is nice but way too mainstream). I'll be improving the look of the site over the next week or so.



It's damn sexy. Nice one Mikey boy!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 5, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> I've also upgraded the http://www.ukcubemasters.com/ website today and applied a new theme (moving away from the old Garland theme which is nice but way too mainstream). I'll be improving the look of the site over the next week or so.



It looks *really* good now!

My payment will be coming in soon
Also can someone plz lend me a 4x4 to use, I really don't want to be stuck using Coghill's Rubik's (shudders)


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I have kindly been offered a position at the bristol open in march to sell some cubes at the event.
However, i have no way of getting there / back and have nowhere to stay.

So if anybody is going from / doesn't mind going through manchester and has a spare seat in their car please could you PM me or post a message here so i can hopefully get to the open.

Also if anyone has a place to sleep, even a tent or a floor near the venue could you do the same please as a hostel isn't viable when carrying tonnes of cubes around.

PS i am willing to contribute towards petrol costs to and from the event.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 6, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > I've also upgraded the http://www.ukcubemasters.com/ website today and applied a new theme (moving away from the old Garland theme which is nice but way too mainstream). I'll be improving the look of the site over the next week or so.
> ...



Yeah you can use one of mine, no problem... just maybe remind me nearer the time to bring you an extra one. Having said that, I actually didn't remember to bring my own cubes last time and had to get Olivér to run back to my flat to get them for me in the middle of the day 

Andrew - I added something to the website (Michael will be proud of me for doing weird things with slashes and brackets to bold the heading ) about you selling cubes on the day. Just check what I wrote was okay or if you'd like me to add anything.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 6, 2010)

> Andrew - I added something to the website (Michael will be proud of me for doing weird things with slashes and brackets to bold the heading ) about you selling cubes on the day. Just check what I wrote was okay or if you'd like me to add anything.



It sounds great, but remember i have to be able to get there and back and find a place to stay for less money than i will make :3 before i can fully commit, however i will try my best.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 7, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Does anyone attending the comp have a genuine Mefferts megaminx they would like to sell or trade?
> 
> EDIT: I will be making a CubeSmith order this week - let me know if you want items adding.



I have a stickered one? Only a couple of solves on it, so needs working in etc. I'll just trade for stickers if your doing a cubesmith order. I'm running low on 4x4 stocks.


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll be paying soon, Charlie. I've just been paid 

Anyway, had anyone here got any old type A cubies (unused) and/or a c4y type core, centres, screws and springs? I'd like a decent cube again before the comp


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 11, 2010)

If anybody wants to buy a black or white 7x7 I might be selling if you make me a reasonable offer. White has bright stickers and black has original stickers with a black face, not a white one. (Don't panic Joey, the one we spent ages restickering is the one I am keeping )


----------



## joey (Feb 11, 2010)

The black one is one of the first black 7x7s to ever be sold 

and PHEW, I put my heart and soul into restickering that, looking forward to restickering the 6x6!

I might actually bring a few 3x3s to sell.. MAYBE, but will post here later if I decide.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 11, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I'll be paying soon, Charlie. I've just been paid
> 
> Anyway, had anyone here got any old type A cubies (unused) and/or a c4y type core, centres, screws and springs? I'd like a decent cube again before the comp



I have a purple C4U you can have Simon.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 11, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> If anybody wants to buy a black or white 7x7 I might be selling if you make me a reasonable offer. White has bright stickers and black has original stickers with a black face, not a white one. (Don't panic Joey, the one we spent ages restickering is the one I am keeping )



is it new or used?anyway i can pay 15 pounds for one in good condition 

(actually i don't get it why it's even more expensive to buy it in Europe than in China. A V7 costs only about 20 pounds in c4u local shop in Shanghai)


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I have finally found transport down to bristol. All i need to sort now is somewhere to stay, so if a few people fancy doing a room share in one of the hotels near to the venue please give me a PM. 
Also people who have already sorted out accomodation where are you staying as i don't fancy being the only cuber in the hotel i choose to stay in!

Thanks,
Andy

EDIT: By the sound of things, the future inn in bristol will work out at £50 a room and the rooms can be shared by 2 people (maybe 3 if we can cheekily get another in.
This works out at £25 or £16.60 which is as cheap or nearly as cheap as the hostel many are staying at, and it is closer and more private. 
and if a few of us get a room we may be able to negotiate prices.
http://www.futureinns.co.uk/


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 14, 2010)

The plans have changed, we will be staying in the YHA hostel which is £16.50 a night PP including breakfast, it has self serve kitchens so you can bring your own food to keep eating cheaper (Pot noodles FTW). 
So far there are 3 of us. Personally i am going to get there friday evening, and will be leaving on the Sunday afternoon.
If any other cubers have arranged to stop at the YHA hostel post here as you can get big discounts for 10+ people and me being nosey wants to know who will be there.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 14, 2010)

Me and Andy Coghill are planing to stay there


----------



## Muesli (Feb 14, 2010)

*LIFT NEEDED!*

If Pete (cookingfat) can't give me a lift could I please hitch a ride from someone going via Sheffield/Manchester with a spare spot in their car. I'd be willing to stump up any petrol costs.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 14, 2010)

i may stay at the hostel where most cubers will stay. if that's YHA hostel, then count me in


----------



## Flicky (Feb 14, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> The plans have changed, we will be staying in the YHA hostel which is £16.50 a night PP including breakfast, it has self serve kitchens so you can bring your own food to keep eating cheaper (Pot noodles FTW).
> So far there are 3 of us. Personally i am going to get there friday evening, and will be leaving on the Sunday afternoon.
> If any other cubers have arranged to stop at the YHA hostel post here as you can get big discounts for 10+ people and me being nosey wants to know who will be there.



If all goes as planned, Tomarse and I will be there too. Will let you know.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 14, 2010)

if we can get a definitive list i dont mind organising a group booking to save us some ££££ plus then we may have the whole hostel to ourselves which includes a games room kitchen a lounge and a tv lounge plus all our rooms.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 14, 2010)

Bristol Baby!


----------



## Muesli (Feb 14, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> if we can get a definitive list i dont mind organising a group booking to save us some ££££ plus then we may have the whole hostel to ourselves which includes a games room kitchen a lounge and a tv lounge plus all our rooms.


I'm in, obviously.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 14, 2010)

I will edit this post with those who PM me telling me they're in.
andyt1992
Musli4brekkies
Robert-Y
Edam
Kinch2002
R_517


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 14, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> *LIFT NEEDED!*
> If Pete (cookingfat) can't give me a lift could I please hitch a ride from someone going via Sheffield/Manchester with a spare spot in their car. I'd be willing to stump up any petrol costs.



Sorry Martin, you would be the ideal candidate but our car is now full  . I do hope Pete decides to come along.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 14, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > *LIFT NEEDED!*
> ...


Does it have a roof rack? I could grab on.


----------



## Edam (Feb 15, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> I will edit this post with those who PM me telling me they're in.
> andyt1992
> Musli4brekkies
> Robert-Y
> ...



ha, thanks for assuming! Group booking sounds good to me. 
In of course. cheap cheap cheap means I can come. 

Oh, Charlie. My bursary SHOULD come in around the 22nd, so I'll be sending you some money then. Haven't forgotten.. just needing to wait for more funds


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 15, 2010)

Edam said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I will edit this post with those who PM me telling me they're in.
> ...



:s sorry must have misread your PM but heyy.. your coming now so doesnt matter now


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 15, 2010)

Just to remind you all that the schedule isn't finalised yet, and the timings could change quite a bit, especially on the Sunday, so hold fire with any particularly precise travel arrangements.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 15, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Just to remind you all that the schedule isn't finalised yet, and the timings could change quite a bit, especially on the Sunday, so hold fire with any particularly precise travel arrangements.



as if it'll be on Saturday & Sunday

if it really ends late on Sunday i'm gonna stay in Bristol that night otherwise going to London


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 15, 2010)

Updated list:
I will edit this post with those who PM me telling me they're in.
andyt1992
Musli4brekkies
Robert-Y
Edam
Kinch2002
R_517
04mucklowd
Scotzbhoy


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 16, 2010)

*IMPORTANT STUFF*

Due to a double booking of some kind at the venue we have a new time frame and the schedule will be adjusted to reflect this after the registration deadline has passed.

On Saturday we need to be finished with cubing at 4pm and then leave by 5pm (please help us move our tables to the side of the room!)

On Sunday we need to be finished with cubing by 6pm and leave by 7pm. We will need some help packing up there if possible, I know you'll all be keen to shoot off.

We still have the same amount of time, it's just distributed differently.


----------



## Doudou (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello guys !

I'm coming to Bristol this year, and will stay at the youth hostel !
I see andyt1992 is organizing the rooms... So you can consider I am in. How do you proceed ?

Moreover I will probably buy a Type FII SpeedCube to you there. Are you selling 4x4 mini QJ as well ? 

Thanks, and see you guys.


----------



## Zava (Feb 17, 2010)

Doudou said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> I'm coming to Bristol this year, and will stay at the youth hostel !
> I see andyt1992 is organizing the rooms... So you can consider I am in. How do you proceed ?
> ...



our order is likely to arrive by then, so Olivér can take one with himself


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 17, 2010)

Doudou said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> I'm coming to Bristol this year, and will stay at the youth hostel !
> I see andyt1992 is organizing the rooms... So you can consider I am in. How do you proceed ?
> ...



As far as booking is concerned I will ring them and ask if they will let us book and pay on the day because of the circumstances (I've never met any of you and organising payment over the net isn't a good idea)

and I should have some mini QJs with me and also Lanlan 2x2s but this isn't guaranteed as I it is currently china's new year so shipping is delayed.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 17, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> *IMPORTANT STUFF*
> 
> We still have the same amount of time, it's just distributed differently.



Is there any possibilty that the events that were scheduled for after 4 o'clock were done later in the day on Sunday. Kind of group all the finals together kind of thing?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 17, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > *IMPORTANT STUFF*
> ...



I have no idea yet but it's likely. I would personally prefer to have some of them all just finished with on one day. Like all of side events covered on day 1....


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Like all of side events covered on day 1....


Me likes.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 18, 2010)

Updated list:
I will edit this post with those who PM me telling me they're in.
andyt1992
Musli4brekkies
Robert-Y
Edam
Kinch2002
R_517
04mucklowd
Scotzbhoy
Doudou

I have contacted YHA and am awaiting a reply on how to book and whether we can pay as we arrive or whether we should book seperately and be put in rooms together. So when they email back i will post here.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 22, 2010)

They've replied and asked me to ring tomorrow. So i will update here.


----------



## Edam (Feb 25, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> They've replied and asked me to ring tomorrow. So i will update here.



did you manage to sort anything out?


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 25, 2010)

I spoke to them and they told me group bookings werent available for that date then i asked how much for 2 people? they said £120 for 2 nights. so now im planning on camping :S or finding an alternative hotel.
Sorry everyone, i was planning on being able to book us all in on the 28th of this month as a deadline but the hostel filled faster than i expected. If anyone has any other ideas e.g. campsites hotels hostels park benches then post here and we'll see where we end up.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 25, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> I spoke to them and they told me group bookings werent available for that date then i asked how much for 2 people? they said £120 for 2 nights. so now im planning on camping :S or finding an alternative hotel.
> Sorry everyone, i was planning on being able to book us all in on the 28th of this month as a deadline but the hostel filled faster than i expected. If anyone has any other ideas e.g. campsites hotels hostels park benches then post here and we'll see where we end up.



Oh dear. £30 for a night still isn't that bad though... Really... I've paid much worse. Just share some rooms at other hotels or try the OTHER hostel.. which isn't as convenient but I guess if you are desperate.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I spoke to them and they told me group bookings werent available for that date then i asked how much for 2 people? they said £120 for 2 nights. so now im planning on camping :S or finding an alternative hotel.
> ...



Was more the fact that they advertise £22.50 (dont quote me on that) as their price then add extra on top and dont let you use offer codes unless you book online (when online booking isnt working because they have limited space).


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me anything about the "Bristol Backpackers"?


----------



## r_517 (Feb 25, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> I spoke to them and they told me group bookings werent available for that date then i asked how much for 2 people? they said £120 for 2 nights. so now im planning on camping :S or finding an alternative hotel.
> Sorry everyone, i was planning on being able to book us all in on the 28th of this month as a deadline but the hostel filled faster than i expected. If anyone has any other ideas e.g. campsites hotels hostels park benches then post here and we'll see where we end up.



maybe u should try this one: http://www.bristolbackpackers.co.uk/


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 25, 2010)

r_517 said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I spoke to them and they told me group bookings werent available for that date then i asked how much for 2 people? they said £120 for 2 nights. so now im planning on camping :S or finding an alternative hotel.
> ...



Yes
But, the reviews of the place arn't that good 
(some guy said to avoid like the plague, and that the whole place was infested with bed bugs)

So, I was wondering if maybe charlie knew any other additional info about the place


----------



## r_517 (Feb 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



that's horrible
but if it is really like that shouldn't any government regulator warn them:confused: after all it is in the city centre


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 25, 2010)

The Bristol YHA is a good one - the breakfast is included so £30 is a bargain. Believe me it's worth it, having slept rough way too often!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 25, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> The Bristol YHA is a good one - the breakfast is included so £30 is a bargain. Believe me it's worth it, having slept rough way too often!



Yeah seriously £30 is pretty good, you'll be looked after and have somewhere good to go. I've paid far more than that per night to stay somewhere, so it's a good move. 

Rather than trying to book as a group just pair yourselves up or something. You might find that other hotels in Bristol are pretty cheap if you split the rooms.

I can't really help right now because I've got masses of work to do, sorry. Google can replace me for a while


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 25, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> The Bristol YHA is a good one - the breakfast is included so £30 is a bargain. Believe me it's worth it, having slept rough way too often!





CharlieCooper said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > The Bristol YHA is a good one - the breakfast is included so £30 is a bargain. Believe me it's worth it, having slept rough way too often!
> ...



Also they've got less than 7 places left.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 25, 2010)

Ive just found quite a nice hostel that I will probably book soon
Its called "007hostel"

I've read some of the reviews and apparently there are busses that go to the city centre every 7 mins

I phoned them up just now, slightly dim sounding person on the end of the phone and they said that it is about sort of £17 per person, per night

And the best thing is, they said that that saturday they are completely free.. for now


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ask for a group booking paying in cash on arrival. Say 10+ people in the same dorm see what discount they can do.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 25, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Ask for a group booking paying in cash on arrival. Say 10+ people in the same dorm see what discount they can do.



I can't phone them right now as im meant to be in bed
Here is the number:0117 966 2936‎

P.s, I thought we wern't all going to stay in the same room?


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Ask for a group booking paying in cash on arrival. Say 10+ people in the same dorm see what discount they can do.
> ...



What do you mean not all in the same room, it is the most fun and the safest/ most private option at the same time, i dont see why not. Also i can't ring as the phone's in my mum and dads room and they are sleeping.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 25, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



maybe some guys like to stay in a 2-people room:confused: just guessing


----------



## Doudou (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello guys ! 

About the youth hostel, how does it work finally ? I have the feeling that most of you are coming for 2 days, but I am just staying there on saturday night.
Tell me what is the best solution, but if needed, I can book for myself on the internet; but we won't be in the same room...

Anyway, I think it's a good time to book it.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 25, 2010)

r_517 said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



They are dorms so many people in one big room.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 25, 2010)

Doudou said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> About the youth hostel, how does it work finally ? I have the feeling that most of you are coming for 2 days, but I am just staying there on saturday night.
> Tell me what is the best solution, but if needed, I can book for myself on the internet; but we won't be in the same room...
> ...



You have to book by phone and pay a £5 deposit but if mucklowd is correct saturday will be free. Also wherever you stay it is almost certain other cubers will be there


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 26, 2010)

I think it's pretty optimistic that you will have a whole dorm to yourself by the way.... just saying.... 
Don't write off an accommodation option just because of them not putting all of you into one room. It's a hostel, you are meant to be flexible about the people you share with!


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 26, 2010)

Obviously there's gonna be others there, but if a load of cubers go to a hostel they'll see each other and as 007hostel is dorms not rooms it is highly unlikely you'll be in a dorm with no cubers.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 26, 2010)

Right. I may have found a solution. http://www.fullmoonbristol.co.uk. Pretty close to the venue.

They currently have an 8 bed, a 4 bed and a 3 bed room free for both nights.
8 bed would be £16.50 per person per night. The others are £18.

We'll need to book very quickly to avoid them being taken though. Please say very soon i.e. preferably within 48 hours whether you want in. The only problem is that you have to pay for the first night when you book. It would be good if people could paypal the money for the first night to me before I book (let me know if that's a real problem) - I'll send details once I know who's in.

EDIT: You can only stay here if you're 18 or over. PM me if you want to stay - I will be staying there.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 26, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Right. I may have found a solution. http://www.fullmoonbristol.co.uk. Pretty close to the venue.
> 
> They currently have an 8 bed, a 4 bed and a 3 bed room free for both nights.
> 8 bed would be £16.50 per person per night. The others are £18.
> ...



Im in straight away
Looks like you found a good'n there Dan
good lad


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 26, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Right. I may have found a solution. http://www.fullmoonbristol.co.uk. Pretty close to the venue.
> 
> They currently have an 8 bed, a 4 bed and a 3 bed room free for both nights.
> 8 bed would be £16.50 per person per night. The others are £18.
> ...



Put me and Brett in prelimanarily (? spelling). I need to rally around and see. I've got a back up plan which consists of my car and a doss bag. 

Talking about car, I'm now driving Saturday morning. Daniel, I can take you if you want. That's if your not going Friday night. How/when is Rob going? He lives near you too doesn't he? 

My route will consist almost entirely M4, so if anyone is enroute they can jump in. Spaces are VERY limited though ie I'm driving, my brother will be in too, so 2/3 in back. 3 will be a squeeze, especially with bags etc.

EDIT - 2 seats taken already.

EDIT - 3 seats on return journey taken. 
- There is still 1 seat on the way down, but you will have to make your own way back I'm afraid.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 26, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Right. I may have found a solution. http://www.fullmoonbristol.co.uk. Pretty close to the venue.
> ...



Rob is going at about 12pm on the Sat, i think?

Me and Andrew Coghill are enroute I'll send you might address by PM or Facebook
Andy will sleep round mine that night
I think that I might be enroute, but it is up to you if don't think you can get to me then not to worry. 


thanks

BTW Me and Coghill are quite small


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 26, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> BTW Me and Coghill are quite small



Good, because me and Brett are not.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm in!!!! and so is musli4brekkies. PM me when you need the deposit. this is for the friday and saturday night isnt it???


----------



## r_517 (Feb 26, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> I'm in!!!! and so is musli4brekkies. PM me when you need the deposit. this is for the friday and saturday night isnt it???



which hostel?
and, r u going to book for other people, or we should book ourselves:confused:


----------



## Muesli (Feb 26, 2010)

I thought we were staying at the 007hostel...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 26, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I thought we were staying at the 007hostel...



This one is better as it is close to the location


----------



## Muesli (Feb 26, 2010)

Alrighty then


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 26, 2010)

To be honest I have absolutely no idea where that hostel is, but, I believe it is close to the McDonalds we went to last time... the one with the "incident".


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 26, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> To be honest I have absolutely no idea where that hostel is, but, I believe it is close to the McDonalds we went to last time... the one with the "incident".



We're not welcome in that area anymore


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 26, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> To be honest I have absolutely no idea where that hostel is, but, I believe it is close to the McDonalds we went to last time... the one with the "incident".



What is this incident, I keep hearing about, I want to know more


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 26, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest I have absolutely no idea where that hostel is, but, I believe it is close to the McDonalds we went to last time... the one with the "incident".
> ...



+1


----------



## Brettludlow (Feb 26, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Me and Coghill are quite small
> ...



True 
You may also have to make room for the amount of empty energy drink cans there will be haha


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 26, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Just a very unreasonable McDonald's employee that made us all somewhat angry about several issues. 

Just remember guys, MCDONALD'S IS NOT DESPERATE!


----------



## r_517 (Feb 27, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



at least it should be better than in Shanghai. every time we cube in a restaurant or so, there would always be some waiter come say, "hey u guys r occupying seats too long and eat so less!" actually there were always lots of vacant seats there


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 27, 2010)

r_517 said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in!!!! and so is musli4brekkies. PM me when you need the deposit. this is for the friday and saturday night isnt it???
> ...



This one: I will book us together sometime tomorrow/Sunday once I given everyone time to reply. Let me know if you want to stay there.



kinch2002 said:


> Right. I may have found a solution. http://www.fullmoonbristol.co.uk. Pretty close to the venue.
> 
> They currently have an 8 bed, a 4 bed and a 3 bed room free for both nights.
> 8 bed would be £16.50 per person per night. The others are £18.
> ...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like 007hostel it is for me


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anyone know rates for 007 for that date? Website just says from £X


----------



## r_517 (Feb 27, 2010)

could anybody who lives in London offer a vacant seat to take me to London after the comp on Sunday evening? i could pay part of the gas fee in return


----------



## chrisness (Feb 27, 2010)

r_517 said:


> could anybody who lives in London offer a vacant seat to take me to London after the comp on Sunday evening? i could pay part of the gas fee in return



I'll be taking the train into London after the competition, so you wouldn't be alone if you wanted to go by train


----------



## r_517 (Feb 27, 2010)

chrisness said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > could anybody who lives in London offer a vacant seat to take me to London after the comp on Sunday evening? i could pay part of the gas fee in return
> ...



thx!!! that'll be the best choice


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 27, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Does anyone know rates for 007 for that date? Website just says from £X



I phoned them up earlier in the week and they said it was about £17, per person per night (dont hold me to that)

I thinking of booking there soon
Do you want to stay with me and cogs?
Because I could book for a room of 4 (im guessing you will be with brett)


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 27, 2010)

me and musli4 will stay with you if james and brett are elsewhere.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 28, 2010)

Due to parental request I have only booked for myself and my friend Coghill

However that doesn't mean that we wont be together as the places that are available are this dorm thing (the second picture down on the website)

If you want to stay at the 007 place you everyone will have to get a riggle on
and book in the next day or to


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 28, 2010)

Does anyone here NOT have a place stay in yet who doesn't mind sharing a room with me? I haven't sorted anything out yet (accommodation wise).


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh dear, today's the registration deadline. I've been too busy with moving houses in London and will not have Internet connection for the next month or so so I guess I can't make it to the comp  

Looking ahead for the next British comp!


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 28, 2010)

Surely Charlie could make an exception?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 28, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Oh dear, today's the registration deadline. I've been too busy with moving houses in London and will not have Internet connection for the next month or so so I guess I can't make it to the comp
> 
> Looking ahead for the next British comp!



surely you can just register?


----------



## MTGjumper (Feb 28, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Oh dear, today's the registration deadline. I've been too busy with moving houses in London and will not have Internet connection for the next month or so so I guess I can't make it to the comp
> 
> Looking ahead for the next British comp!



You're sig is obviously right... On the website she said she can make some exceptions.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes you can still register and I'm willing to make exceptions. It's not like you didn't tell me about wanting to come  The deadline was mainly to get people to register before the day before like last time... So go ahead, just e-mail, now if you like, I'm updating the site at the moment.

As for those of you that haven't paid (OMG TOM DOOLEY ROWAN KINNEAVY JUDE WRIGHT JOEY GOULY amongst others) can you please do so soon? I have to pay for stuff this week and have a major cash flow problem without your contributions. If you really are super skint, just tell me and we can work something out. Thanks to everybody that did that already, you will automatically get honorary podium in at least one event for being so awesome. (that's not true)

Also, Simon... you made another your/you're error that I am going to document and show to your friend Sean


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that. I don't understand how I managed to do that twice. Your a bad influence Charlie


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2010)

Has anyone got a spare mf8/diy sq1 corner? or two


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 2, 2010)

Colour scheme? I can send some white pieces if you want? Or a whole cube?


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2010)

I was looking for black.. sorry!

ps nag me to bring my sq-2


----------



## pjk (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not going to be able to make this Bristol comp either (it's right in the middle of my spring break, and I will be somewhere outside of the UK).

Have fun though!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

joey said:


> I was looking for black.. sorry!
> 
> ps nag me to bring my sq-2



*also known as the razor*


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

Important but quick survey!

Would you rather have a whole hour dedicated to lunch, therefore cutting out several side event extra rounds (at the moment magic is almost certainly getting the chop, clock is next on the list)..

or...

Having FMC/Multi run at the same time as lunch, therefore freeing up an extra hour on both days for additional rounds.

Make your opinions known!


----------



## Toad (Mar 2, 2010)

I think it's worth getting rid of clock all together tbh...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> I think it's worth getting rid of clock all together tbh...



Lol I'm not going to do that.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Important but quick survey!
> 
> Would you rather have a whole hour dedicated to lunch, therefore cutting out several side event extra rounds (at the moment magic is almost certainly getting the chop, clock is next on the list)..
> 
> ...



I vote for second option


----------



## Toad (Mar 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's worth getting rid of clock all together tbh...
> ...



Naawww, was worth a try


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's worth getting rid of clock all together tbh...
> ...



Amen to that!  Having clock in Bristol is always a good idea!


----------



## Toad (Mar 2, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Haha I was just joking cos I want the NR before 2011 and I won't be attending this comp...


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 2, 2010)

I think running FMC and multibld during lunch is a good idea - it seemed to work last time. Not many people are going to be taking an hour for multi anyway.


----------



## sutty17 (Mar 2, 2010)

> Important but quick survey!
> 
> Would you rather have a whole hour dedicated to lunch, therefore cutting out several side event extra rounds (at the moment magic is almost certainly getting the chop, clock is next on the list)..
> 
> ...



I vote second option


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 2, 2010)

Second.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 2, 2010)

both suggestion is good


----------



## TMOY (Mar 2, 2010)

Second option too.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

TMOY said:


> Second option too.



I'm glad you said this, as somebody who competes in FMC and Multi.

Can others who compete in those events, and would therefore need to work out their lunch option, comment on this solution?


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > Second option too.
> ...



I think I did comment, although I didn't explicitly say 'second option'. Definitely run lunch and events together


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > TMOY said:
> ...



Cool, sorry, I just sent you that question in an e-mail too... and you Francois. It's actually an e-mail about 5BLD arrangements!


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 2, 2010)

Second option 

Are you allowed to eat and FMC at the same time?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Second option
> 
> Are you allowed to eat and FMC at the same time?



It's encouraged


----------



## Escher (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, second 

I only ever take about 30 minutes for FMC because if I can't find anything nice by then I normally give up (hence the 2 DNFs so far...), so that's fine for me, and with Multi I'm only going to do 2 and I don't really care about it so I'll probably take <10 mins anyway xD

In the case of other people however, it might be a good idea to arrange food before the competition starts on Saturday and Sunday, say if we are all going to order pizza like last time, or if there are going to be a group of lackeys braving the weather to a Gregg's.

I for one am going to bring a packed lunch for Saturday


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

Escher said:


> Yeah, second
> 
> I only ever take about 30 minutes for FMC because if I can't find anything nice by then I normally give up (hence the 2 DNFs so far...), so that's fine for me, and with Multi I'm only going to do 2 and I don't really care about it so I'll probably take <10 mins anyway xD
> 
> ...



Lunch plans:

There will be loads of food and drink like before, make your preferences known now...

I have considered (budget permitting) adding sandwich materials to this list, although I'm not sure how hygienic that will end up being.

Sunday we will order pizza, 50%, easy peasy.

Saturday people can brave it out, we can send someone somewhere/order in something else/go to the new subway which is 10 minutes walk and should be open by then.

Also, people staying at mine can make sandwiches at my place to take if they so wish. Hell, I might even make them for you if you ask nicely and have enough time on Friday night.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Lunch plans:
> There will be loads of food and drink like before, make your preferences known now...


Yay!

I like crisps!


CharlieCooper said:


> I have considered (budget permitting) adding sandwich materials to this list, although I'm not sure how hygienic that will end up being.


Yay!

I like crisp sandwiches!


CharlieCooper said:


> Sunday we will order pizza, 50%, easy peasy.


Yay!

I like pizza!


CharlieCooper said:


> Saturday people can brave it out, we can send someone somewhere/order in something else/go to the new subway which is 10 minutes walk and should be open by then.


Yay!

I like SubWay!


CharlieCooper said:


> Also, people staying at mine can make sandwiches at my place to take if they so wish. Hell, I might even make them for you if you ask nicely and have enough time on Friday night.


Yay!

I like Charlie!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL last time the people at mine, despite eating elsewhere for lunch and dinner, managed to get through almost 5 loaves of bread. I wonder how many I should buy in advance this time?


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 2, 2010)

Is there only one round for OH now? If so I could compete in OH now.

On the other hand, I can't do pyraminx now because the first round has been moved, but to me:

OH > pyraminx


----------



## Toad (Mar 2, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Is there only one round for *OH* now? If so I could compete in OH now.
> 
> *On the other hand*, I can't do pyraminx now because the first round has been moved, but to me:
> 
> OH > pyraminx



I SEE WAT YOU DID THERR.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Is there only one round for OH now? If so I could compete in OH now.
> 
> On the other hand, I can't do pyraminx now because the first round has been moved, but to me:
> 
> OH > pyraminx



Nothing is certain yet. There will probably be another round of OH but I need to check with the venue and work out what is happening with 5x5 BLD. It'll be updated in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Is there only one round for OH now? If so I could compete in OH now.
> ...



just saw that u extended the deadline for 2 weeks will that be a bit too close to March 27 ? (coz for me, i always need at least 2 weeks - 1 month to get every stuff ready to organise a comp)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 3, 2010)

r_517 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



Yes the deadline has been extended because several people still wanted to register and we aren't going to stop them joining in. The deadline was to serve more as a "we would REALLY PREFER YOU to register before this time please" although we understand some people can't know that far in advance.

Yesterday there were four registrations for example. Great!

As we are familiar with the venue and the format of the competition, as we ran a basically identical one before, this isn't too complicated for us to do. At UK Masters I had people phoning me while I was in the supermarket the night before buying the drinks and snacks with Edam and Olivér asking to register, that is definitely NOT appreciated!

The schedule will be updated again in about a week, and this will potentially include another round of OH, amongst other things.


----------



## joey (Mar 3, 2010)

Why do I get the feeling sq-1 will have 100 rounds?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 3, 2010)

joey said:


> Why do I get the feeling sq-1 will have 100 rounds?



20 rounds. Learn to maths.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I get the feeling sq-1 will have 100 rounds?
> ...



I think a lot of people have been grabbed by the wonders of Square-1 in recent months.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I get the feeling sq-1 will have 100 rounds?
> ...




I approve.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 3, 2010)

Practise till my fingers fall off to make the averages on 4,5 and 7.
5 in particular. Megaminx is nigh on impossible lol.

Has everyone improved so much more than me recently?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 3, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Practise till my fingers fall off to make the averages on 4,5 and 7.
> 5 in particular. Megaminx is nigh on impossible lol.
> 
> Has everyone improved so much more than me recently?



I've actually got worse at most of the competitive puzzles  (I learned quite a few others though). I'm not really a _competitor_: just a _participant_!


----------



## Muesli (Mar 3, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Practise till my fingers fall off to make the averages on 4,5 and 7.
> ...


An Awesomticipant.

I CAN'T BELIEVE I CAN'T COME!!!!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 3, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> An Awesomticipant.


Many thanks - I am also chief scrambler, scoresheet monkey, announcer, and driver.


Musli4brekkies said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE I CAN'T COME!!!!


Seriously? What's up?


----------



## Muesli (Mar 3, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > An Awesomticipant.
> ...


My dad had a strop and decided I wasn't going. Almost on the eve of me organising my transport and accomodation too.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 3, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



I know how that feels...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 3, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> My dad had a strop and decided I wasn't going. Almost on the eve of me organising my transport and accomodation too.


I know how that feels...[/QUOTE]

As the dad of a teenager I probably know how everybody feels in this situation 

I can only suggest you give him a while to calm down and gently let him understand how much it means to you.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 3, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> My dad had a strop and decided I wasn't going. Almost on the eve of me organising my transport and accomodation too.


I know how that feels...[/QUOTE]

As the dad of a teenager I probably know how everybody feels in this situation 

I can only suggest you give him a while to calm down and gently let him understand how much it means to you.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 12, 2010)

@Joey I got my Cubesmith delivery - stickers galore!


----------



## joey (Mar 12, 2010)

Sweet MikeyBaby


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 13, 2010)

OK so it is iminant that there will be strikes by British Airways on the comp weekend

I really hope that they don't affect any of the international cubers coming to the comp


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 13, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> OK so it is iminant that there will be strikes by British Airways on the comp weekend
> 
> I really hope that they don't affect any of the international cubers coming to the comp



As far as I'm aware there aren't any competitors using BA for the competition. Not the people I have spoken to anyway!


----------



## Muesli (Mar 13, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > My dad had a strop and decided I wasn't going. Almost on the eve of me organising my transport and accomodation too.
> ...


Sigh. It's definitely not going to happen.

Charlie: Could you PayPal me back just £15 or so of the registration fee? I'll donate the £5 just to do my bit and so I can be there in the form of a pizza or something.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 13, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> OK so it is iminant that there will be strikes by British Airways on the comp weekend
> 
> I really hope that they don't affect any of the international cubers coming to the comp



i hate any kind of strikes by traffic workers:fp traffic strikes always made troubles to almost everybody:fp

my mom persuaded me to take BA's airline rather than Ryanair. luckily i didnt take her advice


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 13, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Charlie: Could you PayPal me back just £15 or so of the registration fee? I'll donate the £5 just to do my bit and so I can be there in the form of a pizza or something.




IMMA EAT YOU!

Shame you can't come. 

In other news, two weeks to go. I'm so excited.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> In other news, two weeks to go. I'm so excited.



Init thou

Any one have any goals that they are willing to share?


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm pretty much gonna break every comp PB I have.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 13, 2010)

2x2 - sub 10 avg.
3x3 - sub 25 avg.
4x4 - sub 1.20 single would be nice, sub1.30 avg.
5x5 - avg5 (it'll be tough)
6x6 - mean of 3 (quietly confident I can sub5)
7x7 - mean of 3 (it'll be tough)
Magic - better than last time, and hopefully better than Brett.
Master Magic - NR avg(It's my turn Thom ) NR single is possible, but will be tough.
Megaminx - Sub 3.30 (I really do suck)
Square 1 - A solve without parity
Clock - Sub 20avg, and hopefully better than Brett.
Pyraminx - avg5.
OH - not last again.



Kirjava said:


> I'm pretty much gonna break every comp PB I have.


Hopefully not Master Magic


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 13, 2010)

Hehe, I want a sub3 average, but I don't care too much. I havn't done a MasterMagic solve since the last competition in Bristol.

Good luck though, it'd be fun to leapfrog with you.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 13, 2010)

2x2: sub 5 / sub 8 (single / avg)
3x3: sub 20 / sub 22
OH: sub 60 / sub 60
Clock: sub 10 / sub 12
FMC: not dnf
Magic: sub 1 / sub 1.4 
Master Magic: sub 3 / sub 4
Pyraminx: sub 15 / not dnf


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 13, 2010)

2x2:6 or 5 secs average, not really bothered
3x3: preferably sub 19
4x4: I dont have one, so very out of practice, better that my official one at the moment
5x5: sub 2:20 single
6x6: sub-5,
clock: sub 25
OH: Sub 1
Megaminx: ...
magic: dont care
bld: success


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 13, 2010)

3x3x3: single NR + sub-11 or 11.5 avg
4x4x4: single NR + sub Erik avg
5x5x5: single + avg NR

Hopefully I'll achieve most of these goals... *crosses fingers*


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 13, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> 3x3x3: single NR + sub-11 or 11.5 avg
> 4x4x4: single NR + sub Erik avg
> 5x5x5: single + avg NR
> 
> Hopefully I'll achieve most of these goals... *crosses fingers*



Depends on which nation you meant. 

For me the only one goal is the same as last time: having 100% fun.


----------



## sutty17 (Mar 13, 2010)

2x2x2: sub 10 average
3x3x3: sub 20 average
4x4x4: sub 1:30 average
5x5x5: sub 2:45 single
7x7x7: sub 9 single
Magic: sub 1.5 average
Pyraminx: sub 10 average
OH: sub 50 average


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Hehe, I want a sub3 average, but I don't care too much. I havn't done a MasterMagic solve since the last competition in Bristol.
> 
> Good luck though, it'd be fun to leapfrog with you.



I've had a lot of sub 2.78s recently. As you know it'll only take 1 counting crap solve and even if I get two counting 2.65s, the avg has gone. I'm looking forward to this, even if I only get my 2nd place back off Mr Gyani. If I can't sub 3.44avg I'll retire lol.


----------



## Brettludlow (Mar 13, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 2x2 - sub 10 avg
> 
> Magic - better than last time, and hopefully better than Brett.
> 
> Clock - Sub 20avg, and hopefully better than Brett.



Magic:
Possibly going to happen, I don't practise...AT ALL

Clock:
Same as above lol


I'm aiming for a sub 30 single (maybe 2) and a sub 35 avg on 3x3
For magic...anything better then my last avg:fp


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 13, 2010)

Brettludlow said:


> For magic...anything better then my last avg:fp



You did very well, Brett........


----------



## Escher (Mar 13, 2010)

Goals:
- To have fun.

That's it


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 14, 2010)

Rowan wants WR


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ummm...goals...
4x4x4bld: Sub-10
5x5x5bld: Don't DNF
Multibld: Will have a goal nearer the time, but I guess the logical one is NR (i.e. 3/3). Depends on whether I have time to get a new method (M2) and new memo system sorted out before then. Unfortunately going away this week so no cubing for a while 
That's about it really seeing as I don't practise speed anymore (apart from the odd 2x2 and 4x4 solve)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 14, 2010)

My main goal is to make the competition run smoothly....

2x2 - Don't care
3x3 - Sub 20 average
4x4 - Sub 70 average/sub 60 single
5x5 - Sub 2:15 average/sub 2 single
6x6 - Sub 5 mean/sub 4 single
7x7 - Don't care
Megaminx - Right now, I don't care, just PB is fine
Pyraminx - Meh, sub 7 average is fine
Magic - Don't care
Master Magic - Don't care
Clock - Don't care
Square-1 - Sub 30 Average/Sub 25 single (playing it safe there )
FMC - Don't care
BLD - Don't care

Mainly fun, keep everyone staying at mine alive and avoid brawls in McDonalds (who are not desperate)


----------



## Erik (Mar 14, 2010)

Goals: 

- FUN!!!

2x2 - sub-4
3x3 - Sub 10.5 average
4x4 - Sub 45 average and keep ER
5x5 - Sub 1:18 average
6x6 - Sub 2:50 mean
7x7 - sub 4:20 mean
OH - sub-20 avg
Megaminx - w/e
Pyraminx - Meh, sub 6 average is fine
Magic - sub-1.10 avg
Master Magic - sub-3 avg
Clock - sub-11 avg
Square-1 = lame
FMC - sub-30
BLD - sub 1:30
4x4BLD: get NR
5x5BLD: get it!


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 14, 2010)

Erik said:


> Square-1 = lame




Wrong


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 14, 2010)

Goals: -#
Get everyone there in one piece at a reasonable hour
Get to know everybody better
Make Charlie happy
Impress Lars
Learn something useful for each puzzle
Improve on previous competition times for most events - post new times for Square-1 and Master Magic
Enjoyment saturation


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 14, 2010)

Erik said:


> 4x4 - Sub 45 average and keep ER - *Nice bit of Erik/Rob rivalry *
> 
> Pyraminx - Meh, sub 6 average is fine - A*s is always randomly beating Charlie, especially if she practises loads
> *
> ...



See above.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 14, 2010)

just to remind u guys that daylight saving begins on 28 March. so do not forget to adjust your watch or u may be late for the second day's cubing


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 14, 2010)

r_517 said:


> just to remind u guys that daylight saving begins on 28 March. so do not forget to adjust your watch or u may be late for the second day's cubing



Haha aren't you just full of useful information?! WAIT... we miss out on an hour of sleep?!?!?! That is not fair at all.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 15, 2010)

Lemme just fix that...


CharlieCooper said:


> Haha aren't you just full of useful information?! WAIT... we miss out on an hour of *partying*?!?!?! That is not fair at all.


There, done!


----------



## joey (Mar 17, 2010)

Has anyone got spare mini DS/mini C/mini A springs?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 17, 2010)

joey said:


> Has anyone got spare mini DS/mini C/mini A springs?



Only in spare mini-DS/mini-C -- do you need them for a crazy hybrid or just replacements?


----------



## joey (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm going to use them in my LanLan.
I really only need the springs, so I can give you some money for them, and you can keep the spare parts if you want.

edit:
tbh if you/anyone had any spare LL2x2s I'd probably buy one too.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 17, 2010)

joey said:


> I'm going to use them in my LanLan.
> I really only need the springs, so I can give you some money for them, and you can keep the spare parts if you want.
> 
> edit:
> tbh if you/anyone had any spare LL2x2s I'd probably buy one too.



Aaaaaaaarrrgh! I only have one of each of these -- I don't think an order from China will get here in 2 weeks. You can borrow the springs but I need 'em back! EDIT: sounds daft - gimme a break, it's St Patrick's Day and the Guinness is flowing


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 17, 2010)

Bristol baby!


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, Joey (not Gouly, Tribianni) 

How is everything working with the car then Michael?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 17, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Yes, Joey (not Gouly, Tribianni)
> 
> How is everything working with the car then Michael?



IT HAS AN ENGINE AND WHEELS. A[WHGA[HGAWOJFA hahahAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 17, 2010)

Do excuse that outburst. It has been somewhat of a long day and my brain is having an odd ten minutes.

I've just been reminded about the time change from Saturday>Sunday.  .


----------



## Toad (Mar 17, 2010)

Is Bristol really THIS weekend?!


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 17, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Is Bristol really THIS weekend?!



NO?


----------



## Toad (Mar 17, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Is Bristol really THIS weekend?!
> ...



Ah no it's next lol...

Sorry I've totally lost track of dates and everything


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 17, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Don't do that! I was totally confused a for a second there


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 17, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



he nearly had me convinved until i checked the date in the corner of windows :s


----------



## Toad (Mar 17, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > randomtoad said:
> ...



Sorry guys lol... I'm not going so I had no need to know when it was but I was just wondering


----------



## joey (Mar 17, 2010)

Simon: is that a yes or a no? confusing


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 17, 2010)

Wait, what?


----------



## joey (Mar 17, 2010)

Do you have spare mini springs?


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, no  I was commenting on Oliver's Joey Tribianni-esque comment, and was trying not to confuse you. Yeah, that didn't really work


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anyone have any orange 2x2 stickers? Joey needs them.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 18, 2010)

joey said:


> tbh if you/anyone had any spare LL2x2s I'd probably buy one too.



i bought a white LL a few weeks ago and it arrived last weekend. if u need it i can send it to u for free (excluding shipping fee)


----------



## joey (Mar 18, 2010)

Nah, I want black 

Also, I don't need Orange.

I have growlan, not arcalan :<


----------



## r_517 (Mar 18, 2010)

i love black two that's why i'm not using it anymore


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a GOOD mini QJ 4x4x4 for me to borrow please? Charlie?

I'm never really satisfied with my own cubes


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 18, 2010)

I dunno if I'm gonna use my big QJ or the mini one yet. 

You can use it if we're in different rounds for sure though.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 18, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I dunno if I'm gonna use my big QJ or the mini one yet.
> 
> You can use it if we're in different rounds for sure though.



Thanks, I wouldn't mind using a big QJ. I'm not sure if the cube size makes a difference for me...


----------



## joey (Mar 18, 2010)

Bearing in mind, BOTH kir's cubes suck.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, cool. I have a white big QJ that's not as loose as the black one, too.

PROTIP; Joey thinks every cube sucks. Even his own.

Dunno why, but I feel compelled to document the equipment I'm using for each event.

2x2x2; Arcalan
3x3x3; FII - Cubesmith Bright
4x4x4; Big/Mini QJ
5x5x5; YJ (the vcube mech)
6x6x6; V6 + Pinmod (solder)
Pyra; QJ Pyra
BLD; A blindfold
Magic; Lingao Minimagic
Mastermagic; Original Silver (strung normally)
Sq1; Super Cubix!
Clock; A fukken clock.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine:
2x2x2: Eastsheen Black
3x3x3: AV White
Clock: not-too-bad clock
Magic: Guo Jia (NOT the one which made Type A's)
Master Magic: DIY
Pyraminx: QJ


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine:
2x2x2: LanLan - black with CubeSmith orange
3x3x3: Type-A(III)
3OH: white Haiyan or black ghosthand
4x4x4: old big tiled white Mefferts clone but maybe white mini QJ or new big white LanLan when restickered - doesn't matter as I am slow as hell!
5x5x5: black V5
6x6x6: black V6 pop-o-matic (tm)
7x7x7: white V7
Square-1: white MF8
Pyra: black Meffert's
Clock: erm, Rubik's
Magic: ancient black Rubik's partially restrung with fishing line
Master Magic: mini popbuying rubbish

EDIT: the hire car will be delivered to my home at 5.30pm on Friday which is way later than I'd like. I'm trying to change that but they're not answering the phone at the moment grrrr. Fuller itinerary to follow

EDIT: cool - I got through to the hire firm and the car is now being delivered at 3:30pm so the journey will start soon after. @MTGjumper what time do you want picking up and from where? If you're going into Nottm by train then I can get you from the station. @{everyone else} pickup in Sheffield: from Jude's or Rowan's? BTW: space in a Zafira with 7 seated cubers is going to be premium - travel light as possible - sleeping bags may have to be worn


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Mine:
> 2x2x2: LanLan - black with CubeSmith orange
> 3x3x3: Type-A(III)
> 3OH: white Haiyan or black ghosthand
> ...



Estimated time of arrival would be appreciated!

My plan is:

Go to uni and make floor space until 7pm..
Meet Lars and Hungarians at train station shortly afterwards..
Go to eat food somewhere with them and cube until about 10-11pm
Meet Erik and Sebastien where their bus gets dropped off...
Go home and wait for everyone else. Do you envisage arriving earlier than 12? My geography is completely whacked, so you'll need to tell me how long it takes to drive the route from Nottingham 

Also Rob, my mini QJ is not that nice these days, a bit locky, but sure, if you like it you can use it.


----------



## joey (Mar 18, 2010)

What time in Sheffield?

ps. rowan(<3) is sitting next to me in the car (i just decided), we have a lot of work to do.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2010)

joey said:


> What time in Sheffield?
> 
> ps. rowan(<3) is sitting next to me in the car (i just decided), we have a lot of work to do.



BUT I WANT TO SIT NEXT TO ROWAN IN THE CAR :'(

also, what work?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Estimated time of arrival would be appreciated!
> My plan is:
> Go to uni and make floor space until 7pm..
> Meet Lars and Hungarians at train station shortly afterwards..
> ...



OK, if we have a fixed arrival of midnight then working backward from then (pending Friday night traffic!) it would take about 6 hours if we go via Manchester (which would probably be a lot less hassle for Joey, Thom and AndyT)...

Google Maps Directions

If we arrive at the flat slightly early then I still have to take the car to the car park up the road for safety's sake. So we could either drop off most stuff and people and wait patiently or we could come and find you guys.

Previously we were aiming to arrive by 10pm based on Erik's ETA.

Whaddya think folks?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 18, 2010)

I want no fighting in the back - don't make me come back there!

EDIT: it should take about an hour and a half to get to Sheffield from Nottingham so I'll know better when we work out Simon's pickup time and location.


----------



## joey (Mar 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > What time in Sheffield?
> ...



OH and CLL work 


Ersk: If we were to get into sheffield, how much time would that take off the journey?


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am meeting before going to Sheffield or after?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 18, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I am meeting before going to Sheffield or after?



I'll pick you up first Simon.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2010)

To be honest, the earlier you arrive is better for me, also means less disruption for poor old Kris who has to just put up with us all weekend  If 10 was good, that is good for me too... make it that time!

I have given Sebastien and Erik a map to get to mine, so it's not crucial to meet them if you need letting in. Might just give someone else a key for the weekend. Easier that way.

In other news, if you are staying at mine I plan to have extreme sandwich provisions so you can make yourselves sandwiches to take for Saturday to help with FMC timing issues. There will be great amounts of crisps/chocolate/fruit/drinks at the comp as there were last time.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 18, 2010)

hi Charlie do u know any scenic spots in Bristol? i'm arriving on Friday morning, so after dropping my luggage in the hostel i found nothing to do


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 18, 2010)

Also, I want to sit next to Rowan so i can teach him how to do cubeshape properly


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2010)

r_517 said:


> hi Charlie do u know any scenic spots in Bristol? i'm arriving on Friday morning, so after dropping my luggage in the hostel i found nothing to do



Err nope. That's a lie. You could go to the zoo if you wanted... or the suspension bridge in Clifton is always a favourite for visitors. Failing that the "downs" (at the top of whiteladies road) are okay to wander around on as long as the weather is okay! We could have met up, but I have uni!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > hi Charlie do u know any scenic spots in Bristol? i'm arriving on Friday morning, so after dropping my luggage in the hostel i found nothing to do
> ...



The weather has been quite nice recently, I have to say


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 18, 2010)

Can the people who know let me know the times i need to be at the following for:
1. Meeting Joey and Kirj in Manc - i need a postcode or location too please  i have satnav too btw so <3 postcodes and easy places
2. Getting on a train to sheffield
3. Meeting Mike in sheffield
4. Arriving at bristol
5. Oh and Charlie, i forget where the taxi rank is from the car park - reminder please 

Thanks all


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Can the people who know let me know the times i need to be at the following for:
> 1. Meeting Joey and Kirj in Manc - i need a postcode or location too please  i have satnav too btw so <3 postcodes and easy places
> 2. Getting on a train to sheffield
> 3. Meeting Mike in sheffield
> ...



1. Why not just get a train to Sheffield and meet them there? To be more specific, when Michael says what time the pick up will be from Sheffield train station, why not just meet them there in the car drop off area, which will be clearly signposted inside the station? 
2. I sent you a pretty extensive PM about taxis in Bristol.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 18, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Can the people who know let me know the times i need to be at the following for:
> 1. Meeting Joey and Kirj in Manc - i need a postcode or location too please  i have satnav too btw so <3 postcodes and easy places
> 2. Getting on a train to sheffield
> 3. Meeting Mike in sheffield
> ...


We can probably pick you up in Manchester now if you get over to Joey's by about 7-7.30pm (PM Joey for details). Then when we land in Bristol we'll sort you out a way to get to your digs.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 18, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Can the people who know let me know the times i need to be at the following for:
> ...



Thanks a lot, that makes things much easier as my dad will be back with his car from dropping my mum off at the airport by then and i wont have to leave college early to make it


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> 1. Why not just get a train to Sheffield and meet them there? To be more specific, when Michael says what time the pick up will be from Sheffield train station, why not just meet them there in the car drop off area, which will be clearly signposted inside the station?
> 2. I sent you a pretty extensive PM about taxis in Bristol.



1. i am a bad traveller and get lost on public transport, a lot!
2. i deleted it :s but i'm sure it wont be too hard with all the people who have been before.

PS sorry for the double posts, i still get confused by all the quote tags.


----------



## joey (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh btw andy. As Michael said.. there isn't a lot of room in the car. So you'll have to pick what you bring pretty carefully.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 18, 2010)

joey said:


> Oh btw andy. As Michael said.. there isn't a lot of room in the car. So you'll have to pick what you bring pretty carefully.



yeah mike told me about this.
i wont need a sleeping bag as i'm at the hostel and clothes wise i'm pretty much wearing what i need with a tee and fresh boxers in my bag with a small selection of puzzles in my bag which is small and i dont mind holding on my lap.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > hi Charlie do u know any scenic spots in Bristol? i'm arriving on Friday morning, so after dropping my luggage in the hostel i found nothing to do
> ...



thx a lot  idk where i would be in the evening but surely i'll meet Daniel first and check in in the hostel


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anyone thats going have a spare sheet of white stickers for the "flower" side of a SQ-1, if you get what i mean by flower side.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 19, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Does anyone thats going have a spare sheet of white stickers for the "flower" side of a SQ-1, if you get what i mean by flower side.



Yes, but only as part of a full CubeSmith set in standard Square-1 colours. If you want them they're yours for the cost price!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 19, 2010)

joey said:


> Oh btw andy. As Michael said.. there isn't a lot of room in the car. So you'll have to pick what you bring pretty carefully.



Yes, I'm cutting back severely on my usual competition luggage! I'm only bringing a small subset of my puzzle collection - upside: hopefully I'll be able to keep better track of them! I'm only bringing one crate of beers to share - upside: I'll be less likely to act a fool! I'm not bringing my skateboard - upside: I won't go off and get myself hurt! I'm bringing less geek-gadgets - upside: printed scrambles and a pen FTW!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah also we do have wireless here if anyone wants to use it (by here I mean my house) but I have no idea what the password is  and I have NO idea to find that tiny detail out either 

One crate of beers is still great  We aren't as numerous, so it should be fine. Can always dash out for more.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 19, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone thats going have a spare sheet of white stickers for the "flower" side of a SQ-1, if you get what i mean by flower side.
> ...



white opposite yellow? - i dont know if this is square 1 colours or not (noobishly) but i keep all my cube puzzles with this scheme. if so i'll take them.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 19, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> white opposite yellow? - i dont know if this is square 1 colours or not (noobishly) but i keep all my cube puzzles with this scheme. if so i'll take them.



No, the original Square-1 colours are white opposite green see http://cubesmith.com/square1.htm for examples.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 19, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > white opposite yellow? - i dont know if this is square 1 colours or not (noobishly) but i keep all my cube puzzles with this scheme. if so i'll take them.
> ...



I'll have them anyway, if the offers still there as i need a white flower side?? whats it actually called?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 19, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



Ummm... the top?


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 19, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelErskine said:
> ...



Not if you solve with white on bottom????


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 19, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



Does anybody solve with the "toppom" on left or right?


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't see why you would. Doing slice turns as U turns is not easy. Also, I don't know of any lefty sq-1ers either.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 19, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



Er yeah but the top and bottom are the same shape so the stickers would be the same.

Incidentally, I think it would be great if someone was REALLY good at OH square-1  Sometimes I pretend I can do it by holding it sideways and having an "R-L' festival". Sad essay times lead me to this behaviour.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 19, 2010)

If I was a lefty OHer, then I might be able to be good at it. Off the top of my head, I imagine Dan Cohen might be quite good at it, considering he's a fast, lefty OHer and fast at sq-1.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> If I was a lefty OHer, then I might be able to be good at it. Off the top of my head, I imagine Dan Cohen might be quite good at it, considering he's a fast, lefty OHer and fast at sq-1.



Waaah! Too many variables! I fall to pieces thinking about OH Sq-1 :confused: I'm just doing the weekly comp Sq-1 and having a real hard time with it 2-handed: cube shape can be hell for me!


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd offer to teach you cube shape on the car journey down, but you'd kinda be driving... if we end up waiting for a long time for anyone and we're stopped (that's the key point ) then I'll give you some tips


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I'd offer to teach you cube shape on the car journey down, but you'd kinda be driving... if we end up waiting for a long time for anyone and we're stopped (that's the key point ) then I'll give you some tips



Damn! I find myself at a disadvantage again 
You must prepare a purely verbal cubeshape tutorial that doesn't conflict with sat-nav directions


----------



## TMOY (Mar 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Also, I don't know of any lefty sq-1ers either.


I am a lefty square-1er


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 19, 2010)

TMOY said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I don't know of any lefty sq-1ers either.
> ...


That's pretty unique François - I shall be studying your left-slice method!


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 19, 2010)

Not to mention really awkward for yourself. Actually, thinking about it, how do you scramble? All scramblers that I know of only give right hand scrambles.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 19, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I'd offer to teach you cube shape on the car journey down, but you'd kinda be driving... if we end up waiting for a long time for anyone and we're stopped (that's the key point ) then I'll give you some tips



You could give me a few pointers  I've only had a square-1 for ~3 days and it baffles me beyond belief i've only managed to get the cube shape twice :fp


----------



## Muesli (Mar 19, 2010)

OH MY FUNKING GOD I SO WISH I WAS GOING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111ONE ONE ONE


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 19, 2010)

I should start charging for this service  I'll help anyone with anything square-1 related on the car journey. Are we picking you up along with Joey?


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 20, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> I should start charging for this service  I'll help anyone with anything square-1 related on the car journey. Are we picking you up along with Joey?



Good, i need serious help  and yeah i'll be getting picked up then.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 20, 2010)

EEsh you guys are getting a lot packed into this car journey! Have you accounted for the fact that it will probably be a bit dark? 

Also, I will ensure I have foods on hand for when you arrive because you will be hungry, yus?


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 20, 2010)

Cubeshape doesn't rely on color


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 20, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Cubeshape doesn't rely on color



You make a valid point. Makes me think of the team blind square-1 Joey and I did where he just goes mental on the cube shape as knows from touch what it is, and I am consequently livid that my role has gone out the window.


----------



## Escher (Mar 20, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Cubeshape doesn't rely on color
> ...



LIVID


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 20, 2010)

Gah! Just finished hand-writing the score cards for Saturday morning's events. More tomorrow - need sleep!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 20, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Gah! Just finished hand-writing the score cards for Saturday morning's events. More tomorrow - need sleep!



Fun innit? 

WELL DONE MICHAEL. PLEASE EVERYONE LOVE MIKEY BOY FOR DOING THIS  It's definitely the worst competition job


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 20, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Gah! Just finished hand-writing the score cards for Saturday morning's events. More tomorrow - need sleep!



Well done Michael
You are a true legend


----------



## Erik (Mar 20, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Gah! Just finished hand-writing the score cards for Saturday morning's events. More tomorrow - need sleep!



Hint hint: computer and print?

I feel your pain though...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 20, 2010)

Erik said:


> Hint hint: computer and print?


Hehehe -- I had no patience trying to get MS Word to do some sort of mail merge. In the end I used a photocopier for the bulk printing (a lot less expensive). I'll have them all done this weekend no problem.


Erik said:


> I feel your pain though...


 Ohnoes! Erik has arthritis!


----------



## joey (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh lord. Why is the UK so insane?


----------



## Escher (Mar 20, 2010)

@Michael:
Is this the driving arrangement?

- Pick up Simon Friday evening (6/7ish?)
- Drive to Sheffield and pick up me, Jude, Joey, Kir and Andy
- Back down M1-M42-M5 etc to arrive @ about 11/12?


----------



## TMOY (Mar 20, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Not to mention really awkward for yourself. Actually, thinking about it, how do you scramble? All scramblers that I know of only give right hand scrambles.



I'm left-handed, using left slice is much more natural for me than right slice.
Scrambling is easy: I apply the first digit of each pair to the D layer and the second to the U layer instead of the converse. Compared to righties, it just means that I hold my square-1 upside down.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 21, 2010)

Escher said:


> @Michael:
> Is this the driving arrangement?
> 
> - Pick up Simon Friday evening (6/7ish?)
> ...



the last i heard me joey and kir were being picked up in manchester, unless the plan has changed.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 21, 2010)

Escher said:


> @Michael:
> Is this the driving arrangement?
> 
> - Pick up Simon Friday evening (6/7ish?)
> ...



See PM - route has changed - I have more time so we're going up to Joey's.


----------



## Escher (Mar 21, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> the last i heard me joey and kir were being picked up in manchester, unless the plan has changed.



Yep, you're getting picked up with Joey and Kir! 
I just wasn't up to date at the time


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 22, 2010)

Simon, I still have your towel don't forget!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 22, 2010)

Just to clarify
Who is staying at the 007 hostel?


----------



## joey (Mar 22, 2010)

Bond. James Bond.


----------



## Toad (Mar 22, 2010)

joey said:


> Bond. James Bond.



I've just been waiting for the last two minutes for the WCA web site to work in order to see if there's a cuber called James Bond and link it here...

Stupid site not working


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 22, 2010)

Supposed to be working but messing about on GIMP...


----------



## Toad (Mar 22, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Supposed to be working but messing about on GIMP...



You sir, are a genius.


----------



## joey (Mar 22, 2010)

Get back to work.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 22, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Bond. James Bond.
> ...



No, there isnt...


----------



## Toad (Mar 22, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Haha yes I've achieved it now... It seems this is the closest...

Oh lol at ex-WR holder...


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 22, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Just to clarify
> Who is staying at the 007 hostel?



me, and so far i dont have a clue if anyone else is staying the friday night :s Is anyone stayin the friday???


----------



## chrisness (Mar 23, 2010)

In my stupidity, it seems I have not yet booked any accommodation... 

Is there anyone else who still needs accommodation and would like to share a room somewhere? Or has anyone got a spare bed in a hotel/hostel room that is not being used that I could pay for?

PM if you're interested!

Thanks and see you soon,

Chris


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2010)

Doing the food shop right now, you'll be glad to hear that there are lots of smoky bacon Michael  If you have any requests, I'll add to the list.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 23, 2010)

chrisness said:


> In my stupidity, it seems I have not yet booked any accommodation...
> 
> Is there anyone else who still needs accommodation and would like to share a room somewhere? Or has anyone got a spare bed in a hotel/hostel room that is not being used that I could pay for?
> 
> ...



u should b quick anyway when i was searching for accommodation in Liverpool several days ago, i found the price had risen quite a lot as a result it took me 70 euro to book 2 nights in a hostel which is a bit far from city centre


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 23, 2010)

chrisness said:


> In my stupidity, it seems I have not yet booked any accommodation...
> 
> Is there anyone else who still needs accommodation and would like to share a room somewhere? Or has anyone got a spare bed in a hotel/hostel room that is not being used that I could pay for?
> 
> ...



Try 007hostel, i'll be there and they said they have a lot of room.
www.007hostel.com


----------



## joey (Mar 23, 2010)

Chris: I'll ask my bro


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2010)

joey said:


> Chris: I'll ask my bro



It's okay. Chris is staying at mine.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 23, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify
> ...



Unfortuantly I am not staying on the Friday night
Neither is James, Brett or Andrew Coghill

Very sorry


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 23, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



:s this could be problematic, my mum, worrying as much as she does, doesnt want me staying on my own and wants someones phone number who i'm staying with "in case anything bad happens" as she puts it. So if anyone is staying the friday night please please please post here or else i am literally gonna have to kill my mum to get there


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



Can't she just phone Joey or something? White lie?


----------



## Toad (Mar 23, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Doing the food shop right now, you'll be glad to hear that there are lots of smoky bacon Michael  If you have any requests, I'll add to the list.



Lots of greasy and slippery foods immediately before Clock that everyone has to eat?

Thanks.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 23, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



She knows i'm not staying with him and kir, which she isn't keen on but we reached an agreement as long as she can get a phone number of someone i'm staying with as i told her loads of people are staying in the hostel so i'll be ok. And being as sly as possible she'll ring the number the second my phone doesnt get answered within 5 seconds and ask for me. [/reaches for knife]


----------



## r_517 (Mar 23, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



come to our hostel (or maybe somewhere to eat?) in the evening, then call your mom and tell her that we are with u


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 23, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which hostel are you at? as this could be doable but could also near impossible dependant on buses and distance etc.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 23, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> She knows i'm not staying with him and kir, which she isn't keen on but we reached an agreement as long as she can get a phone number of someone i'm staying with as i told her loads of people are staying in the hostel so i'll be ok. And being as sly as possible she'll ring the number the second my phone doesnt get answered within 5 seconds and ask for me. [/reaches for knife]



OK Andy, let her have the number of the hostel for starters. Let her know that I will make sure you get there safely and in the meantime we'll find out who else is likely to be there.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > She knows i'm not staying with him and kir, which she isn't keen on but we reached an agreement as long as she can get a phone number of someone i'm staying with as i told her loads of people are staying in the hostel so i'll be ok. And being as sly as possible she'll ring the number the second my phone doesnt get answered within 5 seconds and ask for me. [/reaches for knife]
> ...



Give her Michael's number maybe if she doesn't have it already and he can speak to her once he's dropped you off at the hostel.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 23, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



i'm at Fullmoon Backpackers with kinch2002 on Friday evening. however idk if it's far from yours. i have no sense of direction at all


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 23, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > She knows i'm not staying with him and kir, which she isn't keen on but we reached an agreement as long as she can get a phone number of someone i'm staying with as i told her loads of people are staying in the hostel so i'll be ok. And being as sly as possible she'll ring the number the second my phone doesnt get answered within 5 seconds and ask for me. [/reaches for knife]
> ...



Thanks, lets hope she's in a reasonable mood when she gets home. Make her a coffee to sweeten her up. (second thoughts when i ask her if she wants one she'll be like "what do you want now? £5? £10?")


----------



## joey (Mar 23, 2010)

Just tell your mum that you will message her when you arrive etc. And give her the hotel telephone number etc.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 23, 2010)

joey said:


> Just tell your mum that you will message her when you arrive etc. And give her the hotel telephone number etc.



I will do when she gets home, hope she lets me go, i've been looking forward to this for months!!!!


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 23, 2010)

So I've made last minute decisions to actually go for the comp since Charlie says it's okay 

One problem though, is there any place I can crash in for the night as I have not settled my accommodation yet? Anyone sharing rooms with an extra place to share? I don't mind sleeping on the floor actually (or even sleeping at all )

Edit:
Nah, looks like National Express and Megabus's schedule doesn't allow me to reach on time for 3BLD on Saturday anyway. I guess I'll just go on the 2nd day then
Edit2:
Bah, forget it. Cheap transports and accommodations are hard to find when I'm so late, oh well. Definitely going for the next UK comp!


----------



## r_517 (Mar 23, 2010)

oh i just saw the update of the schedule, after i had printed the old version yesterday

one little question: will the magic&master magic events be a bit annoying for those who participate in 4*4BLD? they compete at the same time


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 23, 2010)

r_517 said:


> oh i just saw the update of the schedule, after i had printed the old version yesterday
> 
> one little question: will the magic&master magic events be a bit annoying for those who participate in 4*4BLD? they compete at the same time



We did it before and it was okay. People had plenty of time to complain if they wanted to  Also another benefit is that it's an event that's quickly caught up with by the people in 4BLD as there is no scrambling and competitor area situation.


----------



## chrisness (Mar 23, 2010)

joey said:


> Chris: I'll ask my bro



I'm sorted, as Charlie said. Thanks anyway, see you soon x


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have been given my ultimatum. My parents have both said unless I can find someone else who is staying in my hostel (www.007hostel.com) I am not going to bristol spring 2010. So I desperately need to find someone else who is staying there the friday night before or someone who is in another hostel or hotel that still has rooms available because I really want to go and don't want to let those who have been so helpful down. So if anyones staying here on the friday or knows anyone else who is then please post here or PM me.
Thanks all,
Andrew Thomond


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 24, 2010)

Okay ladies and gentlemen, with just three days to go, I'm still Teraminx-less. Its been, and I quote, "currently progressing through our network. " for a fair few days now, so I may have it tomorrow or Friday - Daniel S, if we have time, a head-to-head?

I digress though. 

Michael - if your still interested - I have a stickered Meffert's Megaminx, which now comes with a set of Meffert's Tiles, which did get delivered today. Shiny gold nuggets or a trade is possible.

Also, if anyone is interested, I may have a spare 30th Anniversary Wodden Cube for sale. Me and Helen don't communicate much , and so I ordered one, it got delivered, and she told me she'd bought me one too. The "may" part is dependent on Royal Snail delivering it in the next two days. A woed of caution - unless you are Mariusz Pudzianowski - I suggest you don't try fingertricking. It seems as though its just a storebought core, with Wooden "extensions". Its so tight, I daren't try popping a piece out yet. I guess vaseline could make it better quick, but it definately is more of a Mantlepiece ornament. The stickers seem to be a see through film, like 3D glasses, and the white side is bare wood.

Daniel M - 0530 still good? We should have time for a Full English at Leigh DeLaMare - or a croissant and coffee if you prefer lol? Remember - travel light. Clothes can always be worn inside out the next day! 


Also, has anyone got a spare 6x6 core - modded/unmodded - that they would like to part with?

See you all soon.
James


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 24, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> I have been given my ultimatum. My parents have both said unless I can find someone else who is staying in my hostel (www.007hostel.com) I am not going to bristol spring 2010. So I desperately need to find someone else who is staying there the friday night before or someone who is in another hostel or hotel that still has rooms available because I really want to go and don't want to let those who have been so helpful down. So if anyones staying here on the friday or knows anyone else who is then please post here or PM me.
> Thanks all,
> Andrew Thomond



There is still a place spare in our room at the Full Moon on Friday night, but it's over 18s only .


----------



## Muesli (Mar 24, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> I have been given my ultimatum. My parents have both said unless I can find someone else who is staying in my hostel (www.007hostel.com) I am not going to bristol spring 2010. So I desperately need to find someone else who is staying there the friday night before or someone who is in another hostel or hotel that still has rooms available because I really want to go and don't want to let those who have been so helpful down. So if anyones staying here on the friday or knows anyone else who is then please post here or PM me.
> Thanks all,
> Andrew Thomond


I so wish I could help you.  I feel quite guilty now.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 24, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Michael - if your still interested - I have a stickered Meffert's Megaminx, which now comes with a set of Meffert's Tiles, which did get delivered today. Shiny gold nuggets or a trade is possible.


Oooh! Yessir!



jamesdeanludlow said:


> Also, if anyone is interested, I may have a spare 30th Anniversary Wodden Cube for sale. Me and Helen don't communicate much , and so I ordered one, it got delivered, and she told me she'd bought me one too.



Wow, I'm interested in this fella too!


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only 17 i'm afraid and it says on the site full photo id will be asked for 




Musli4brekkies said:


> I so wish I could help you.  I feel quite guilty now.



It's not your fault at all, you couldn't help it, just like i wont be able to help it if i cant find someone by tomorrow night.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 24, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Also, if anyone is interested, I may have a spare 30th Anniversary Wodden Cube for sale. Me and Helen don't communicate much , and so I ordered one, it got delivered, and she told me she'd bought me one too.
> ...



this?
i'm interested too as long as there's still vacant place in my baggage


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 24, 2010)

Potential idea: if Andy can't stay at the hostel, I could potentially stay at Full Moon (although would I be paying?) as I'm 18, thus freeing up more room at Charlie's if she would be OK with having you. Also, there's a good chance that I haven't thought this through properly, but just go along with me


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Potential idea: if Andy can't stay at the hostel, I could potentially stay at Full Moon (although would I be paying?) as I'm 18, thus freeing up more room at Charlie's if she would be OK with having you. Also, there's a good chance that I haven't thought this through properly, but just go along with me



This would work, but is unfair on you as you have to change your plan and unfair on charlie as she has never met me before and might not want strangers at her place, which i can totally agree with.
I don't want to be unfair on anyone if i can, because it is my fault because of my bad planning.


----------



## joey (Mar 24, 2010)

Can't you say that you will ring them before you sleep to confirm everything is okay?
And in the morning...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah I don't think Andy can stay here... sorry.

I live with someone else and we agreed nobody that he didn't know, which is fair enough I think.

EDIT: You can say you are staying here if you want?


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

joey said:


> Can't you say that you will ring them before you sleep to confirm everything is okay?
> And in the morning...



She's not budging on the staying on my own thing. I've never really done any "travelling" on my own so she isn't too keen on the idea.



CharlieCooper said:


> Yeah I don't think Andy can stay here... sorry.
> 
> I live with someone else and we agreed nobody that he didn't know, which is fair enough I think.
> 
> EDIT: You can say you are staying here if you want?



I totally understand as I have never met anyone before except joey and kir and strangers in your house can be trouble. EDIT: not that i'm bad or anything though.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 24, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you say that you will ring them before you sleep to confirm everything is okay?
> ...


You _could_ say that I am staying there with you, as that was the original plan, but that could get a bit iffy.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 24, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yeah I don't think Andy can stay here... sorry.
> 
> I live with someone else and we agreed nobody that he didn't know, which is fair enough I think.
> 
> EDIT: You can say you are staying here if you want?



just as my opinion stated yesterday. tell your parents that you are at somewhere with someone. have to lie sometimes



Spoiler



ps: actually i lied to my parents that i'm going to UK with a friend. otherwise they will never ever allow me to travel alone for 9 days in a foreign country


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

If i could come up with a good lie that wasn't checkable I would use it. but dont want to get caught lying the first time i ever do something like this because i dont want to lose trust for future events etc.

PS only 8 months 2 days til i'm 18 and freeeeeeee


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 24, 2010)

It was an idea, and I had a feeling that might be the case. Sorry  (and sorry for dragging you in, Charlie )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 24, 2010)

Well you can say you are staying at mine if you want, with everyone else driving. She has Mikey's details and if she goes with the idea, she can have mine. I can tell a white lie maybe.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Well you can say you are staying at mine if you want, with everyone else driving. She has Mikey's details and if she goes with the idea, she can have mine. I can tell a white lie maybe.



Thanks for the idea and the willingness to lie for me but its a bit risky:
"mum: hi is that charlie?
charlie: yes whos this?
mum: i'm andrews mum, is he behaving? (typical but sad, i know)
charlie: yes
mum: please could you put him on a second i need a quick word (devious)
charlie: ermm... okay??? *deep voice* hello mum */deep voice*
mum: andrew is that you?

this could be problematic and end in no money for me and no future trips away.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 24, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Well you can say you are staying at mine if you want, with everyone else driving. She has Mikey's details and if she goes with the idea, she can have mine. I can tell a white lie maybe.
> ...


I'm sure Charlie's house is close enough to the hostel to allow you to crash at hers until 10pm or so, then nip over to the hostel for the night. You could ring your mum at 9:30 and then "turn your phone off to get an early night".


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 24, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Actually yeah when you arrive won't be that long before bedtime?! Surely you can turn your phone off to sleep. Also, she's not going to ring my house phone after a certain time, is she?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 24, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Well you can say you are staying at mine if you want, with everyone else driving. She has Mikey's details and if she goes with the idea, she can have mine. I can tell a white lie maybe.
> ...



...
charlie: yes
mum: please could you put him on a second i need a quick word (devious)
charlie: sry but he's sleeping now


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 24, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Wow, I'm interested in this fella too!





r_517 said:


> this?
> i'm interested too as long as there's still vacant place in my baggage



It is this one, yes. Although I got one off ebay.

I don't want a fight erupting over this lol. It may not even be here. 



r_517 said:


> ...
> charlie: yes
> mum: please could you put him on a second i need a quick word (devious)
> charlie: sry but he's sleeping now



Genius!


----------



## Toad (Mar 24, 2010)

r_517 said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Or even better:

mum: please could you put him on a second i need a quick word (devious)
charlie: (to someone else) where's andrew? is he upstairs?
*someone else*: errr he's asleep lol
charlie: he's asleep upstairs, said he wasn't feeling too well earlier I think
mum: oh dear, please make sure he's alrite, I shan't disturb him then.
charlie: sure, I'll see how he's feeling in the morning and let you know if anything's not good.
mum: thanks.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 24, 2010)

i think when u get there it should at least be in the evening?
anyway if it seems too early to get to sleep:

mum: please could you put him on a second i need a quick word (devious)
charlie: he's having a shower now. i'll let him call back a quarter later

then:
charlie: hey Andy come here at once!


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > andyt1992 said:
> ...



no as i would personally kill her if she did that. 
also charlie how much do you think a taxi would cost friday night from yours to BS3 3LY? and also how much from there to the venue?? I never really use taxi's and wouldnt have a clue.

I think i'm just gonna risk it. give her my old mobile number. take my old mobile and answer it saying "tony?" said it was an unknown number and i knew it was yours


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 24, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> I don't want a fight erupting over this lol. It may not even be here.


It would have to be rock-paper-scissors to decide 

But, like you say, it may not arrive in time.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 24, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want a fight erupting over this lol. It may not even be here.
> ...



Best of 3. 

Of course.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 24, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want a fight erupting over this lol. It may not even be here.
> ...



i love scissors

the first and the most important thing to me is to make sure that my baggage doesn't exceed 10kg  maybe i'll have to put all my cubes in my pocket


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 24, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i love scissors(



For Michael -


Spoiler



Go for rock!


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

r_517 said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



That means go for scissors cos he wants you to choose rock and then use paper to get you 

My favourite is the atomic bomb - instant win


----------



## chrisness (Mar 24, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Daniel S, if we have time, a head-to-head?
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



I'm well up for a teraminx head-to-head too! Having said that, I've had mine for about a week and have only done one solve, which was ~2 hours (not in one sitting). Maybe we won't have time...

I have a spare unmodded 6x6 core that I'm more than happy to part with. It's black. I'd rather trade it than take any money for it, if that appeals to you?

Chris


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 24, 2010)

chrisness said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel S, if we have time, a head-to-head?
> ...



I wasn't initially planning on bringing my tera as it is a little bulky and heavy. I have done 2 solves (first was 2 hour 12 mins) and the layers were definitely catching less the second time around (didn't time it though) so I think I'd be around 1:40 next time. Given that I'm doing every event except magics (doing 4x4x4bld during that) I won't have any time to race unfotunately. Shame


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 24, 2010)

ooooooooooo
Im soo excited


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

me too now i have a master plan  also if anyone is into magic and has some spare time one night or during the day and wants to exchange some tips/tricks with me that'd be cool too.


----------



## joey (Mar 24, 2010)

Tell her that you're getting DROPPED off RIGHT at the Hotel, and we will make sure that you are booked in properly etc. And ring her when you get there etc etc, and that you're meeting people in the morning.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

joey said:


> Tell her that you're getting DROPPED off RIGHT at the Hotel, and we will make sure that you are booked in properly etc. And ring her when you get there etc etc, and that you're meeting people in the morning.



she hasn't noticed that the number i give her is my old one  also joey do you mind if i give her your number? she knows i'm not staying with you but wants it for "emergency's"


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 24, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> me too now i have a master plan  also if anyone is into magic and has some spare time one night or during the day and wants to exchange some tips/tricks with me that'd be cool too.



I can offer some help
Magic is one of the first events, just after registration I could give you a few tips
What is your average at the moment?


----------



## joey (Mar 24, 2010)

Sure go ahead.

I always like it when an older woman asks for my number 

Mucklow: He meant Magic as in tricks, magician etc.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 24, 2010)

joey said:


> Sure go ahead.
> 
> I always like it when an older woman asks for my number



lol
would u mind giving me your number and i can make my mother confirm that i'm not travelling around just kidding


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

joey said:


> Sure go ahead.
> 
> I always like it when an older woman asks for my number
> 
> *Mucklow: He meant Magic as in tricks, magician etc*.



This ^^^ i didnt realise how much of a fail my "magic" post was :s i meant magic tricks yeah.

@joey - Even when they dont call you?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 24, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> me too now i have a *master* plan  also if anyone is into *magic* and has some spare time one night or during the day and wants to exchange some tips/tricks with me that'd be cool too.



Magic? Master magic?
that's what came to my mind at my first sight


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 24, 2010)

r_517 said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > me too now i have a *master* plan  also if anyone is into *magic* and has some spare time one night or during the day and wants to exchange some tips/tricks with me that'd be cool too.
> ...



i realised how easy my post was to mistake when i saw your post haha


----------



## joey (Mar 24, 2010)

I get calls from older woman ALL the time.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2010)

Mike - what's the music playing situation in the car? Needs background noise.

I assume you won't know until you even get it - I can create tapes if need be though


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2010)

KATE MOTHER_______________ VOEGELE.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

joey said:


> I get calls from older woman ALL the time.



Like me? 



joey said:


> KATE MOTHER_______________ VOEGELE.



Sing it sister. (brother).

Also Andy, I guess it won't be more than a tenner each way.


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I get calls from older woman ALL the time.
> ...



yeah...

but you just ring me and say..
DONT SPEAK DONT BREATHE


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

So all the food just arrived for the competition and there is hardly any room for me to navigate my living room let alone for everyone to sleep. So...

When you arrive tomorrow night (Mikey boy's lot) I am marching you all upstairs (actually, Joey can march you, he kind of lives here anyway) to carry at least 1 or 2 boxes each back down to the car where the boxes will need to remain overnight in the car park. There is so much stuff, far more than last time I seem to think. I might even take a photo, it's quite impressive 

You'll also be pleased to hear that my buzzer works again now so I won't be ordering people down to let the others in


----------



## Escher (Mar 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> So all the food just arrived for the competition and there is hardly any room for me to navigate my living room let alone for everyone to sleep. So...
> 
> When you arrive tomorrow night (Mikey boy's lot) I am marching you all upstairs (actually, Joey can march you, he kind of lives here anyway) to carry at least 1 or 2 boxes each back down to the car where the boxes will need to remain overnight in the car park. There is so much stuff, far more than last time I seem to think. I might even take a photo, it's quite impressive
> 
> You'll also be pleased to hear that my buzzer works again now so I won't be ordering people down to let the others in



Coolio 
My job consists of carrying heavy things downstairs so I think I should be fine.

Also, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2010)

OMG ONE MORE SLEEP


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> OMG ONE MORE SLEEP



Yeah!!! 

Bristol baby!


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> OMG ONE MORE SLEEP



 My mum has said: "YEAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!!"


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> OMG ONE MORE SLEEP



Saying that makes you excited and me very stressed that I haven't done 2083023 things.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Mike - what's the music playing situation in the car? Needs background noise.
> 
> I assume you won't know until you even get it - I can create tapes if need be though



We'll be OK - there's sure to be a radio and I'll have my FM transmitter doodad. I'll have my walkman with "driving" music. If y'all get sick of that then we can use anybody's MP3 player.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 25, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> OMG ONE MORE SLEEP



Only if you sleep between now and then!

"Sleep when you're dead", to quote a good friend of mine


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > OMG ONE MORE SLEEP
> ...



So it's cool to cram the car tomorrow night?

I am not looking forward to Kris' face when he gets back from work haha. Goodness gracious me.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 25, 2010)

chrisness said:


> I'm well up for a teraminx head-to-head too! Having said that, I've had mine for about a week and have only done one solve, which was ~2 hours (not in one sitting). Maybe we won't have time...
> 
> Chris





kinch2002 said:


> I wasn't initially planning on bringing my tera as it is a little bulky and heavy. I have done 2 solves (first was 2 hour 12 mins) and the layers were definitely catching less the second time around (didn't time it though) so I think I'd be around 1:40 next time. Given that I'm doing every event except magics (doing 4x4x4bld during that) I won't have any time to race unfotunately. Shame



I'm doing a fair few events too. Hmm, it still hasn't arrived, (Thursday), so I will probably be doing my virgin solve on it lol, if it comes at all.

Chris - as you are easily 2-3x faster tham me on Megaminx, I think you should have a OH effort?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> So it's cool to cram the car tomorrow night?
> I am not looking forward to Kris' face when he gets back from work haha. Goodness gracious me.


Sure, it's cool. I'll need to drive Andy to his digs before parking up but that's no biggie.


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2010)

Mike: you need to drive me to my digs too! (only 5mins away)
THX


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

joey said:


> Mike: you need to drive me to my digs too! (only 5mins away)
> THX



I look forward to watching you navigate that one around the one way system  I strongly advise Mike to look on googlemaps first!

Everything looks a bit more manageable now that I've tidied, phew.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 25, 2010)

joey said:


> Mike: you need to drive me to my digs too! (only 5mins away)
> THX



No problem Joey - at your service!



CharlieCooper said:


> I look forward to watching you navigate that one around the one way system  I strongly advise Mike to look on googlemaps first!
> Everything looks a bit more manageable now that I've tidied, phew.



Good work Charlie - I'm OK with directions as long as my sat-nav can cope -- I remember the trouble it had with the magic roundabout in Swindon last year!

EDIT: Joey, you seem to have misinterpreted those 3 people on WCA


----------



## r_517 (Mar 25, 2010)

gonna go to bed now then get up at 2am and catch the plane

see u guys in Bristol


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 25, 2010)

r_517 said:


> gonna go to bed now then get up at 2am and catch the plane
> 
> see u guys in Bristol



Sleep tight


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2010)

@ car people: what time are you expecting being picked up? From PMing Michael, it seems I might be picked up ~4.00 ish (I think ). That might mean we get to Sheffield at just after 5.00, maybe? Does that suit you, Rowan?

Also, other stuff:

- Shower wise and stuff, my towel that I left at your place is OK to use, right Charlie?
- Do you want me to bring food or other provisions as some form of payment?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> @ car people: what time are you expecting being picked up? From PMing Michael, it seems I might be picked up ~4.00 ish (I think ). That might mean we get to Sheffield at just after 5.00, maybe? Does that suit you, Rowan?
> 
> Also, other stuff:
> 
> ...



Yes your towel is here and I even washed it after you left last time. I like to provide a laundry service, I did the same for Olivér  I even delivered that to him in the Netherlands!

For those staying at mine it goes without saying that you are all welcome to use the shower etc. I have a few spare clean towels (small mainly) you can use if you are short on space. Also you can use my shower gel/shampoo/toothpaste if you don't want to pack yours, I have plenty. Food provision wise I have cookies, crisps, a few cereals, a LOT of bread, ham/cheese/tomatoes/salad for sandwich making for Saturday. Drinks too. If anybody wishes to contribute to this, go ahead and bring stuff. Saturday night I guess we'll all eat somewhere together (not having all 40 round for dinner ), but Sunday maybe can cook here if we aren't too numerous.

CHARLIE LOVES MINI EGGS MORE THAN ANY OTHER ITEM OF CONFECTIONERY.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 25, 2010)

Am I right in saying that we're fending for ourselves for Saturday lunch, and getting pizza in on Sunday?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Am I right in saying that we're fending for ourselves for Saturday lunch, and getting pizza in on Sunday?



Yeah I think that's the situation. Need to find that 50% voucher I have been hiding since the last comp so we can have cheap pizza  I will just make a small map now to a subway, but there are like kebab places nearby and stuff. If you walk briskly and don't have under 30 minutes for lunch, you could easily get to the centre and the supermarket.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 25, 2010)

Im going to be posh and bring some smoked salmon sandwiches
lol


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Im going to be posh and bring some smoked salmon sandwiches
> lol



Not in my car.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2010)

How many will be advancing to various finals? The standard is quite high this time round (in no small part to having people like Rob and Erik, oh and Rowan )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> How many will be advancing to various finals? The standard is quite high this time round (in no small part to having people like Rob and Erik, oh and Rowan )



At least 5 but where possible, n-1. For 3x3 most people will have three rounds for example. I will judge it on each round because I don't like the ultra strict 5 people going through. If letting six through means that all those people got sub 30 averages for instance, and the 7th person is nowhere near that, I prefer it.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> How many will be advancing to various finals?



It's usually everybody but me  I have important administrative duties so I can't be held up with all that competing nonsense!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 25, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Im going to be posh and bring some smoked salmon sandwiches
> ...



LOL
btw do yo have a sat nav?


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Just joking mate. Anything you like - just not prawns. I look like Hitch otherwise.

I do mate. I programmed it earlier on, and going via yours adds just 2miles on to the journey. Car is fully fuelled, with some Redex (to improve fuel economy) spare wheel pumped up, air compressor and torch packed. I even bought a nice new air freshener lol.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 25, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



Yea
This is going to goooood
Ill give you my mobile number
just because... i cant think of a reason


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 25, 2010)

ahahaha

James, I just made something that you're gonna find awesome.


----------



## Escher (Mar 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> How many will be advancing to various finals? The standard is quite high this time round (in no small part to having people like Rob and Erik, oh and Rowan )



<3



MTGjumper said:


> That might mean we get to Sheffield at just after 5.00, maybe? Does that suit you, Rowan?



That would be absolutely fine, I'm not at work so I have the whole day to sort stuff out.
EDIT: And Jude's job consists of playing online poker so I think he can arrange space in his busy days schedule...


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2010)

How much is he earning now?  Sounds like we'll be leaving at 4.30 now.

Also, my Mum keeps telling me to take food for everyone. Would you appreciate my bringing a variety pack of cereal for the morning, Charlie?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Also, my Mum keeps telling me to take food for everyone. Would you appreciate my bringing a variety pack of cereal for the morning, Charlie?



Coco Pops with Bailey's for me please


----------



## Escher (Mar 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> How much is he earning now?  Sounds like we'll be leaving at 4.30 now.



A few weeks ago he was on about $50 an hour... Since then he's been running really below Expected Value though and lost quite a bit.
I've been doing alright myself though 

I'll get Jude to arrive at mine about 3 or 4ish so anytime after that is fine


----------



## Anthony (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, 2x2 and 3x3 will be intense. Good luck guys, I'm looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 25, 2010)

@James I'm travelling light, otherwise I'd bring my dremelled Gigaminx to compare with yours (plus a gajillion other puzzles!) It will be a shame not to have Arnaud's big collection to play with (and of course not having Arnaud to play with)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> How much is he earning now?  Sounds like we'll be leaving at 4.30 now.
> 
> Also, my Mum keeps telling me to take food for everyone. Would you appreciate my bringing a variety pack of cereal for the morning, Charlie?



Haha your mum sounds lovely. You can tell her that you don't have to but if she really doesn't take the hint you are more than welcome to bring a variety pack. However, I do not have 13 bowls so we will need to take shifts. I have faux frosties and fake wheetos. OH MY GOD, JUST REALISED I FORGOT TO GET HONEY FOR ROWAN .


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2010)

Meh, the cereals all come in bags, so just add milk to the plastic bag bit. That'll incense Woner, anway 

Edit: oh, and she's told me to take a lemon drizzle cake too


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> Meh, the cereals all come in bags, so just add milk to the plastic bag bit. That'll incense Woner, anway
> 
> Edit: oh, and she's told me to take a lemon drizzle cake too



LOL WHAT you just have cakes lying around? Cake is always welcome. Especially lemon drizzle cake. Shotgun first pick of variety pack. YES YES YES!


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2010)

My Mum stresses that's it's half a cake  It's a Kellog's variety pack btw 

Edit: apparently I'm bringing a Lyle's golden syrup sponge too


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2010)

YEAH FORGET ABOUT THE DIABETES GUY OF THE GROUP.

Anthony, don't forget 4x4.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2010)

And 5x5. Hopefully sq1 too


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 25, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> My Mum stresses that's it's half a cake  It's a Kellog's variety pack btw
> 
> Edit: apparently I'm bringing a Lyle's golden syrup sponge too



Haha seriously your family sound so nice Simon  Tell you mum thanks and we will enjoy it lots! 



joey said:


> YEAH FORGET ABOUT THE DIABETES GUY OF THE GROUP.
> 
> Anthony, don't forget 4x4.



Joey, as I can't get rid of you from my house you have your own special jar with special diabetes chocolate in. Quit the moaning. Joey jar is full.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 25, 2010)

joey said:


> YEAH FORGET ABOUT THE DIABETES GUY OF THE GROUP.
> 
> Anthony, don't forget 4x4.



Sugar free lyles golden syrup cake  just like alcohol free beer


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 25, 2010)

I mean, what's the point then?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 26, 2010)

after 8 hours' lying on bed with no sleep at all, i'm now on the bus to the airport raining so hard! and i suddenly find that i didnt even bring an umbrella


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 26, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ahahaha
> 
> James, I just made something that you're gonna find awesome.



Tell me tell me tell me. I don't like surprises lol.
I've got a super master magic I made from mini master's off popbuying.Its only as long as a master. Like your Balls, but smaller lol.



MichaelErskine said:


> @James I'm travelling light, otherwise I'd bring my dremelled Gigaminx to compare with yours (plus a gajillion other puzzles!) It will be a shame not to have Arnaud's big collection to play with (and of course not having Arnaud to play with)



My Giga isn't at peak performance at the mo. I've loaded it with Vaseline to try and smooth it out a little, and as such, is rather sluggish. Still nice though. Outer ;layer turns, are approximately a Brazilian time better.

I also think my Tera got delivered yesterday, I checked Royal Mail Track and Trace just now, and apparently it got delivered yesterday while I was at work. The ticket we have has Helen's name on it though, not mine, which it should. I'll let yall know in a couple of hours.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 26, 2010)

arriving in Bristol! nobody check the passport??? 
go to the Clifton suspension bridge first


----------



## Muesli (Mar 26, 2010)

YOU LOT BETTER HAVE FUN WITHOUT ME, OR SO HELP ME I WILL COME DOWN THERE AND BEAT YOU ALL TO WITHIN AN INCH OF YOUR LIVES!!!


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 26, 2010)

Yay Teraminx is in my hands.
Boo its a C4U, not the MF8 I ordered.
Boo it has a broken core.
Yay, I have one in my Gigaminx.
Boo, can't play with my gigaminx.

Anyone got a spare gigaminx/teraminx core? Will sell my soul to you for it.


----------



## Faz (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll meet you tomorrow.

I'll be the guy with the NR single, and I look like a hobbit and my hair is awesome.


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 26, 2010)

This is getting confusing


----------



## joey (Mar 26, 2010)

OMG that guy ^^ is coming!?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 26, 2010)

joey said:


> OMG that guy ^^ is coming!?



YEAH, THAT freaking weirdo.

I tried to sleep as much as possible in preparation for the weekend. It didn't work though and I'm still knackered. I promise I won't sleep at 8pm tomorrow


----------



## r_517 (Mar 26, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > OMG that guy ^^ is coming!?
> ...



haven't slept for 40 hours i think it will be a sound sleep tonight

weird... the speed of my mobile broadband which is on roaming is faster than in Ireland!
i can make live broadcasts tomorrow & Sunday if u need


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 26, 2010)

r_517 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



Where are you staying again?

I'm going to collect the Hungarians in a minute. 

Feel free to broadcast if you like! Perhaps we can have live results using your mobile broadband.....?


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 26, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> And 5x5. Hopefully sq1 too



Why 5x5? I'm pretty sure that Erik is around 5 - 10 seconds faster than the rest of us competing 

If Erik gets two DNFs or just really screws up two solves in general, in the final, then maybe someone will win it


----------



## r_517 (Mar 26, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



sry for the slow reply i got trouble in sending messages and surfing internet using my phone. it always says "Wrong message centre number". still cannot reply to Daniel
Daniel and I stays at Fullmoon Backpackers at Stokes Croft. 

i walked around the whole city today which took me 6 hours on walking my feet is dying and i didn't find the comp venue on the tourist map


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 27, 2010)

r_517 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



Daniel knows where I live and the venue is just down the road from there. He'll show you tomorrow 

My flat is VERY FULL of cubers right now


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 27, 2010)

G'luck to all of you!

I will try my VERY BEST to be at the next comp!


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 27, 2010)

Brett and myself are up. 

I think this is the first time Brett will have seen two 4 o'clock's in one day in quite some time. Certainly the first time I have since I demobbed.

See you all in a few hours.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 27, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Brett and myself are up.
> 
> I think this is the first time Brett will have seen two 4 o'clock's in one day in quite some time. Certainly the first time I have since I demobbed.
> 
> See you all in a few hours.



Yep see you soon
I personally am loving being up at this time
Coghill, however not so much


----------



## r_517 (Mar 27, 2010)

live

4*4 BLD begins! (several minutes ago)


----------



## r_517 (Mar 27, 2010)

Daniel finishes first with 11 min. unfortunately only a pair of edges wrong


----------



## Faz (Mar 27, 2010)

MOAR LIVE STUFFS PLZ.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 27, 2010)

havent see amazing results yet

still 7*7 after magic/master magic/4*4BLD. 

3*3BLD is coming


----------



## r_517 (Mar 27, 2010)

FMC scramble: D2 L U2 F2 L D' R2 B' D R2 B U' F' L2 R' D2 F L'


----------



## Zava (Mar 27, 2010)

7x7, did Bence kick ass?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 27, 2010)

For anybody that is following the comp:

Dan Mucklow UK NR with megaminx for single (1:35.xx) and average (1:4x.xx)

Sébastien has 5BLD with 53 minutes (very tense moment! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS)

Rowan Kinneavy UK NR average 2x2 3.38 or something. (video to come)

Francois 1:38.xx BLD (Milan won with 1:22.xx)

Charlie sucked at pyra. 3rd in first round, fourth in final. Note to self: never ever lend Erik a puzzle if you want to beat him in competition!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 27, 2010)

Nobody did 4BLD but maybe tomorrow.

2x2 winner: Edouard 3.33 ish

Everything else was won by Milan/Bence/Erik (use your imaginations)


----------



## Muesli (Mar 27, 2010)

Are you having fun?


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 28, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Rowan Kinneavy UK NR average 2x2 3.38 or something. (video to come)



WHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Weston (Mar 28, 2010)

How did Rowan do in 3x3 and OH?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 28, 2010)

Daniel is cool (especially when showing hot girls solving cubes)
Charlie is nice! joey is fun! Mikey is nice and fun
Erik's Chinese is good! Oliver's bank card is cool!
everyone is kind and having fun


----------



## r_517 (Mar 28, 2010)

Weston said:


> How did Rowan do in 3x3 and OH?



these two events will start *today*


----------



## Anthony (Mar 28, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Rowan Kinneavy UK NR average 2x2 3.38 or something. (video to come)
> ...



'Bout damn time.


----------



## Faz (Mar 28, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Rowan Kinneavy UK NR average 2x2 3.38 or something. (video to come)


Good boy Rowan. Sub 10 3x3 plz.


----------



## meh (Mar 28, 2010)

What did Simon do? I know he isn't that great but occasionally he deserves a mention


----------



## Faz (Mar 28, 2010)

meh said:


> What did Simon do? I know he isn't that great but occasionally he deserves a mention



I'm hoping it's something notcrap too.


----------



## meh (Mar 28, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> meh said:
> 
> 
> > What did Simon do? I know he isn't that great but occasionally he deserves a mention
> ...



I don't mind, I have spent the last week telling him he won't break the record for sq1 but Leeds lost yesterday so I can take the **** out of him for that


----------



## Faz (Mar 28, 2010)

meh said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > meh said:
> ...



Sq-1 round 1 starts in 30 minutes.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 28, 2010)

SQ1 NEW WR single RECORD!!! 

10.93 Simon Crawford!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muesli (Mar 28, 2010)

r_517 said:


> SQ1 NEW WR single RECORD!!!
> 
> 10.93 Simon Crawford!!!!!!!!


You best be kidding! 0_o That's actually epic.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 28, 2010)

r_517 said:


> SQ1 NEW WR single RECORD!!!
> 
> 10.93 Simon Crawford!!!!!!!!


No video no love.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 28, 2010)

Totally shattered the old WR!


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow..0.03 off the world record? Congrats!!


----------



## r_517 (Mar 28, 2010)

using mobile broadband now. signal is quite weak in the venue, so uploading images and videos could take hours. 

plus i dont know if anyone took video of Simon's. hopefully someone would upload one


----------



## Zava (Mar 28, 2010)

someone please let me know Milán/Bence results, thanks 
is Olivér jesusin' up?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 28, 2010)

he turned back before i had taken the photo=- =


----------



## meh (Mar 28, 2010)

r_517 said:


> he turned back before i had taken the photo=- =



Tell him he wears that jumper too often. And that Leeds are rubbish.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 28, 2010)

Hehe... the UK's last and only other WR was also in sq-1 single.

32.62 Mike Godfrey	United Kingdom	Dutch Open 2004	

you guys are apparently good at that thing.


----------



## Toad (Mar 28, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Hehe... the UK's last and only other WR was also in sq-1 single.
> 
> 32.62 Mike Godfrey	United Kingdom	Dutch Open 2004
> 
> you guys are apparently good at that thing.



Thanks for this, I just trying to look at other WRs we've had!!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 28, 2010)

Nobody's counting Martin's 360 WR? I think it should at least be mentioned.


----------



## Toad (Mar 28, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> *Nobody's counting Martin's 360 WR*? I think it should at least be mentioned.



Correct.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 28, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Nobody's counting Martin's 360 WR? I think it should at least be mentioned.



seeing how 360 isn't an official event, there is no official WR for it.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 28, 2010)

Daniel Sheppard 5*5 BLD: 40:32


----------



## Muesli (Mar 28, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody's counting Martin's 360 WR? I think it should at least be mentioned.
> ...


----------



## Toad (Mar 28, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Daniel Sheppard 5*5 BLD: 40:32



Haha he texted me. Wooo


----------



## blade740 (Mar 28, 2010)

What was simon's average?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 28, 2010)

Ooh, nice one Daniel!

Looks like I need to get a better single next comp


----------



## r_517 (Mar 28, 2010)

blade740 said:


> What was simon's average?



16.34


----------



## r_517 (Mar 28, 2010)

Erik's 5*5 single: 1:10.50


----------



## Toad (Mar 28, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Erik's 5*5 single: 1:10.50



Woaah!


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 28, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Rowan Kinneavy UK NR average 2x2 3.38 or something. (video to come)





Congrats anyway

EDIT: Who were the top 3 in magic? Or was it cancelled?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 28, 2010)

Daniel Sheppard 3*3 final: 4:59.xx single


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 28, 2010)

meh said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > he turned back before i had taken the photo=- =
> ...



It's his MTGJumper, he can't take it off.


----------



## meh (Mar 28, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> meh said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



I can believe that, considering how often he wears it. 

I stand by my 'Leeds are rubbish' sentiment, though.


----------



## prażeodym (Mar 28, 2010)

finally Simon ! Congrats  but I hope that it was LC  nice avg too


----------



## Edam (Mar 28, 2010)

Well done simon! That's fantastic, more than makes up for what happened last time in Bristol


----------



## Toad (Mar 28, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Daniel Sheppard 3*3 final: 4:59.xx single



Lol, explanation please?!


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 28, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Sheppard 3*3 final: 4:59.xx single
> ...



Well my first 4 times were something like 19, 20 17, DNF (it would have been 20 but I had given up by then so just DNFed). Thought I might as well have some fun on 5th solve. Can't remember exactly what I messed about with, but it involved some CP corners, M2 edges, slow-turning PLL attack (took ages to remember them all), about 30 U-perms, scrambled and raced Rowan (I got F2L headstart (of course I won (apart from that I left AUF))). That was about it. Part of the reason I was rubbish at 3x3 was because I had just done multi followed by 5x5bld straight away, so my brain was a little frazzled 



r_517 said:


> Daniel is cool (especially when showing hot girls solving cubes)



What an interesting reputation I have...I hope that's not the lasting memory you have of me! :confused:


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 28, 2010)

top three for magic were
Bence, Milan, erik? I came fouth, i usually suck at magic, i missed third by
0.02

seb 5/6 multi
Jude 3/3
Dan 3/3
bence 3/4 missed the last one by a m2 move
tom barlow 1/2

erik almost got er 4x4 average, just got a counting 49 at the end

the BLD moments were both amazing and heart breaking (bence)

megaminx NR!!!!!!
dedication to chris ness for being a great competitor

not much happened in clock
feel sorry for james and tom barlow as master magic didn't go too well

erik almost got a sub ten average
rob got a 10xx average
the 2x2 standard was amazing everyone but one person in the final was sub 4

I dont think pyraminx went too well for many people
Dan mucklow "what pyraminx method do you use?"
Rowan "the rowan method"

sorry for bad spelling


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 28, 2010)

Zava said:


> 7x7, did Bence kick ass?



bence got a 4:07 average i think


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 28, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> not much happened in clock
> 
> I dont think pyraminx went too well for many people



Oliver lost his WR..that's what happened 

Pyra went well for me...Charlie didn't beat my NR single (5.86 is a bit close though). At least I have a sub-10 average now as well


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 28, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> top three for magic were
> Bence, Milan, erik?



Bence, Thom, (Milan?)


----------



## sutty17 (Mar 28, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > top three for magic were Bence, Milan, erik?
> ...


I thought it was Milan, Me, Bence but I'm not sure


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 28, 2010)

Yay WR  I can't remember much about the solve, really. Stupid adrenaline. W-adj for EP though.

"Did you knows" still to come.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 29, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > not much happened in clock
> ...



i lost my NR with two DNFs which were both just one more move:fp


----------



## chrisness (Mar 29, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> megaminx NR!!!!!!
> dedication to chris ness for being a great competitor



Haha, thanks, but I never would have counted my self as a competitor, I just wanted someone (anyone) to take the NR from Dan cos his record was really old and slow  so yeh, congrats they are nice times! You will need to do a lot better though if you want to keep the record for as long as Dan 

Besides, everyone knows the only event I practIced for this comp was OH. Hours and hours of it...


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 29, 2010)

chrisness said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > megaminx NR!!!!!!
> ...



That used to be the main reason to why I wanted to compete in 3x3x3 more than any other event, but then Breandan come along...


----------



## Doudou (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice competition !!
I was really excited by the world class level there was in 2x2. Had to do my best to win this. And congrats Rowan for your average in the 1st round.

Special thanks to Charlie, Mickael and Lars for the organisation and Daniel for the hostel reservation.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 29, 2010)

Doudou said:


> Very nice competition !!
> I was really excited by the world class level there was in 2x2. Had to do my best to win this. And congrats Rowan for your average in the 1st round.
> 
> Special thanks to Charlie, Mickael and Lars for the organisation and Daniel for the hostel reservation.



u should thank to me coz i seldom have correct sense of direction especially carrying a drunk guy walking in midnight


----------



## Escher (Mar 29, 2010)

chrisness said:


> Besides, everyone knows the only event I practIced for this comp was OH. Hours and hours of it...



Yeah, given you got a 15 second single...


----------



## Doudou (Mar 29, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Doudou said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice competition !!
> ...



You are right, you had trouble to carry yourself home. Good point for you, I was here.
But, ok, I accept to thank you.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 29, 2010)

Doudou said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > u should thank to me coz i seldom have correct sense of direction especially carrying a drunk guy walking in midnight
> ...


I found my way back all by myself. I think I win.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 29, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Doudou said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



Power of hot girls


----------



## Jude (Mar 29, 2010)

DAMN YOU 4x4x4 BLD! Why does success continue to elude me?

Last 3 attempts in competition were
1) 2 corners out, 2) 2 edges out, 3) 2 centres out


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 29, 2010)

Jude said:


> DAMN YOU 4x4x4 BLD! Why does success continue to elude me?
> 
> Last 3 attempts in competition were
> 1) 2 corners out, 2) 2 edges out, 3) 2 centres out



Just go straight to 5bld. You can beat 40 mins


----------



## Jude (Mar 29, 2010)

r_517 said:


> FMC scramble: D2 L U2 F2 L D' R2 B' D R2 B U' F' L2 R' D2 F L'



My solution:

Double X-Cross: U2 R D' B U L R B2 L B' (10, 10)
3rd Pair: U B U B' R U R' . (7, 17)
4th Pair: U' R' U R U' B U B' (8, 25)

3 cycle, insert at .: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Final Solution: U2 R D' B U L R B2 L B' U B U B' R2 U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U' B U B' (31)




kinch2002 said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN YOU 4x4x4 BLD! Why does success continue to elude me?
> ...



Hah, I'm not so sure


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 29, 2010)

chrisness said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > megaminx NR!!!!!!
> ...



I remember talking to you about your old 4x4 NR
and saying "I dont think your getting that back..."

well you kind of did


----------



## chrisness (Mar 29, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I remember talking to you about your old 4x4 NR
> and saying "I dont think your getting that back..."
> 
> well you kind of did



Yeh I was delighted with both my 4x4 averages, and for finally getting a nice single. I think these are the times I should of got at French Open/UK Masters last year, when I was still practicing 4x4 loads 

Congrats again to Simon for his square-1 single and nice averages too. I have everything on video, and I'll send them to him today, so maybe you will watch the WR soon!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so tired: I arrived home at 4:15am and the journey mileage odometer reads almost exactly 666 miles! I'm waiting for the hire car to be collected before I can go back to bed for some more nightmares!


----------



## TMOY (Mar 29, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > DAMN YOU 4x4x4 BLD! Why does success continue to elude me?
> ...



Trying 5^3BLD will not automatically give you a success in 4^3BLD (for me, first one off by 7 pieces, second one off by 2 edges because of a stupid memo error )

But yes, I agree that 40 minutes for 5^"BLD is slow


----------



## Escher (Mar 29, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> I'm so tired: I arrived home at 4:15am and the journey mileage odometer reads almost exactly 666 miles! I'm waiting for the hire car to be collected before I can go back to bed for some more nightmares!



Jesus Michael! 
We should do/get something nice for you, because that's insane! 

Thanks for the lifts though...


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 29, 2010)

I guess it's time to start with the DYKs.

Did you know...
- I love cubing competitions!
- Charlie is my hero for organising these comps! Actually maybe that should be heroine. Michael gets a semi-hero status for his help too 
- As usual, everyone made the weekend so special 
- Rowan finally didn't totally fail at 2x2
- Jude finally got the NR he was after...and then got another the next day!
- Charlie came so close to getting the pyra single NR back. This list is...interesting


Spoiler



Pyraminx United Kingdom 100 Results

Rank Person Result Citizen of Competition 
1	Daniel Sheppard	5.77	United Kingdom	Benelux Open 2010 
2	Charlie Cooper	5.83	United Kingdom	Dutch Open 2008 
3	Charlie Cooper	5.86	United Kingdom	Bristol Spring 2010 
4	Charlie Cooper	5.94	United Kingdom	Bristol Open 2009 
5	Charlie Cooper	6.08	United Kingdom	Bristol Open 2009 
6	Charlie Cooper	6.27	United Kingdom	French Open 2009 
7	Charlie Cooper	6.29	United Kingdom	Euro 2008 
8	Charlie Cooper	6.65	United Kingdom	Dutch Open 2009 
9	Charlie Cooper	6.66	United Kingdom	World Championship 2009 
10	Charlie Cooper	6.71	United Kingdom	Bristol Open 2009


- Yay! WR for Simon! 
- Joey predicted the WR after scrambling it
- The full moon hostel is not particularly nice
- I lost my stackmat, so if anyone has it please can they let me know - my name is scratched onto the back
- I had my best moment in cubing ever - when I took off the blindfold after 5x5x5bld
- People thought I had failed because I left 2 wings unsolved while I did midges. Of course I was just leaving the parity until the end 
- I messed up the parity alg in 4bld and my first 5bld
- I now believe Sam when he says that he can't come to England without his laptop
- Edouard is a pretty cool dude
- Kolos is very strange...in a good way
- Jude lent me his 4x4x4 for bld and speed, and Thom lent me his 6x6x6 too. Thanks guys!
- I tried OHbld on my 3rd attempt but forgot to do edge orientation - oops!
- There were 12 different UK records broken (if I counted correctly)
- The weirdest result of the weekend was surely Chris Ness' 15.08 OH
- Charlie was (slightly worryingly) addicted to collecting McDonald's monopoly things


----------



## Escher (Mar 29, 2010)

dyk?:

- Rob Yau's PLL skip 6.0x while we were racing was awesome
- Erik doesn't get applause. Except when he gets an 11, where everybody does it sarcastically.
- I don't bother with pretending to kiss people 
- Clocks going back really ****s up the TV schedule
- All programmes become boring eventually
- Charlie, Lars and Michael are an awesome organisational team 
- KOLOS
- Jude finally didn't have a disaster of a competition, and his multi NR made me happy 
- livid
- Chris Ness is a beast, even when he hasn't practiced since September...
- Simon is literally amazing to watch at SQ-1, and his O-perm makes me go weak at the knees.
- I got about 15 8s on Saturday, and 2 on Sunday. Maybe I shouldn't burn myself out...
- I am hungry for beer most of the time
- The standard at that competition in every event was mental.
- I like cubing again
- While judging I saw Simon's PLL skip before he started a 6 move OLL. My loud gasp probably put him off a bit xD
- Richard's 9 made him so happy <3
- WHAT ARE YOU DOING
- I am Simon's personal scrambler and judge
- Edouard is a cool guy
- No brawl in McDonalds this time, unfortunately
- Oliver is the life and soul of every competition <3
- I want another one next week!
- Everybody is awesome
- Getting 2x2 NR felt good
- I got frustratingly close to a sub 12 average... 
- 2nd rounds of events are good for me.
- Congrats to everybody for the amazing results at the competition, there are too many to describe.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you know, that:

- I achived my goals: I had 100% fun. 
- I went to England without an umbrella or a jacket. Bad move... 
- we had a Lars sign made for him while waiting at the airport. 
- Bence cannot do a single PLL sub-2, but he can do a sub-12 average officially? 
- my new sleeping schedule is not working for competitions: I'm going to sleep before midnight... 
- the competition was awesome, obviously. 
- Charlie, Lars and Michael did an amazing job again. 
- James is my hero! 
- I am so happy for Simon, it was really good to see him doing the WR and reactions afterwards. 
- Edouard still rocks! 
- not just in cubing. 
- Bence missed 4/4 multi by an M2...
- Milán missed a NR average by an M2...
- he had 2 non lucky sub10s in the final, and his DNF was around 11.5...
- Erik finally competed in the UK! 
- I jesus'd up 3x3x3 again! 
- Blö!
- I love you all! 




trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Totally shattered the old WR!



Really, that's all you can say? (If it was a joke, a smile would have done it...)



Zava said:


> is Olivér jesusin' up?



You know he is. 



Escher said:


> - Clocks going back really ****s up the TV schedule



And sub-10 averages... 



Escher said:


> - Oliver is the life and soul of every competition <3



You guys are family!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 29, 2010)

Escher said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so tired: I arrived home at 4:15am and the journey mileage odometer reads almost exactly 666 miles! I'm waiting for the hire car to be collected before I can go back to bed for some more nightmares!
> ...



I'm awake again! After I dropped AndyT off at 2am somewhere near Wigan I had the second of the Red Bull shots that Charlie gave me but by the time I was heading over the Pennines on the M62 I was starting to drift off and see things! I pulled into a service to shut my eyes for a bit but dreamed I was still driving but unable to wake up and trying to hammer the brake pedal with my foot but the car wouldn't stop. Then I woke up screaming and continued the drive home. When I was on the last stretch home I could see the mileometer roll onto "666" miles - I was tempted to abandon the vehicle and walk the last few hundred yards so it didn't go onto "666.1" but that was just too much to face as I'd just have to wake up earlier to walk back and get the car eventually anyway!

Its now about 4:30pm and they still haven't come to collect the car!


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you know - 

Simon got the WR....finally. Well done that man?
Richard went sub10, shortly after I asked if he was sub 15 yet, and he replied not quite?
Erik's 10.06 wasn't anything special?
Bence's multiBLD, I felt for him?
Jude, Daniel and Sebastien are beast. Really?
Kolos(without H but with I'm told) is P-I-M-P?
Erik's hair smells nice?
I suck at Magic's?
Brett almost got a sub25 NL using LBL method?
And almost a sup25 2x2.
Daniel Mucklow starts with orange cross?
And is beast at Megaminx?
So is Chris?
A "Coghilled" U perm cost me my 7x7 mean?
I inadvertantly invented a new Pyra method - 3/5 Last layer skip method?
My second 6x6 was PB. EVER - by over ten secs?
The avg was also PB by nearly 10 secs too?
I missed out on OH avg by 0.75secs?
I got a counting 21 in the final?
The avg was my second best ever?
I was using a cube I had only taken out the box about 5mins before in the first round of 3x3?
Leon should have a national record in magic - he practised till his fingers bled - literally?
Jesus has a beautiful clock?
Rowan - at last!?
I alone made AndyTs journey profitable?
Thom S has an amazing Gigaminx?
Thom P doesn't have his cast anymore?
Thom B owns Roux?
And uses the best OH technique?
Too many Thom's?
Francois's SQ1 is a lot looser than I expected?
Sebastien's 4x4 is stunning?
Michael is a sharp dressed man? (a bit cryptic this one).
and....
Charlie shares her name with my child which is due in September. Coincidence?


----------



## chrisness (Mar 29, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> - The weirdest result of the weekend was surely Chris Ness' 15.08 OH



Yeh it was a bit of a joke, but it wasn't THAT crazy. I average mid to high twenties, and anyone who watched my solves knows that my PLL is awful compared to the rest of the solve, so all I needed was a nice F2L and PLL skip to get sub 20. Having said that, it is my pb by ~3 seconds.

Did you know?

-Charlie and the gang did an awesome job yet again
-Kris deserves a big thanks for letting his flat be taken over by cubers
-Watching Simon's solves has inspired me to start practicing square-1
-Rowan is "pretty' fast and finally got a nice 2x2 average and is well on his way to sub12 (hopefully sub11) 3x3 average
-I insulted him by asking it he'd ever had a sub12 avg 5 at home. It was a joke 
-He also pushed me out of the 3x3 top 100 
-Joey got a nice 3x3 average and now we are next to each other in the rankings
-What method and cube Erik uses? If you message him on facebook he'll be happy to reply  He can also tell you the best time to switch to full PLL
-Oliver is hilarious
-The standard of blind was awesome
-Fisher cube kept us up till 3am, and that's still the earliest Jude's ever gone to bed
-Rob is as amazing as ever and got a 38.xx the first time he solved my 4x4
-He got a 6.06 PLL skip right before the final
-Joey and I can't get sub 50 on 4x4 to save ourselves
-Thom is fast becoming one of my favourite 4x4 solvers
-We all missed Breandan and his hair
-It was cool to see everyone again and meet lots of new people too!


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you know...
-I appear to have a reputation for popping/dropping cubes?
-Mucklow is a megaminx legend?
-Simon could well have cried after his sq-1 WR?
-James buys way too many cubes?
-F2s are amazing but apparently get dropped a lot?
-I forgot a sq-1 parity alg which cost me a place in the sq-1 final?
-This was the first time Celtic have won on a weekend when I've been to a competition?
-The reaction to Jude & Dan's multi-BLDs and Dan's 5x5 BLD was just beautiful?
-Kolos is one of the funniest people ever?
-We missed AVG (and his duck shower cap)?
-The 007 hostel sucks?
-On the wa back we stopped at a burger king which had RUN OUT OF BURGERS??
-Charlie is seriously awesome for organising this?
-Michael is awesome for helping, and for his beard?
-Lars is awesome for helping as well, and because his name forms the start of the surname of the legendary Henrik Larsson?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 29, 2010)

Grats to Robert Yau for his sub-11 average!  And Erik's 10.49 too


----------



## Brettludlow (Mar 29, 2010)

Did You Know?

- I put Daves Insanity Sauce in my eye
- Me and James sold out Spar of Rockstar Energy.
- I had 8 PLL skips
- 2 OLL skips
- 1 LL skip
- None of which were officially timed
- F
- M
- L
- James fails at magic
- I fail at 2x2
- I got a 25.xx 3x3 single with LBL
- but a 22.xx 2x2 :S
- Coghill is pop master
- Mucklow is megaminx master
- Oliver lost his clock WR D:
- But Simon gain his Square-1 WR 
- Kolos is so funny
- HELL YEAH !
-<3 Michaels beard
- Erik has a 2x2 and a ****ing 2x2
- Slept in a car for about 2 hours
- Worst place to sleep ever
- Apart from 007
- Egg McMuffins are very unhealthy
- I overheard a guy in Mcdonalds saying how he got mugged by a prostitute the night before 
- Brilliant Comp by Charlie 
- Again 

More to come once i remember


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you knows to come from Charlie, Joey and Thom but we are still doing stuff that we might want to include.

Thanks for all the "thank you" comments to everybody, but also a great big thanks to Michael and Lars, couldn't do it without them (at least without having a stress-induced heart attack).


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you know: 
- Charlie lars and michael are great organisers.
- michael is the most genuine nice guy ever - thanks for the lift!
- erik should just get one big platinum medal just for being called erik
- I am a ninja according to kolos "dayyym"
- the security guard in mcdonalds was a woman and built like a mountain
- I should of competed
- FII's explode... a lot!
- I need to learn bld
- clock scrambles are confusing to look at - well done James
- sq-1 is a "cool" puzzle
- I suck at cubing

Thanks everyone that made it happen and run so smoothly. Thanks for accomodation and lifts home. Just thanks


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you know that:

- Rowan is amazing in 2x2x2... officially too... 
- James lost his beard 
- we made a fake picture with Lars of my clock WR... ohhmmm... it's not a WR anymore... 
- well Bristol gave it, Bristol took it 
- I lost magic WR by 0.01 and clock by 0.03, I'm not good at keeping WRs 
- Bence skipped the official 12.xy average and went from 13.xy straight to 11.xy
- we missed Breandan a *lot*
- it was great to meet Kolos in abroad 
- McDonald's is still decent
- I did the last two moves of the A perm backwards in 6x6x6 and didn't even noticed: DNF 
- beer makes me tired... (sorry Doudou)
- Edouard is the best judge ever for clock: he picked my clock, laid it down on the table and when I told him that it moves the pins he asked: Is that important? 
- *Blö!*
- "rice bag" is still confortable 
- Jude doesn't know how to use the shower... 
- but at least he had *some* blindfolded success 
- I still love you all!

P.S. - Everyone can learn to scramble the clock from here.


----------



## Rick73 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, thanks for a great weekend!

At the request of Joey and for all those who are interested, here is the scramble for my lucky 9.47 and my solution:

R2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 B U B L2 D R' U' F R U' R

Solution (green cross):

x' y2 R2 F L D' L2 D' (cross) U' R U R2 U' R U2 y' L' U L U2 R U' R' U2 y R U2 R' U' R U R' (F2L) U R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' (40)


----------



## sutty17 (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you know:

-I am very grateful to Charlie, Lars and Michael for yet another AWESOME competition?
-I got my sub-20 3x3x3 average?
-And a 17.63 single?
-I missed out on magic NR due to 2 rubbish solves?
-And didn't fail at OH?
-I now suck at pyraminx?
-Simon is awesome at square-1?
-James should *not* retire from master magic until he has the NR?
-Mucklow is awesome at megaminx?
-Leon owns magic?
-My new FII and mini QJ are amazing?
-I am already looking forward to Charlie's next comp?
-I am apparently bad luck as a judge?
-James buys too many cubes?
-The Apple is awesome, but the lighting isn't ideal for cubing?
-Unless you have an electronic cube?
-We saved a lot of money on pizza?
-I can't think of anything else to put on here right now?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 29, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> - I now believe Sam when he says that he can't come to England without his laptop


U get it!



kinch2002 said:


> - Edouard is a pretty cool dude


YEEEEEEEEEES! "djude"!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 29, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Totally shattered the old WR!
> ...


I'm sorry if it offended you in any way. Now I can imagine that when your WR gets broken by such a small margin it feels bad. Sorry about that.

You better take it back then


----------



## r_517 (Mar 29, 2010)

-Daniel *S* is cooooooool (after I uploaded the pictures in my album all of my Chinese friends said that too)
-Daniel *M* lied to me that he sucked at 3x3
-Erik's Chinese is awesome (fish--Yu, casino--Du Chang, healthy--Jian Kang De. ps: "ang" should be pronounced as the English word "on")
-I wanna grab Oliver's bank card!
-Charlie is very nice
-I'm sure that my 66-move FMC using Layer-By-Layer is valid coz I've checked it 3 times! Why DNF
-I don't know doudou's real name until Daniel told me on the train after the match You are an awesome and interesting "djude"!
-Feel sorry for Oliver You definitely can get your WR back sometime
-I suck at every event except Clock before the comp, and I found I suck at every event including Clock after the comp!
-I lost my Clock NR avg (and maybe the champion) with two DNFs
-Next time I should definitely bring every cube here though my baggage will certainly exceed the maximum weight on the plane
-Joey is cool cooooooooooooooooool
-Michael loves competitions not only because he really loves it, but also he can drink happily at night!
-I had difficulty in remember everyone's name :fp
-I slept 8 hours in all within 3 nights
-Thanks very much to whom lifted Daniel and me to the train station(I'm really sorry that I couldn't match the name with the face). Without you I may need an extra hour to get to London
-Daniel's BLD is awesome!
-Jesús was shared by my bad luck on Clock in the finals But you are a soooooooooooooo kind and great people
-Lars is cool and calm all the time
-Simon rocks!
-To Lars and Simon: Ming Zheng said that he was sooooooo happy that Lars greeted him and he has confidence in breaking Simon's record
-I have my fun and made a lot of friends Thank you to you all!
-See you all after September(I'm travelling in Asia within summer vacations so I can't come to the UK Masters)


----------



## Doudou (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you know that : 

- the new cubers should be obliged to take a course of History of cubing
- everybody noticed how close to perfection was my english accent but Charlie was the only one who was nice enough to show that to me
- the comp was definitely one of my best ever in terms of atmosphere and not that bad in terms of results
- i really will try to be at the next UK one
- congrats to Daniel, Chris, Simon, Rowan, Sébastien, the 9.47 man (his name doesn't want to come back in my mind) who finally won a race against me... On the stackmat timers of the scene. And I probably forget many of great performers. They will of course recognize themselves ! ;-)
- saturday night was awesome (even if it was too short because everybody was exhausted). And thanks charlie & mickael for these very nice pubs! 

About the "djuuuuude", this is about the movie "dude where is my car". I recommand all of you to watch it because it is completely unintersting (at least i found) and thus very funny. 
It has been translated in french, except the word "dude" which is pronounced with an horrible accent (if i say that, just imagine how it was...). DIOUUUUUUDDDEEEEE !!!!!!!
Charlie, watch it in french ! 


PS : Do not take remark number 1 too seriously ;-)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 29, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > trying-to-speedcube... said:
> ...



You got it all wrong. You said that for Simon's WR. 

It didn't offend me, I don't care about my WR broken, I didn't really deserve it anyway...


----------



## Doudou (Mar 29, 2010)

But I care ! :'(


----------



## r_517 (Mar 29, 2010)

Doudou said:


> But I care ! :'(



drinking is good for your cubing as well as your health


----------



## TMOY (Mar 29, 2010)

Did you know:

- it is possible to leave Paris by train at 9pm and arrive in Bristol on the same evening ?
- it is not a very good idea though ?
- I still managed to get enough sleep to be in shape for 4^3 BLD on Saturday morning ?
- but both attempts were near misses ?
- I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the time of my second 3^3BLD attempt ?
- sa s result, Sébastien was kicked off the top 3 although he got a sub-2 ? (sorry Sébastien)
- but he made up for it by finally getting his first official 5^3 BLD success after a lot of near misses ?
- congratulations to Daniel for getting one too ?
- my own attempt was not successful, but at least it was faster than both of theirs ? 
- I broke my 2^3 official average PB in the first round, but it was not enough to get to the second tound ? (The 2^3 level was insane at that comp)
- it took about 5 minutes and 15 people to decide that my last attempt in the Square-1 finals was not +2 ? 
- Bence looked scared when I came to judge him with a coffee cup in my hand ? 
- but this time I was more careful ?
- it was very nice to meet all UK cubers once again ?
- Charlie, Lars and Michael are defnitely great organisers ?
- I will definitely attend UK Masters 2010 ?


----------



## Toad (Mar 29, 2010)

TMOY said:


> Did you know:
> 
> - it is possible to leave Paris by train at 9pm and arrive in Bristol on the same evening ?
> - it is not a very good idea though ?
> ...



PAHAHAHAHAHAAAA.

And I'll hopefully see you at Masters


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 30, 2010)

In order of the first round 3x3 results I wanted to say something about everyone 

Erik – You are awesome, one of my favourite dutchies. 
Robby Y – You have sick turning speed on my mini QJ and your last layer recog is insane. You also pull cute faces for the camera when necessary 
Edouard – You have a brilliant English accent  Nice guy!
Milán – Pretend not to play guitar hero but are soooo good anyway!
Simon – It’s only half a lemon drizzle, SHE STRESSES THIS FACT. Also you are good at square-1. I like you
Chris – Awesome OH and also awesome guy. You are too nice 
Rowybanana - <3 just awesome. You are the best at 2x2 in the UK obviously. You are also great at BLD, just sick memo.
Joey – EW. The only person I have nothing nice to say about.
Thom B – You look cute next to penguins and I like how you do roux solves on my nose.
Bence – just amazing at every event?! Wtf.
Olivér – I love you all the time  
Rick – What the hell dude, 9.xx?! Great stuff!
Lars - <3 Couldn’t do it without you! Also, woah, hot pizza.
Jude – Amazing multi  You also have a strong accent 
Daniel – Such a nice guy and totally deserves BLD success.
Sébastien – One of my favourite Germans 
Shai – Cool guy, coming all the way from Israel!
Dan the man – Awesome at Megaminx, nice work
Claudio – amazing name. Nice parents too 
Andrew – Loves to pop apparently. Also loves dodgy hostels 
Kolos – Another great Hungarian, funny and great to hang out with.
Thom P – You are really tall :O
Thom S – you make me suck at puzzles but I guess we are kinda even. I’ve yet to bump into you in the street considering we live so close to each other!
Sam – Cool guy, I hope you come to another UK comp sometime 
James – I bloody love the ludlows, also, Charlie is the baby’s name!
Francois – So helpful with judging and scrambling  very reliable.
Leon – such a cute little guy! I hope we will see you again Leon 
Brett – another fantastic Ludlow, I want to visit their family for Christmas
Rosie – YAY another girl cuber, nice 23 
Michael - <3 Couldn’t do it without you either, thanks for your help! Also driving everyone here? Amazing!
Jesús – great at clock, shame about DNF, one of my favourite Spanish 

DYK to come


----------



## Brettludlow (Mar 30, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Brett – another fantastic Ludlow, I want to visit their family for Christmas



Trust me
You don't  lol


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 30, 2010)

I am so bored now that I'm back at home so I'm going to copy Charlie's idea

Erik - Some sub-10 solves, but pretty bad at cubing generally. Not sure why he bothers. Hope you enjoyed the UK!
Rob Y - Fellow Guildfordian - I can't even claim to be the quickest in my own town. But at least I can claim to live in the same town as a (former) ER holder!
Edouard - You really know how to have a good time! Great victory in a high-quality 2x2x2 event
Milán - Clearly has played GH before. Too good at everything as well.
Simon - Well done for getting the UK their first WR for ages! I let Joey scramble your SQ-1 every time because I was too afraid of breaking it!
Chris - Cambridge are yuck. But you're alright I guess . Awesome OH and 4x4 singles!
Rowan - You are (and have been for a long time) the best at 2x2 in the UK. Thanks for the 5bld judging too!
Joey - Constantly tells me how slow I am at bld. I will get fast. I promise! Nice to see you get a decent 3x3x3 average
Thom B - MUMU'M2U2MU'M'UMUM2U'M'. You can probably tell me what that does without trying it out. Insane knowledge of crazy methods!
Bence - Like Milan, so good at everything!
Olivér - Always having a great time! Makes everyone even happier!
Rick - Wow 3x3x3 single
Lars - Looks so cool-headed all the time even when solving.
Jude - NRs yay! 2 of them! I'll race you at 4 cubes next time I guess!
Daniel - Oh that's me.
Sébastien - I feel so lucky when I think about how long you waited for your 5bld. Congrats!
Shai - Israel is a long way to come! A nice load of NRs to go back with
Dan - 'I'm really nervous about mega, I'm not sure I'll get the NR'. Blows away Dan Harris' record by some way.
Claudio - This is embarrassing...I can't remember you.
Charlie - My heroine. Lets me have 2 5bld attempts at the last moment...and look what happens!
Andrew - Crazy eyes in every photo. Thanks for the vids of my blds 
Kolos – It is strange when a Hungarian seems to know more about English than you. Totally crazy guy!
Thom P - You need a cast, otherwise you don't look like the same person.
Thom S - Thanks for the lift to the station! Getting really close to my 3x3 times
Sam - <3 Chinese. Was a great roommate
James - Thanks for the superglue. Tera races coming up hopefully
Francois - Fellow 5bld-er. Next time you'll get one!
Leon - We want magic WR for the UK. Go Leon!
Brett - I love the banter between the Ludlows! Some nice 3x3 solves
Rosie - Girls. Ew. Only joking. Thanks for judging my 4:59 solve - some of us find the cube difficult to solve.
Michael - Had great fun out with you on Saturday night.
Jesús – Great clock solves. Sub-10 next time


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol was reading about sq-1 and came across http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Square_One_(puzzle)
WR needs editing by some1 with know how.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 30, 2010)

Did you know?

The BORAT Spring 2010 was amazing
I speak amazing french
James has a good singing voice
So do I
It was quite funny when Oliver put Bence in that cage thing that the tables were on,a nd wheeled him round the hall
I did amazing at magic
The megaminx 2nd scramble was easy I should have got sub-1:30 with it, but im not really bothered.
Andy's cube prices were really good
I got lost at the service station
Rob knows about 4 F-Perms and about 2 Algs for each PLL
It is not a good idea to stay at the 007 hostel...
I was unlucky in clock
But still a muppet
TERAMINX!!
I love the way Jude speaks
Sam is very good at clock
I feel sorry for Leon
Shai is good at 5x5
I was surprised to find the Edouard knew the words to Beyonce's "Single Ladies"


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 30, 2010)

Did you know?

This was my favourite of the competitions I've organised?
I couldn't have done it without Michael and Lars?
Michael is very hard working and never ever stops doing useful things?
Joey and Thom only just left mine? We went to the zoo yesterday?
My flat had 26 people in it at one time?
The other person that lives here didn't complain more than once about the noise or disruption?
The people that stayed here were all very tidy and good guests?
They consumed almost 6 loaves of bread?
The clocks changing ruins everything?
Blackberry phones are not allowed to change their clocks when GMT goes forward?
The clocks changing really buggers up the TV schedule?
All TV eventually becomes quite dull?
Slot A or slot B?
Many numbers are still amazing?
CHARRRRRRRRRLIEEEEEEEEEEEEE?
Erik snores the worst?
It's not as bad as Ron?
Lars went back to Belgium yesterday lunchtime and then came back to the UK last night?
The cuber official uniform is dark blue jeans and a bright blue hoodie?
It feels really good to have my bed back ?
My camera took about 500 photos this weekend?
Edouard has a fantastique () English accent?
Lots of UK cubing achievements this weekend? Rowan/Dan/Simon/Daniel 
I should have practised pyraminx?
I get terrible times when Thom S judges me?
I will never be able to sub 20 again in competition?
I love to time adj-adj EP on square-1?
OMG MCDONALDS TOKENS?
Hungarians love McDonalds?
I wish people would sign their name at the end of text messages because often I get them and have no idea who they are from?
How do these people get my telephone number?
Michael bought me a cute little rabbit who I called Simon because he was the first person to walk up my stairs at that time? 
This must have something to do with the WR?
We weren't sure for about 5 seconds if it was the WR?
I sucked at all events?
Empty beer bottles keep appearing in my flat?
I've noticed a further four since starting this list?
We didn't listen to Kate once? 

Will update later


----------



## Erik (Mar 30, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Edouard - I can't believe we had the inventors of CLL and EG at this comp!


I suggest you say something else that's nice about him. (there are a LOT of nice things to say about him but this isn't even true ... )


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 30, 2010)

Erik said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Edouard - I can't believe we had the inventors of CLL and EG at this comp!
> ...



I thought he did invent CLL...sorry if I'm wrong!

EDIT: Having read the wiki, it seems as though it was around in 1982...I am clearly wrong on this one. Maybe he was the first to actually get very fast with it?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 30, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Maybe he was the first to actually get very fast with it?



Miss again.  I don't know who was the first who got fast with it, but actually Lukasz Cialon was pretty fast with CLL, clearly before Edouard.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 30, 2010)

I thought it was Marc Waterman...


----------



## joey (Mar 30, 2010)

It was a whole heap of people back in the '80s.


----------



## Erik (Mar 30, 2010)

DYK

- Thanks a LOT to Charlie (and Chris!) for letting me stay!!!!
- Also thanks to Lars and Michael for organizing!
- Megabus is awesomely cheap but has loads of delay?
- Easyjet is even worse? (30 mins delay before taking off and then another 30 mins delay after landing cause they couldn't get the door of the airPORT open?)
- Dutch NS (railway) isn't that bad after all then.
- All the English cubers are amazingly nice?
- They should get Euros in the UK....
- Beans!
- Simon is awesome at SQ-1? Congrats for WR!
- Sebastien finally got his 5x5 BLD?
- He'll probably not try it again for a loooong time now and has joined the small group who have results in all events?
- Time difference sucks, especially when they already steal an hour cause of daylight saving?
- It was just awesome, definitely in the top 5 of my (already) 49 competitions so far?
- Thom Thom and Thom are cool cooler coolest?
- Thom Barlow <3
- We pwn at teamsolving 4x4... K4 <3?
- Sebastiens cubes went through an EXPLOSIVES TEST at Düsseldorf airport????
- It was more out of fun to show us how they do it, but still...
- Just before the finals I was playing around with a new A-5, did 2 sub 10's then Rob came and asked which cube I'd use for the finals. I replied 'this one if I do another sub-10 on the next solve', I ended up doing another sub 10 so I used it, then in the finals the first 2 solves were ALSO sub-10's!
Too bad I didn't do the first 3 solves in competition too....
- Rob is just cool and INSANE!
- Kolos' laugh is legendary and looks like Roberts' (from Hungary).
- Kolos is just... Kolos, awesome and out of nowhere.
- People think he's Scottish due to his accent?
- He's no'e Sco'ish mayt?
- At 3 restaurants/shops/fastfood places I actually found out my English was better than the English spoked by the people behind the counter? (just to show how bad THEIR English was, mine sucks)
- Jude doesn't have any accent at all?
- Joey is from Leeds?
- James has an awesome name? (and is cute too..)
- 'The Pizza' was suddenly gone?
- It's foolish to BLD rock paper scissors...
- I didn't know what a 'splif' was at first when someone was talking about it?
- They laughed at me since I'm Dutch and didn't know that... 
- Fils is poor Fils now, no more 6.93


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 30, 2010)

Did you know:

- Me and Jude shiver at exactly the same time?
- I went veggie on the journey back to please Rowan?
- Half a cake is better than no cake?
- Finally, Rowan got 2x2 NR?
- I still suck at 3x3 in competition, although I hadn't practiced for a while before?
- Erik seemed incredibly surprised at my world record, as I "suck at 3x3"?
- Charlie, as always is awesome, for putting is up for the night and organising a competition?
- Michael is awesome for driving 6 of us to the comp?
- Credit cards double up as fine cake knives?
- I could swear Rob gt more sub-10s than sup-10s whilst we were warming up?
- Chris is awesome at basically everythign now?
- Kolas?
- I didn't burn myself out practicing sq1 like last time?
- My mates told me to do a Usain Bolt celebration if I got WR, but I forgot?
- My arm hurt from judging Sebastien's 5x5 bld solve, but it was worth it because he was so happy?
- I didn't realise how good Sebastien was at speedsolving, not just "technical" stuff?
- Daniel Shepherd is really good at big cubes BLD?
- Jude has been so close at 4x4 bld in all his attempts?
- He also can't manage a single 3x3 bld, but can do multi bld NR?
- Everything was much quieter when Oliver left?
- Too many Thoms? 
- I was averaging sub-25 when warming up for OH, which was pretty weird?
- Where the hell did that pizza go?
- A couple of solves before my WR, I got an easy but full step 8.01 on sq1?
- Joey has a hole in his trousers?
- Joey was significantly less innapropriate this time?
- Edouard is really slow, but actually really fast?
- Getting a WR made my hands go really tingly?
- I would've preferred if it had been a later solve, as it made more people watch me and made me more nervous?
- Being with Joey made me speak like him (ending sentences on a high, and using "like" a lot) but I've stopped now?
- Jude was very confused at which uni I was going to?
- Daniel Mucklow has improved a lot at Megaminx?
- No Breanden?
- Charlie says I have a strong accent?
- Rowan is such a noob?
- Milan and Bence take over competitions?
- Erik randomly climbs stuff?

More to come as I remember/can be bothered


----------



## Toad (Mar 30, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I wish people would sign their name at the end of text messages because often I get them and have no idea who they are from?
> How do these people get my telephone number?



I texted you once I think... And you gave me your number and I'm sure you've got mine...?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 30, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I wish people would sign their name at the end of text messages because often I get them and have no idea who they are from?
> ...



just as i thought maybe Charlie still didnt know which message was sent from me


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 30, 2010)

*Did you know?*
- I'm going to have to do this in three separate posts
- I decided, with 2 hours before departure, to start making name badges that take 5 hours to make
- Simon's mum insisted Simon brought cake and cereal for everyone 
- the £50 satnav is a two-edged sword: saving time, wasting time, finding places, losing places, informing, confusing...
- Rowan and Jude were easy to find. I discover whilst driving over Snake Pass that Jude makes a living fleecing chumps at online poker and has bizarre sleep cycles that must be reprogrammed over the weekend
- Joey is small and hard to find: his labyrinthine burrow cannot be navigated by human technology! When we found him (well, he found us) he had run around the block trying to spot us and I thought our next destination might have to be A&E!
- our original estimation, that AndyT must be small because he was young and called "Andy", was proven wrong when we had to use a shoehorn to get everyone into the people-carrier
- Simon lost a Square-1 edge in the car and I for a while felt the fear of missing what I knew would be a new WR
- the outward journey when pretty well and we got there at 23:08 as predicted
- I then spent the next 2 hours driving everyone to their sleepy-places before I could enjoy my beer
- Kris Atwood is a super cool co-host with some craaaaazzy magnets
- Chris Ness is a puzzle superhero who can develop a new Fisher-Cube speedsolving method in 2 hours at 2am
- Jude, Rowan, and Chris speed-fisher-cubed until lights out
- I can make 20 name badges in 2 hours until 4am before losing the will to exist (LESSON: don't take on an unknown-duration, all-or-nothing task at the last minute!)
- I left Simon's sleeping bag in the car at the overnight car park, half a mile away from the couch where it was needed
- Chris had no sleeping bag either and just curled up on the floor
- Charlie's floor is surprisingly comfortable for such a solid surface but becomes progressively more uncomfortable overnight
- When Saturday morning came (3.5 hrs later) I was both glad and... not-glad :confused:
- I had to get up to go get the car and Parking was more expensive this year 
- Charlie was sweet and made me a sandwich for my lunch
- the Ludlows (being stars) had already set up the tables - we sort of expected this and we are beginning to rely on this happening!
- the Stackmat competition displays had arrived without batteries -- each one needs 8 D cells which for some reason are priced on their equivalent weight in antimatter 
- I still had a gajillion score cards to hand write and results spreadsheets to prepare for the latest schedule (LESSON: write a program to do this for me)
- the printer had me scared for a good hour - damn you Microsoft Windows!
- somebody pointed out the terrible spelling mistake on my badges - 
- considering it was a cubing competition I managed to do absolutely no practice for any event other than 10 magic solves totalling less than 30 seconds!
- I have many more things to write about Saturday afternoon and ABSOLUTELY TONS to write about Saturday night! Now I need another rest


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 31, 2010)

DYK

- Michael was brilliant with helping us travel and helping organise the competition.
- Lars goes to lots more comps than I realised O_O. He kept ours running nice and smoothly.
- Charlie was as brilliant as ever. Great comp, great host, evoked the lols in us all. 
- Leon is supercute, and reminds us of Link.
- Kris can sleep through a lot. (Thanks for putting up with us!)
- Erik <3 We are beast.
- Sometimes you have to roll twice, just to be sure.
- Most europeans don't understand the word 'womb'.
- Kolos has a watch of undetermined status.
- OMG ROWAN IM SO PROUD OF YOU
- The time limit for 2 cubes multibld is 20 mins, not 10 >_>
- Type FIIs don't smash when you throw them on the floor. They just pop lots of caps.
- Jude is so unlucky at bigbld. Good work in multi though!
- Daniel scared the **** out of me at the end of 5BLD.
- Sébastien is also badass at BLD just generally. He owned me racing 2x3x3, too 
- Everyone finds Roux OH hilarious.
- I should learn full 3x3x3 ELL. (I am doing)
- U2E'L2M'U2E'L2M'U2E'L2M'
- Antislice is fine for teamsolves.
- Chris Ness had some insane singles this comp, but it's a shame he didn't have blond hair like the last comp, it was cute. (and is really nice, thanks for the AV)
- Edouard's turning style looks faster IRL.
- Oliver's lame jokes are great 
- People should've really just carried on talking when Simon was solving Sq1. >_>
- He started with the cube on the table!
- Rob Yau smokes crack! (Probably why his OLL -> PLL transition is so good)
- Like like like like like etc.
- I was sorta annoyed that my Master Magic NR didn't get broken yet, c'mon James 
- The toilets at bristol zoo smell more strongly of **** than the monkey enclosure.
- I have videos to upload! I shall do it sometime tomorrow, probz.
- Paper covers rock!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> - Everyone finds Roux OH hilarious.



They way you use the table for LSE is brilliant. I would never try such a feat.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 31, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> - considering it was a cubing competition I managed to do absolutely no practice for any event other than 10 magic solves totalling less than 30 seconds!



Aha, I now remember Jesús, Thom S, Charlie and me did some pyraminx racing and I also had to solve some improperly scrambled clocks -- so I got a bit of practice there!


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 31, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> *Did you know?*
> - Jude, *Simon*, and Chris speed-fisher-cubed until lights out




Corrected  Rowan just gave up straight away.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 31, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > *Did you know?*
> ...



Sorry 'bout that - I tried not to get too involved! I really want a Fisher Cube now though!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 31, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelErskine said:
> ...



Lol not only did Rowan give up but whispered something along the lines of "they're inventing some kind of bloody speed Fischer cube method at 3am" to me


----------



## chrisness (Mar 31, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> who can develop a new Fisher-Cube speedsolving method in 2 hours at 2am



Nah, it was just CFOP, it took a while to figure out how to solve it as a 3x3 though. We were kinda slow and kept getting confused by the PLLs at first.

Cool puzzle though, highly recommended Michael!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 31, 2010)

chrisness said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > who can develop a new Fisher-Cube speedsolving method in 2 hours at 2am
> ...



I'm glad you all made use of it, I certainly haven't yet


----------



## joey (Mar 31, 2010)

chrisness said:


> -Joey got a nice 3x3 average and now we are next to each other in the rankings
> -Joey and I can't get sub 50 on 4x4 to save ourselves



The last solve of your average is the time of my average 
So many 50.xx 51.xx and 52.xx but you beat me to the sub-50 that night!
And congrats for pulling out awesome times on the day 



kinch2002 said:


> Joey - Constantly tells me how slow I am at bld. I will get fast. I promise! Nice to see you get a decent 3x3x3 average


Yeah, but you know I'm just trying to encourage you 



MTGjumper said:


> - Being with Joey made me speak like him (ending sentences on a high, and using "like" a lot) but I've stopped now?


Hehe



r_517 said:


> FMC scramble: D2 L U2 F2 L D' R2 B' D R2 B U' F' L2 R' D2 F L'


My 37 moves:
x' D2 F' R D B' (5)
R' U R (3)
L2 U L2 U' L F' U F L (9)
U2 F U' F' U2 F' U F U' F' U' (11)
y' R F R' F U F' R F U' (9)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 31, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> - Being with Joey made me speak like him (ending sentences on a high, and
> - Charlie says I have a strong accent?



Yes, I get that effect (at the end of a sentence...)

and YOU DO.

To recap. "My name is Joey Gouly and I'm fram Leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeds"


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok, so. I've been uploading video today for Joey, Charlie and Jude.

If anyone else wants anything, gimmie a shout if you can remember being filmed. I mostly have video of Rob and Erik.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Ok, so. I've been uploading video today for Joey, Charlie and Jude.
> 
> If anyone else wants anything, gimmie a shout if you can remember being filmed. I mostly have video of Rob and Erik.



Flexing?


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Ok, so. I've been uploading video today for Joey, Charlie and Jude.
> 
> If anyone else wants anything, gimmie a shout if you can remember being filmed. I mostly have video of Rob and Erik.



Do you by any chance have my 10.80 average on video?


----------



## Erik (Mar 31, 2010)

I think I filmed at least 4 of your solves with Kirjava's cam, but the battery died somewhere during that round, maybe Thom can find the solves still


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 31, 2010)

my zooming in and out with kirs cam was epic. Theres a video erik made where the cube hes filming isnt on the screen lol, then i pushed his arm up to save the video :s


----------



## chrisness (Apr 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Ok, so. I've been uploading video today for Joey, Charlie and Jude.
> 
> If anyone else wants anything, gimmie a shout if you can remember being filmed. I mostly have video of Rob and Erik.



Yo, I vaguely remember seeing the camera floating around during my 4x4 final average. Any footage from that?x


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 1, 2010)

Did you know:

- how to pronounce the cool North American cubers' name?  Thank you Chester!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 1, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Did you know:
> 
> - how to pronounce the cool North American cubers' name?  Thank you Chester!



Mike hug-hey
When you see mike hug him and say Hey mike

i told my parents about my NR, as you do

and they kind of took it a bit too well
there is now going to be an article about me in my school's quarterly newspaper


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 1, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Did you know:
> 
> - how to pronounce the cool North American cubers' name?  Thank you Chester!



Moop.... or.... Mooooop.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 1, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know:
> ...



Tyson ROFLMao


----------



## Toad (Apr 1, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



Juice-er-teen ... Err I can't say that bit.


----------



## Brettludlow (Apr 1, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



David Woner
Pokemon master !


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 1, 2010)

Brettludlow said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Most import-ant....Bob Burton....Most important Ameli-can Coober.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 1, 2010)

Did you know? (Saturday Night Edition)
- One of the hardest thing to organise is where a few dozen cubers can go to eat and preferably cube for hours on end?
- I was spared the decision making process as I had to go put the car to bed in the overnight car park?
- When I finally caught up with Rowan, Jude, Simon, and Chris it was outside __*that*__ McDonalds from last time?
- I couldn't persuade anyone to think far enough down to my level of ability to teach me some puzzle amazingness?
- Francois did try to explain some Square-1 logic I was too amazed with his left-handedness to take onboard any knowledge?
- McDonalds staff just create an oppressive atmosphere?
- I'm ashamed to admit that I gave that vile corporation the price of a coffee to feel less alien?
- I quietly slipped away with MDC's "Corporate Death Burger" playing in my head?
- I took a rather pleasant walk down to the old part of town looking for a decent real ale pub?
- I found The Hatchet, the oldest pub in Bristol, but What??? No taps, no real ale?
- My parents were due to visit Bristol on the Sunday and stay at the YHA so I headed down to the docks to see what the route to the venue was like to walk?
- The YHA staff were very fiendly and they pointed out some good pubs too?
- I found the Old Duke on Kings Street (circa 1780)?
- I had a pint or two of Gem (the most local ale) while I communicated with my family by magic of "text"?
- When I texted Charlie and told her where I was, she replied that they were just a stone's throw away at the Apple, a floating cider barge?
- I joined the crush at the bar and find that there's no ale but they had 40 ciders to choose from! Well, "when in Rome..."?
- I chose a draft Sheppys at 6.0% and found it very quaffable?
- The gang was inside on the upper floor and had some good seating space but the place is cold and pretty dim so not ideal for cubing?
- We had a good laugh though and whilst I was getting more cider, many cubers absconded with my bag?
- Daniel S, when questioned on the matter, explained that he only ever wears shorts but his legs never feel the cold?
- Koooooooooolloooooooos!!!???
- Oliviér can hold a surprising quantity of drink?
- I led Edouard, Olivér, Daniel S, Sam, François, and Kolos back up Kings Street to find some real ale?
- I had partial success explaining the difference between various ales, milds, stouts, and porters? 
- François had a Guinness?
- I remember having such a good laugh but not why?
- we did a couple of rounds of one move each team solve with "muuuuuulti-slotting"?
- Kolos has an incredible thirst for knowledge and an insatiable appetite for British Culture?
- I can't remember much else?
- Olivér walks fast and has homing instincts (beanbag was calling)?
- Back at Charlie's it was déjà vu as Jude, Chris and Simon were still speed-Fisher-Cubing?
- I was still comprehensible enough to wax lyrical on the wonders of 3x3x2 and 3x3x4 to Kris?
- lights out?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been a bit busy today so I couldn't upload any video. (I fixed an iTouch and sliced some of my thumb off in the process)



jamesdeanludlow said:


> Flexing?




If you really want it 



Robert-Y said:


> Do you by any chance have my 10.80 average on video?




I'm pretty sure I have most of it. I also have your 42.xx OLL parity solve aswell if you want that.



chrisness said:


> Yo, I vaguely remember seeing the camera floating around during my 4x4 final average. Any footage from that?x




Yeah, I have some solves. Not 40.08 though


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Do you by any chance have my 10.80 average on video?
> ...



Please could you upload the video(s) with my solves in the 10.80 average to youtube on your account? I don't necessarily want the video myself, I would just like to watch my solves. As for the 42.xx OLL parity solve, I don't really care about it, you can just delete it if you want


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...




What I did for other people is get them to change their passwords and let me upload it for them on their account and they can edit the descriptions themselves later. 

If you don't want that I'll just make a new account for them. I don't really want videos that aren't me on my account so much.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 2, 2010)

Hmm... ok, can you send me the video(s) please?

(Sorry for the long response, I was square-1ing...)


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Hmm... ok, can you send me the video(s) please?
> 
> (Sorry for the long response, I was square-1ing...)




Sure, I'll have to do it tomorrow though, I'm pretty much going to sleep now ^_^

I didn't know you even did sq1.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... ok, can you send me the video(s) please?
> ...



I brought one from Andy at the competition.

I'm using what I've learnt from elimescube tutorial for cubeshape.
For the corners I'm using what I already know from computer 2x2x3.
For edges Rowan, taught me a simple alg, and I figured out how to do EO and EP except for when I have only 2 edges left (I went on cubezone to learn the alg for swapping two edges)

Sub-Simon is so far away...


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm using what I've learnt from elimescube tutorial for cubeshape.
> For the corners I'm using what I already know from computer 2x2x3.
> For edges Rowan, taught me a simple alg, and I figured out how to do EO and EP except for when I have only 2 edges left (I went on cubezone to learn the alg for swapping two edges)
> 
> Sub-Simon is so far away...




Oh, cool! You should learn the Screw method - it's only four algs and Woner avgs sub25 with it. I use it too, but I suck


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using what I've learnt from elimescube tutorial for cubeshape.
> ...



four algs??? tell me, tell me, tell me. 
Sorry i got a bit excitable with the 4 alg thing, do you have a link to the method??


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't think a link exists. Here's a rundown;

L block - intuitive
R block - intuitive
CP - J and N perm
L/R edges - M2 and /(3,0)/(0,3)/(1,0)/(0,-1)/(0,1)/(-1,-3)/(-3,0)/
Mslice - Intuition, M2 and /(3,0)/(0,3)/(1,0)/(0,-1)/(0,1)/(-1,-3)/(-3,0)/
Parity - /(-3,-3)/(3,0)/(-3,-3)/(2,0)/( -4,2)/(4,-2)/(1,0)/(-3,-3)/


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 4, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Robert-Y said:
> ...



My attempts to teach you in the car on the way back weren't really successful then?


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol not really ... 

off-topic: I wonder if this thread will reach 1000 posts...


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 4, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> off-topic: I wonder if this thread will reach 1000 posts...


I was just wondering the same


----------



## Erik (Apr 4, 2010)

Still wondering if Thom will upload some nice stuff


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 5, 2010)

By the way Erik, I finally got round to going through all the video I took. Got a bit of footage of you, do you want me to send it to you?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 14, 2010)

An article that is going to go into my school paper
Note: it will probably change
Feel free to comment



> On March 26th, two Sixth Form students Andy Coghill and Daniel Mucklow attended the 2 day Spring Rubik’s Cube competition in Bristol. This was a second visit but their first to be completed over 2 days. An early start found lots of other competitors from various countries such as Hungary, Belgium, Holland, Israel, France and even China, already practising speed solving. The main action started at 9am with a competition to solve a Rubik’s cubes blindfolded. There are usually several practice rounds followed by the final competing round. The competitions are under strict timing conditions and are closely monitored.
> Both Andy and Daniel competed in most of the events, such as Rubik’s Cube, 2x2 cube, 4x4 cube, 5x5 cube, 6x6 cube, Rubik’s Cube one handed, Rubik’s Magic, Pyraminx cube and even Megaminx cube. Both boys did quite well in these, regularly coming in the top 10.
> Daniel was lucky enough to set a National Record in the Megaminx ( 12 sided cube) event with a time of 1 minute and 35 seconds, with an average time of 1 minute and 46 seconds, just edging rival Chris Ness from Scotland, who finished up with an a time of 1 minute and 43 seconds.
> Second day saw a world record set by Simon Crawford from Nottingham in the Square-1 event.
> ...


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 14, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> There are usually several *practice* rounds followed by the final competing round.


Eh?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 14, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > There are usually several *practice* rounds followed by the final competing round.
> ...



Lol another fine example of crap interpretation of cuber comments 

Not quite as bad as the Daily Mail inventing a dialogue I had with my mother aged 6 in Hamley's toy shop...


----------



## r_517 (Apr 14, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> An article that is going to go into my school paper
> Note: it will probably change
> Feel free to comment
> 
> ...



(assuming i'm a non-cuber) this article is weird. what's Magic? is it a finger trick? why a cubing competition has something to do with magic? oh what's a megaminx? how can it have 12 faces??? is it a monster? oh what's a pyraminx? what's Square-one? are there any square two, square three or triangle one, circle one???

i greatly appreciate your courage for showing it to teachers/classmates
every time i wrote something like these on my blog, comments like this are too common and annoyed me a lot so that now i only write them on facebook and cubing forums


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 14, 2010)

I am famous  Actually, my bit needs padding out a bit more


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 15, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> > Pyraminx cube ... Megaminx cube ... 12 sided cube


This use of the word cube always annoys me


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 15, 2010)

Yer it problably needs a bit more work...
Also the cubers names that I have put in there, do I have your permission to do so?



> This use of the word cube always annoys me



Ill change it don't worry


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 16, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> An article that is going to go into my school paper
> Note: it will probably change
> Feel free to comment
> 
> ...



Wait wait wait... that's going in the school paper? 
Where did you hear this?


----------

